# The 2021 MOTYC Thread



## Platt

2020 MOTYC Thread
2019 MOTYC Thread
2018 MOTYC Thread
2017 MOTYC Thread
2016 MOTYC Thread
2015 MOTYC Thread
2014 MOTYC Thread
2013 MOTYC Thread
2012 MOTYC Thread
2011 MOTYC Thread
2010 MOTYC Thread
2009 MOTYC Thread
2008 MOTYC Thread

~!~!


----------



## TD Stinger

Sad to see the 2020 thread fall of the map between the site update and the pandemic.

But with a renewed interest in wrestling going into 2021, I'm looking forward to tracking my favorite matches in 2021 here. Hopefully I still see some good guys like @NastyYaffa and @Corey along the way.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I've been tracking stuff I watched on my own, but I just got so sidetracked from posting on the 2020 thread. I'll try to keep on top of it more for next year, starting with the two nights of Wrestle Kingdom!

Cheers to another year full of great wrasslin!


----------



## DammitChrist

Thank you for creating what’s probably my FAVORITE thread on this forum :drose

I’m looking forward to seeing what (and how many) good matches that 2021 will bring to the table :woo


----------



## NastyYaffa

Still gonna try to be a part of this, even though the general dead-feeling that the 2020 one had towards the end was pretty depressing  The new forum layout sure did wonders, eh?


----------



## TD Stinger

NastyYaffa said:


> Still gonna try to be a part of this, even though the general dead-feeling that the 2020 one had towards the end was pretty depressing  The new forum layout sure did wonders, eh?


Sure did. Praise to our VS Overlords!

I do miss the day of our crew talking about great matches and other random nonsense having nothing to do with those great matches.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

2020 was the first time in three years, that I stopped keeping track of match ratings. Honestly, since the pandemic I've had no interest to watch any wrestling outside of Adam Cole matches and a few others here and there. Hopefully a new year may re-invigorate my interest in ratings.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to El Phantasmo vs Hiromu Takahashi at Wrestle Kingdom 15 Night 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Dangerous Tekkers vs Guerrillas of Destiny for the IWGP Tag titles at Wrestle Kingdom 15 Night 1.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Satoshi Kojima vs KENTA at Wrestle Kingdom 15 Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Great O-Khan vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at Wrestle Kingdom 15 Night 1.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Will Ospreay vs Kazuchika Okada at Wrestle Kingdom 15 Night 1.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Kota Ibushi for the IWGP Heavyweight title and for the IWGP Intercontinental title at Wrestle Kingdom 15 Night 1.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## thorwold

I will be surprised if New Japan tops the Okada/Ospreay match this year. I've found the last few Jan 4th(and 5th) to be relatively disappointments, but that match pretty much ensured this one lived up to the hype, and I've not been crazy about their previous outings. Okada really is just the best, and I like watching Heel Ospreay so much more. The guy is a natural at it. ****3/4

Main event was not in the same league overall I don't think, but the ending (the stiffness of those last two knees and his slightest hesitation before going for the pin, just enough to capture the enormity of the moment without being disrespectful) and post-match stuff was tremendous. Nice finale to their feud. Now never let them wrestle again. ****


----------



## Asuka842

Okada vs. Ospreay is definitely a candidate. That match was phenomenal.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following:

*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom Night 1: Guerillas of Destiny vs. Dangerous Tekkers*

I enjoyed this match far more than I thought I would. Not that I though it would be bad but I just didn't have any expectations for this combination of talent. But, I was wrong. I enjoyed seeing ZSJ and Taichi playing defacto babyfaces and the double team offense from both sides was done really well. Finish was kind of lame but it doesn't ruin the match.

*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom Night 1: Will Ospreay vs. Kazuchika Okada*

For a 35 minute Ospreay match, I thought this match was very well paced. It felt very slow and deliberate for me but in a good way. The first 20 minutes was really just both men trading offense before they busted out the big moves like the Suplex on the table and the Tombstone on the apron.

And after that you just saw some great counter wrestling until Okada put it away in the end. Ospreay needed to deliver here, and he did that by still being him but working a slower more dramatic pace.

*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom Night 1: Testuya Naito vs. Kota Ibushi*

I'm nominating this match although it's a hesitant nomination if I'm being honest. The match was like any other Naito match for the 1st 15-20 minutes with Naito just pounding the neck over and over again. But then they bring in the big bombs with the Hurricanrana off the apron and the Poisened Rana by Naito. That's when the match felt the most exciting but after that it kind of just devolved into a finisher fest. To me it felt like there could have been more to the end of this match than that. But, overall, still a great match.



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> 2020 was the first time in three years, that I stopped keeping track of match ratings. Honestly, since the pandemic I've had no interest to watch any wrestling outside of Adam Cole matches and a few others here and there. Hopefully a new year may re-invigorate my interest in ratings.


Same here. I stopped ranking the matches really right after the pandemic hit. But, I'm trying get back in gear for 2021. And WK is a perfect place to start for that.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Drew McIntyre vs Keith Lee for the WWE title on the Raw (1/4/21) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Dr. Middy

El Phantasmo vs Hiromu Takahashi - ***3/4
Guerillas of Destiny (Tame Tonga & Tanga Loa) vs Dangerous Tekkers (Zack Sabre Jr. & Taichi) - ***1/2
KENTA vs Satoshi Kojima - ***1/2
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Great-O-Khan - **1/2

*YES to Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 15 - Tag 1*

This was a hell of a long match, but there was so much about it that I loved. They did truly treat this like a grudge match, as Okada was going right at Will from the start and not letting up. It was nice to see Okada truly on his game after a long 2020 when that was few and far in between, and he both dealt it and took a hell of a lot of punishment, especially some of those strikes and that sick suplex onto the announce table on the outside. 

But I was impressed with Ospreay just as much. He came into this and worked as a heel, and a real good one at that. Much of his control early on was grounded, but intense, and he incorporated more heelish stuff like even just stomps to Okada's head as he held his arms, and the huge strikes to the back of Okada's head. And he still kept his impressive athleticism, but he learned to balance that stuff out and incorporate it as the match went on. 

They actually paced it wonderfully given the length as well, giving us plenty of great counters as per every main event Okada match, great near falls, and if anything the only negative I can really say is I was surprised to see Okada win in the end. I loved the story here of Osperay wanting to embarrass Okada and humble him at the biggest stage, and I love the near fall with Will's rainmaker leading to a clean rainmaker win by the one and only. A wonderful, awesome match.

*****3/4*

*YES **to Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 15 - Tag 1*

They sold this match on the dangers of their previous encounters, and they certaintly delivered on that front, with some insane moves like the german right onto Ibushi's head, Ibushi's hurricanrana off the apron, and the reverse poison rana that Naito did. It was wild, and a spectacle at times. They also gradually worked up to their big moves, both seemingly focusing on each other's neck as done in previous encounters. 

As much as I enjoyed it though, they have had better matches (their G1 match some years ago was a step above this). I was surprised that Naito kicked out of two kamegoyes, didn't think that was necessary, and it seemed a bit like finisher overkill by the end of things. They also I think went more towards the spectacle than psychology at times, like when Natio was still going 100 miles an hour after the second kamegoye kickout. But the icing on the cake of the match was Ibushi using a V-trigger right at the end of the match, the same move he did as a last ditch effort to beat Okada the year prior, only this year he hit his finish as won. I'm happy as hell, good for Ibushi, and this was still a really great main event, with Ibushi definitely bringing his A game and all the passion he could, as did Naito.

*****1/2*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Great, now that this is a new thread.....

someone please explain the significance of ‘i give a no’ or ‘i give a yes’ before a recommendation

i’ve actually been wondering for years


----------



## DammitChrist

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Great, now that this is a new thread.....
> 
> someone please explain the significance of ‘i give a no’ or ‘i give a yes’ before a recommendation
> 
> i’ve actually been wondering for years


Anything slightly less than 4 stars (or slightly under 8/10 using my numerical scale) is a "no, but a strong recommendation."

Anything that is AT LEAST 4 stars (or at least an 8/10) is a YES


----------



## TD Stinger

Will sneak this in before watching WK Night 2. Yes to:

*WWE Monday Night Raw: Keith Lee vs. Drew McIntyre*

I mean damn. I didn't think they would actually let these guys go out there and have a kickass match with a clean finish. But they did, and it was awesome. Drew sold and bumped his ass off for Keith and some of of the offense in this match? I mean that nasty Powerbomb on the announce table by Drew and the Top Rope Spanish Fly by Keith. Just so, so good. I hope this is only the beginning for big Keith Lee matches on the main roster.

Oh and Goldberg is back......yay?


----------



## Asuka842

Shingo vs. Cobb and Ibushi vs. White definitely need to be on the list.

They were both magnificent.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs One or Eight for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles at Wrestle Kingdom Night 2.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs Jeff Cobb for the NEVER Openweight title at Wrestle Kingdom Night 2.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏

I give a YES to EVIL vs SANADA at Wrestle Kingdom Night 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Taiji Ishimori vs Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title at Wrestle Kingdom Night 2.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Kota Ibushi vs Jay White for the IWGP Heavyweight title and for the IWGP Intercontinental title at Wrestle Kingdom Night 2.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## NastyYaffa

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Great, now that this is a new thread.....
> 
> someone please explain the significance of ‘i give a no’ or ‘i give a yes’ before a recommendation
> 
> i’ve actually been wondering for years


We basically used to have a big "master list" of matches that receive YES-votes. It's a basically a cool little data thingy. It kinda got forgotten in 2020 because of the new layout, empty arena rasslin & that. I can try to keep track of it again this year (Y)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

NastyYaffa said:


> We basically used to have a big "master list" of matches that receive YES-votes. It's a basically a cool little data thingy. It kinda got forgotten in 2020 because of the new layout, empty arena rasslin & that. I can try to keep track of it again this year (Y)


ahh... so the 'Yes' matches is like the 'can't miss' matches


----------



## Groovemachine

Wrestle Kingdom ratings incoming. N2 was FIRE!

*Hiromu Takahashi vs ELP - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XV Night 1 - ****

Kazuchika Okada vs Will Ospreay - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XV Night 1 - ***3/4

Tetsuya Naito vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XV Night 1 - ****1/4

Shingo Takagi vs Jeff Cobb - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XV Night 2 - ****1/4

Hiromu Takahashi vs Taiji Ishimori - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XV Night 2 - ****1/2

Kota Ibushi vs Jay White - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom XV Night 2 - ****3/4*

Notably, I thought Okada/Ospreay had moments of greatness, but felt bloated, and the Money Clip spots just grind the pace to a halt and seem really jarring when they're just getting into gear. Still highly recommended for some fantastic action and nearfalls, but I certainly wouldn't go as high as others there.

On the flipside, I've seen some relatively average ratings for Hiromu/Ishimori, and I frickin' LOVED it. They took a gamble with that section in the middle where Ishimori has those repeated elbow strikes, but I thought it paid off really well. Ishimori looked like a beast the entire match too.

And what can you say about that main event? Beautiful, and the perfect 'epic' style for a Tokyo Dome main event. 

Also in case you haven't seen Jay White's post-match backstage promo, we might already have our Promo of the Year on our hands.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Drew McIntyre vs Keith Lee - WWE Raw 1/5/21*

Really fun main event on a relatively shit show. This felt like a hoss match at times, with a lot of big shots between both dudes, but for the most part it was quite evenly matched and they gelled well. Keith puIlled off some crazy stuff here, that spanish fly from a guy who is even bigger than he was in NXT is nuts (I do hope he's okay after that sick powerbomb into the corner of the table). He was a worthy opponent to Drew, who was good as per usual, and I hope they do this match again soon. 

****


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following:

*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 15 Night 2: Jeff Cobb vs. Shingo Takagi

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 15 Night 2: Hiromu Takahashi vs. Taiji Ishimori

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 15 Night 2: Jay White vs. Kota Ibushi*

Normally I would write out explanations for these things but after 2 days of these shows I am very tired and I already wrote them in the WK thread, lol.

And to think, tomorrow we have matches like Balor vs. O'Reilly, Fenix vs. Omega, etc.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Toru Yano vs. BUSHI vs. Bad Luck Fale vs. Chase Owens - *3/4
Suzuki-gun (El Desperado & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) (c) vs. Master Wato & Ryusuke Taguchi - ***1/4
SANADA vs EVIL - ***3/4

*YES to Shingo Takagi vs Jeff Cobb - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 15 - Night 2*

I love that Shingo finally got a dome singles match, and man did he and Cobb have a hell of a match. Now it's no surprise how good Shingo was here, his selling was on point as well which is something I don't notice as often, but it was Cobb who really shined. He's so much more confident in his style now, which also showed in the G1, and him with Shingo was great with their chemistry. Most of this match was just a hoss bombfest, with both guys throwing each other around and smashing into each other as well. Cobb's suplex variations throughout were awesome, and even his look as he came down the ramp was fantastic, dude looked like a huge powerful tank. This shined so much.

*****1/2 

YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs Taiji Ishimori - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 15 - Night 2
*
So overall I thought this was a very good match from these two yet again. They did some amazing high flying, plenty of big moves, the reversals near the end was great, and I loved the work Ishimori did on Hiromu's shoulder leading to his cross face finish. However, this felt like it went 5 minutes longer than necessary, and surprisingly dragged a bit at times. I'd pin that more on Ishimori's heel work on top at times. Still, really fun match.

*****

YES to Kota Ibushi vs Jay White - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 15 - Night 2*

You know, when this first started with Jay doing as much stalling as he was, it did make me wonder if they were going to take this much longer than normal. 50 minutes later, and we can obviously see that this is the case, however I would call that really the only big negative I can give this match. Sections like Jay's control segment in the beginning while compelling, just went much too long at times, as did points where they seemingly were transitioning out of Ibushi's murder segment for example. Cut like 10 minutes off or so and I would have almost given this 5 stars. 

That being said, this was a wonderful story of a match. Jay was at his crafty heel ways as per usual, flacked by Gedo's interference, he targeted Kota's core and neck early, doing just enough to cause damage but keep his own energy in check for later. Slowly though, Kota started to come to life, just as you wanted to see Jay get his ass kicked. And we got that in murder Ibushi, which finally wasn't his downfall! The rest of the match was a tremendous parade of some great counter wrestling, awesome suplexes by Jay (multiple regalplexes! ) and plenty of drama as they got deeper into the match. I love Ibushi hitting the phoenix splash this time around, both guys barely-there kickouts, and his first V-trigger getting caught was dramatic as hell and was the closest I came to thinking he might lose. But all in all, stellar match with so much good going for it, but just too long.

*****1/2*


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Kenny Omega vs Fenix - AEW Dynamite #67 - New Year's Smash - Tag 1*

This match was a phenomenal sprint, and it was well over 15 minutes! It was amazing that there really wasn't even a heat segment, as they started by going 100 miles an hour and kept that pace throughout. Their chemistry was wonderful, and holy hell Fenix was on fire the entire way through, athletically he's unmatched by anybody in the company, and he looked like a million bucks coming out of this match too, both with some of the impressive stuff he did and how much offense he got too. This was also one of Kenny's best performances yet as well, this was just awesome. 

*****1/2*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SCU/Young Bucks vs The Acclaimed/The Hybrid 2 at Dynamite - New Year's Smash Night 1. 

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Kenny Omega vs Rey Fenix for the AEW World title at Dynamite - New Year's Smash Night 1.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Damian Priest vs Karrion Kross at NXT - New Year's Evil.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Santos Escobar vs Gran Metalik for the NXT Cruiserweight title at NXT - New Year's Evil.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Rhea Ripley vs Raquel Gonzalez Last Women's Standing match at NXT - New Year's Evil.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Finn Balor vs Kyle O'Reilly for the NXT title at NXT - New Year's Evil.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## Asuka842

Rhea Ripley vs. Raquel Gonzalez was fantastic.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Yuya Uemura/Tiger Mask at NJPW New Year Dash!! (2021).

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Empire vs Yota Tsuji/TenKoji at NJPW New Year Dash!! (2021).

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Bullet Club at NJPW New Year Dash!! (2021).

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs CHAOS at NJPW New Year Dash!! (2021).

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs CHAOS/Master Wato/Hiroshi Tanahashi/Kota Ibushi at NJPW New Year Dash!! (2021).

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

OK wrestling, are we good now? Can we take a break for a bit after 3 non stop days of action? Please!?

Anyways, more matches to nominate after last night:

*NXT New Year's Evil: Rhea Ripley vs. Raquel Gonzalez*

If that's Rhea's swan song, hell of a way to go out. Loved this match. Not a second of wasted action here. Rhea getting Back Dropped onto the announce table looked brutal. But then she comes back with some cool spots like tacking Raquel through a door and a Swanton off a locker through a table.

And speaking of lockers, in the spot of the match she trapped Dakota into one, lol. I loved that spot so much. And it had a big finish with the Powerbomb through the stage. Rhea looks strong in defeat and it's another big win for Raquel before she eventually challenges Io for the title.

*AEW New Yea's Smash Night 1: Rey Fenix vs. Kenny Omega*

Just a non stop sprint of a match showcasing the speed and athleticism of Fenix as well as Kenny. It's so hard to remember everything they did here because they just jammed so much into what was a sub 20 minute match.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Kenny Omega vs Rey Fenix - AEW Dynamite Jan 6th 2021 - ****1/2*

The Best Bout Machine is back. This was peak athleticism, with numerous legit jaw-dropping spots. The moonsault-into-snap-German was glorious, and that was just the start. So many moments where there was ZERO room for error, like Kenny catching Fenix upside down for that Tiger Driver...that was perfect. A great sprint from start to finish.


----------



## fabi1982

Ripley/Gonzalez was just very awesome!! No star rating, but this will be a hard match to beat for womens match of the year.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jordan Devlin vs Ben Carter for the NXT Cruiserweight title on the NXT UK (1/7/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Street Profits vs Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode for the Smackdown Tag titles on the Smackdown (1/8/20) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

LOVE seeing all the activity here lads!! Started keeping track of the YES-list too 

I finally got done watching all the interesting stuff from WK Night 1 today. I'll try to check out N2 + all the other interesting stuff (Kenny/Fenix & especially Finn/Kyle II) the upcoming week.

Quick ratings for stuff I've watched from this year thus far:

Kojima/KENTA - ***
Tana/O-Khan - ***1/4
Okada/Ospreay - **
Naito/Ibushi - ***1/4

Nothing blew me away, but I really enjoyed Tana vs. O-Khan + the ME.

A shoutout to the SmackDown number 1 contender gauntlet -- as an overall match, I would rate it around 3-stars, but the segment w/ Bryan vs. Naka was legitimately pretty damn great. Felt like Nakamura was more spirited & fired up than in at least 90% of his main roster matches that I've watched.


----------



## oglop44

Kenny Omega Vs Rey Fenix
Amazing match. They went hard pretty much non-stop. Some scary stuff, especially that German but they played it off well. The v-trigger/hook kick spot, the chicken wing pile-driver caught off the top rope, truly amazing spots. A good way to start posting in this thread!
****1/2


----------



## oglop44

NastyYaffa said:


> A shoutout to the SmackDown number 1 contender gauntlet -- as an overall match, I would rate it around 3-stars, but the segment w/ Bryan vs. Naka was legitimately pretty damn great. Felt like Nakamura was more spirited & fired up than in at least 90% of his main roster matches that I've watched.


Totally agree on this btw. Feels like we need to start paying attention to him again now. Will he finally get a big solo push???


----------



## TD Stinger

NastyYaffa said:


> A shoutout to the SmackDown number 1 contender gauntlet -- as an overall match, I would rate it around 3-stars, but the segment w/ Bryan vs. Naka was legitimately pretty damn great. Felt like Nakamura was more spirited & fired up than in at least 90% of his main roster matches that I've watched.


I don't know what you've thought of Roman's recent heel run, but I hope we're lined up for matches with Roman vs. Nakamura and Roman vs. Bryan because right now those both sound great.


----------



## NastyYaffa

oglop44 said:


> Totally agree on this btw. Feels like we need to start paying attention to him again now. Will he finally get a big solo push???


Will be interesting to see it all unfold! SmackDown has had some neat booking lately. Nakamura hasn't exactly been setting the world on fire for the past 4 years, but he's still who he is, so if he gets a big spotlight, I am into it.



TD Stinger said:


> I don't know what you've thought of Roman's recent heel run, but I hope we're lined up for matches with Roman vs. Nakamura and Roman vs. Bryan because right now those both sound great.


I actually haven't enjoyed Reigns' matches at all since the turn  They're a bit too dialogue & melodrama-heavy for my liking. I do think him vs. Nakamura & of course especially vs. Bryan has some mighty potential.


----------



## TD Stinger

NastyYaffa said:


> I actually haven't enjoyed Reigns' matches at all since the turn  They're a bit too dialogue & melodrama-heavy for my liking. I do think him vs. Nakamura & of course especially vs. Bryan has some mighty potential.


Knowing you long enough I figured you would say this, lol. I get it, and maybe it's a bit OTT at times, but to me he's doing the best work of his career and I'm hoping that on the way to Mania we see Nakamura vs. Reigns and at Mania we get the Bryan match.


----------



## oglop44

TD Stinger said:


> Knowing you long enough I figured you would say this, lol. I get it, and maybe it's a bit OTT at times, but to me he's doing the best work of his career and I'm hoping that on the way to Mania we see Nakamura vs. Reigns and at Mania we get the Bryan match.


I'm feeling exactly the same. It's worked better in some matches than others but the gimmick of being able to hear the conversations in ring is actually a pretty interesting side effect of the pandemic era. Not quite sure how to best use it but somebody will work it out soon I expect.


----------



## TJQ

*No, But Recommended*
Tetsuya Naito (c) vs Kota Ibushi @ Wrestle Kingdom 15 Night 1 ***1/2


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> *No, But Recommended*
> Tetsuya Naito (c) vs Kota Ibushi @ Wrestle Kingdom 15 Night 1 ***1/2


Oh my God you live.

Although, I mean you are following the Cena schedule so I guess I shouldn't be surprised, lol.


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> Oh my God you live.
> 
> Although, I mean you are following the Cena schedule so I guess I shouldn't be surprised, lol.


Covid nuking the indies has made it so my primary options are basically WWE, AEW, and NJPW, none of which are promotions I really want to follow outside of a few matches here or there. Everybody I want to watch is generally stuck in feuds with dog shit wrestlers to elevate them so nothing of value is produced. On top of that a lot of high profile wrestlers are confirmed pedos, or sub human abusive garbage like Ospreay who I will refuse to watch (not that I would anticipate liking another horrific ePiC with Okada that will go 30+ minutes and not matter until the 19 minute mark). Going to unfortunately try and keep tabs on some major things during the year but I'm very much staying on the Cena schedule and only watching things that look good, not really interested in forcing myself to watch a bunch of **1/4 matches so I can say I finished a show LOL


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> Covid nuking the indies has made it so my primary options are basically WWE, AEW, and NJPW, none of which are promotions I really want to follow outside of a few matches here or there. Everybody I want to watch is generally stuck in feuds with dog shit wrestlers to elevate them so nothing of value is produced. On top of that a lot of high profile wrestlers are confirmed pedos, or sub human abusive garbage like Ospreay who I will refuse to watch (not that I would anticipate liking another horrific ePiC with Okada that will go 30+ minutes and not matter until the 19 minute mark). Going to unfortunately try and keep tabs on some major things during the year but I'm very much staying on the Cena schedule and only watching things that look good, not really interested in forcing myself to watch a bunch of **1/4 matches so I can say I finished a show LOL


Yeah, Covid killed some of my interest in wrestling for a large portion of 2020. And the site update to WF chasing off some of the other users didn't help either.

Trying to get back into things in 2021 as I even stopped ranking matches in 2020. But we're off to a good start so far and hopefully things only get better and hopefully wrestling as a whole gets better as the world starts to heal. Hopefully I'm not being too optimistic, lol.

Now go film another movie like Playing with Fire and I'll see you again Walter has a big match, lol.


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> Yeah, Covid killed some of my interest in wrestling for a large portion of 2020. And the site update to WF chasing off some of the other users didn't help either.
> 
> Trying to get back into things in 2021 as I even stopped ranking matches in 2020. But we're off to a good start so far and hopefully things only get better and hopefully wrestling as a whole gets better as the world starts to heal. Hopefully I'm not being too optimistic, lol.
> 
> Now go film another movie like Playing with Fire and I'll see you again Walter has a big match, lol.


Forum update was annoying, definitely made me visit here less, and alongside the pseudo death of the indies and the rise of shit like those cinematic matches and all the pedos/abusers getting called out I just kinda called it quits for a while. Only really talked to Yaffa on discord about the state of things, as his interest in wrestling was marginally more in tact than mine LOL. Going to try and contribute around here as much as I can with the limited viewing I mentioned. Like, looking at Night 2 of WK I'm _kinda_ interested in Shingo/Cobb and Hiromu/Taiji despite knowing the high potential for them to be no sell goober fests, and the main event is 48 minutes so that can fuck right off. I suppose we'll see what the future holds and whether or not I'm interested in more than a match or 2 per month.


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> Forum update was annoying, definitely made me visit here less, and alongside the pseudo death of the indies and the rise of shit like those cinematic matches and all the pedos/abusers getting called out I just kinda called it quits for a while. Only really talked to Yaffa on discord about the state of things, as his interest in wrestling was marginally more in tact than mine LOL. Going to try and contribute around here as much as I can with the limited viewing I mentioned. Like, looking at Night 2 of WK I'm _kinda_ interested in Shingo/Cobb and Hiromu/Taiji despite knowing the high potential for them to be no sell goober fests, and the main event is 48 minutes so that can fuck right off. I suppose we'll see what the future holds and whether or not I'm interested in more than a match or 2 per month.


Shingo vs. Cobb was much better than I expected as I think Cobb finally really delivered for NJPW. Hiromu vs. Ishimori isn't the craziest thing you'll ever see but pretty good work by both men.

The Ibushi/White main event is weird to me. I thought it was good, great even. But at the same time it's not nearly as a captivating damn near 50 minute match like Okada vs. Omega or Okada vs. Shibata from 2017. It's being a bit overrated in my eyes, though I knew you probably wouldn't care for it, lol.

Also can't forget WATO. THE BLUE HAIR/TIGHTS WONDER.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jurassic Express vs FTR at Dynamite - New Year's Smash Night 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Darby Allin vs Brian Cage for the TNT title at Dynamite - New Year's Smash Night 2.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to WALTER vs A-Kid for the NXT United Kingdom title on the NXT UK (1/14/21) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Couple of good matches this week but no nominations this week.

Darby vs. Cage was brutal to watch. Darby took so much abuse in this match from the table spot to the Powerbomb on the stage. I also liked the cut off of Darby using the steps to gain the upper hand. I guess what holds this match back for me is that Darby's comeback just felt so rushed at the end, to where it just didn't match up to the good 1st half of the match.

Don't watch NXT UK often but I do try to watch any Walter title match. This one was against A-Kid and it was pretty fun. Told a good story of A-Kid trying to out maneuver and outlast Walter but Walter was just too much for him.


----------



## Groovemachine

Yeah I think overall I wouldn't nominate Walter/A-Kid, but DAMN it was fun to see Walter smashing the shit out of him with those BRUTAL lariats and chops.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro on the Smackdown (1/15/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

It's always a damn joy watching Cesaro & Daniel Bryan wrestle each other. I'm not sure did I like this bout more than their excellent also-TV-match from last April, but yeah, it's a yet another absolute banger between 'em, of course. Fun n' great armwork vs. legwork story that plays off naturally, wonderfully, logically & it's compelling all the way through with some creative spots & moments in there. Beautiful pro-wrestling between two masters. ***3/4 & the best match I've seen thus far in 2021. Not that I've watched many, but yeah.


----------



## TD Stinger

NastyYaffa said:


> It's always a damn joy watching Cesaro & Daniel Bryan wrestle each other. I'm not sure did I like this bout more than their excellent also-TV-match from last April, but yeah, it's a yet another absolute banger between 'em, of course. Fun n' great armwork vs. legwork story that plays off naturally, wonderfully, logically & it's compelling all the way through with some creative spots & moments in there. Beautiful pro-wrestling between two masters. ***3/4 & the best match I've seen thus far in 2021. Not that I've watched many, but yeah.


I liked that they were actually allowed to really work in the match. A lot of times they'll have these matches on TV and it's your typical 6 minute TV match that's over before it has a chance to get good.

The actually gave these guys time here to tell a story and have a really good match. Not the best work they could do and not something I would nominate, but it's close.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TD Stinger said:


> I liked that they were actually allowed to really work in the match. A lot of times they'll have these matches on TV and it's your typical 6 minute TV match that's over before it has a chance to get good.
> 
> The actually gave these guys time here to tell a story and have a really good match. Not the best work they could do and not something I would nominate, but it's close.


Definitely love to see them getting such nice runtime. They got to do their thing for similar length in that said previous TV match of theirs back in last April, and it ruuuuuled. Like I said; always a joy. Always!

I'm living for Bryan having these weekly bangers :mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy

NastyYaffa said:


> It's always a damn joy watching Cesaro & Daniel Bryan wrestle each other. I'm not sure did I like this bout more than their excellent also-TV-match from last April, but yeah, it's a yet another absolute banger between 'em, of course. Fun n' great armwork vs. legwork story that plays off naturally, wonderfully, logically & it's compelling all the way through with some creative spots & moments in there. Beautiful pro-wrestling between two masters. ***3/4 & the best match I've seen thus far in 2021. Not that I've watched many, but yeah.


When I realized they were going to actually get to do a proper match, you were the first person I thought of . I'm not surprised you enjoyed it a ton, I did too. Speaking of which...

*YES! to Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro - WWE Smackdown 1/15/21*

These two are magic every time, and they were here again. Cesaro going after Bryan's leg was great, as was Bryan's selling here. They gel so well, their reversals are crisp as hell (that twisting suplex off the top as a reversal was tremendous), and I love that Cesaro got a squeaky clean win here after all the back and forth. Fantastic TV banger that they can do whenever they please!

******


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Moose/Chris Sabin/Rich Swann vs Good Brothers/Kenny Omega at Hard To Kill.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*Impact Wrestling Hard to Kill: Rich Swann, Chris Sabin, Moose vs. Kenny Omega & The Good Brothers*

Very fun main event match. Moose and Kenny really stood out and got me hyped for a potential future match up between them. And overall I thought it was well orchestrated chaos.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Yota Tsuji/Satoshi Kojima at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Tomoaki Honma/Hiroshi Tanahashi/Kota Ibushi at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Master Wato/SHO vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Yuya Uemura/Satoshi Kojima at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Tomoaki Honma/SHO/Kota Ibushi at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Master Wato/Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## TJQ

*Yes*
*Darby Allen (c) vs Brian Cage @ AEW Dynamite 1/7/21 *****
_Darby Allen against big dudes will always be exceptional, trust the process. The sequence of Darby biting Cage's hand to set him up on the stairs for the coffin drop is genuinely the first time I've marked out in what's probably been over a year at this point. I'm glad to know that no matter how much time I take away from wrestling I can always count on Darby to deliver. _

*No, But Recommended*
*Kenny Omega (c) vs Rey Fenix @ AEW Dynamite 1/6/21 ***1/2*

*Raquel Gonzalez vs Rhea Ripley @ NXTV 1/6/21 ***3/4*
_Cool match and all that, but whoever made the decision to play_ _that green glitchy clip over the big X screen after Raquel got thrown into it is the biggest fuckin cornball. They looped that shit for like 10 seconds then stopped LMAO. _

Even with the PiP stuff, this watching session reminded me of why I hate watching weekly television wrestling shows. Getting invested in a match only to have all of your enjoyment halted by some advertisement for a shitty looking reality show taking up a majority of your screen for a minute while the match match decays for the "ad break". I want my fuzzy 2 camera indie shows back, this shit sucks LMAO. Gunna get high out of my gourd and watch Shibata matches now.


----------



## TD Stinger

No nomination, but AJ vs. Ricochet from the 1/18 Raw is a damn good one. Loved the pin fall exchanges early in the match, Rico's come back was good. I loved the spot where Rico went for some kind of Springboard Moonsault but AJ just put up his arm and knocked Rico down while he was still upside down. And honestly this match might deserve a nomination just for the Styles Clash finish, because that was fucking awesome.

I can't bear to watch Raw all the way through anymore, but this match had my undivided attention.



TJQ said:


> *Yes*
> *Darby Allen (c) vs Brian Cage @ AEW Dynamite 1/7/21 *****
> _Darby Allen against big dudes will always be exceptional, trust the process. The sequence of Darby biting Cage's hand to set him up on the stairs for the coffin drop is genuinely the first time I've marked out in what's probably been over a year at this point. I'm glad to know that no matter how much time I take away from wrestling I can always count on Darby to deliver. _


I loved the cut off point in that match with Darby as well. It all made sense, Darby didn't over power Cage, who at that point had been kicking Darby's ass the whole match. Cage got greedy with the steps and ended up back first on them, and Darby took advantage of that.

The only thing that stopped from me nominating it myself is that compared to the ass kicking Cage dished out, Darby's comeback felt so short.


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> I loved the cut off point in that match with Darby as well. It all made sense, Darby didn't over power Cage, who at that point had been kicking Darby's ass the whole match. Cage got greedy with the steps and ended up back first on them, and Darby took advantage of that.
> 
> The only thing that stopped from me nominating it myself is that compared to the ass kicking Cage dished out, Darby's comeback felt so short.


Fair, that's kinda why I liked it so much, I think. Very much seems like they've been trying to push the narrative of Cage having Darbys number (only know what commentary told me as I don't keep up with the show week to week) so having all of Darby's offense be scrappy as fuck, and a huge crucifix driver off the top to end it in the wake of the Sting distraction was perfect to me because it doesn't change that narrative. The action was perfect, the outcome was logical, and it allows that narrative to continue forward in a productive way. I absolutely understand where you're coming from tho.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Master Wato/SHO/Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> Fair, that's kinda why I liked it so much, I think. Very much seems like they've been trying to push the narrative of Cage having Darbys number (only know what commentary told me as I don't keep up with the show week to week) so having all of Darby's offense be scrappy as fuck, and a huge crucifix driver off the top to end it in the wake of the Sting distraction was perfect to me because it doesn't change that narrative. The action was perfect, the outcome was logical, and it allows that narrative to continue forward in a productive way. I absolutely understand where you're coming from tho.


I mean, I can see them trying to tell that story. But really this was 1st Darby vs. Cage 1 on 1 match. And by this point, Team Taz had been run off by Darby and his long last dad/Grandpa Sting for weeks.

The thing I noticed during the match watching it live is that after Cage had kicked Darby's ass, by the time Darby took over it was like 9:56 PM. The show ends at 10:00 PM. And while Darby got some shit in, specifically with his belt, the result didn't feel earned by the end. I didn't think it told a full story like the Darby vs. Walter match from Evolve told, for example.

But, I do get what you're saying as well. It makes Darby look like a scrappy super hero.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chris Jericho/MJF vs Sammy Guevara/Jake Hager vs Proud and Powerful on the Dynamite (1/20/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kushida/Leon Ruff vs The Way on the NXT (1/20/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Lucha House Party vs Imperium on the NXT (1/20/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Timothy Thatcher vs Tommaso Ciampa Fight Pit on the NXT (1/20/21) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## TD Stinger

A lot of good matches from NXT last night. Nothing quite good enough to nominate, but some good ones.

Both of the men's Dusty Classic matches, Gargano/Theory vs. Kushida/Ruff & LHP vs. Imperium were very entertaining with nice, fast paced action.

And the Fight Pit with Thatcher and Ciampa was pretty good but just not on the level of Riddle vs. Thatcher from last year. When you saw Riddle vs. Thatcher last year, it felt like a match where they were simulating a real MMA fight with some pro wrestling elements thrown in, and they're the perfect guys to have that kind of match. With Ciampa vs. Thatcher this felt much more like a pro wrestling match that just happened to be taking place inside the Fight Pit. And that doesn't make the match bad. It's just that Riddle works so much better in this environment than Ciampa does.

I did really like the closing stretch of this match with Ciampa using the cage and his big moves to try and keep Thatch down but Thatch kept fighting and used his smarts with that Stretch Muffler to get the win. Not as good as maybe I wanted, but still pretty good.


----------



## TJQ

*YES
WALTER (c) vs A-Kid @ NXT UK 1/14/21 *****
In a way, this was like, the perfect TV match for me. Great action from bell to bell that was never explicitly over the top or grand, but was smart and perfectly enhanced the cat and mouse story they were trying to tell. Even then we still got that awesome spot of Walter getting caught in the triangle, and instead of just breaking it up, rolling out of the ring and powerbombing A-Kid on to the apron for the final bit of seasoning to the match. Beautiful stuff. 

*No, But Recommended
Cesaro vs Daniel Bryan @ Smackdown 1/15 ***1/2*
_If Cesaro turned that suplex off the 2nd rope into an orange crush like I hoped he was going to, this would have immediately gone to ****3/4. _


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs TenKoji at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Tomoaki Honma/Master Wato/SHO/Golden Ace Elimination match at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Bullet Club for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Karrion Kross vs Damien Priest - NXT: New Year's Evil - ***1/2
Santos Escobar vs. Gran Metalik - NXT: New Year's Evil - ***1/2

YES to Rhea Ripley vs Raquel Gonzalez - NXT: New Year's Evil*

I thought this was a ton of fun! They had a hoss fight basically in their first match, and they did the same here with some added plunder. Lot of great spots here, the handcuff spot was great, I loved the Dakota stuff and how Rhea just flat out destroyed here, and in general these two just pounded on one another and brutalized each other for the entire match. Both women looked like badasses coming out of this, and they are definitely going with Raquel right now. She looked great here again and continues to improve!

*****1/4

YES to Kyle O' Reilly vs Finn Balor - NXT: New Year's Evil*

This didn't have the time the first match got, but it was a damn good performance from both of them yet again. Balor focused right on KOR's jaw all match, basically giving him revenge from his broken jaw, and it was just great to watch. Even then, this was still Kyle's match again, putting Balor in all sorts of holds to weaken him and putting on another great babyface showing. There was no wasted motions here, every move meant something, and I don't think I noticed even one spot during the match where it felt like the drama lessened, it was incredible. And then of all things to end the match, we get a good ol liver shot by Balor, and then a submission on that area. It was beautiful stuff, and I want them to feud all year. This ruled.

*****1/2*


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to A-Kid vs WALTER - NXT UK #127*

Great TV main event. I was surprised at how much of a slugfest this seemed at times, A-Kid was better than I expected, and wrestled differently than I remember. He was a great fiery babyface, and I loved his work on Walter's leg, and the arm later on. Walter is as good as always, some brutal strikes, and actually sold to make A-Kid look good while also decisively winning. And I'll always pop for his big ass shotgun dropkick 

******


----------



## Araragi

Yes to: Finn Balor vs. Kyle O'Reilly [NXT New Year's Evil 1.6]
Yes to: Shingo Takagi vs. Jeff Cobb [NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 1.5]
No, recommended: Tetsuya Naito vs. Kota Ibushi [NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 1.4] 
No, recommended: Sareee & Yoshiko vs. Best Friends [SEAdLINNNG 1.11] 
No, recommended: Yuji Okabayashi vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue [BJW 2021 New Year 1.2]


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bateman vs Ren Narita at NJPW Strong #24 - Road to Lion's Break: Contender.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Yuya Uemura/Tiger Mask/Yuji Nagata/Togi Makabe at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Tomoaki Honma/SHO vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Master Wato/Golden Ace at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended...


_Jan 13th_​*Brian Cage*​*Darby Allin*​_TNT vs. FTW_​Dynamite #68​AEW​4.9*​


----------



## Yeah1993

So the first thing I learn about WWE tv in 2021 is that Randy Orton set fire to Bray Wyatt on live PPV and Alexa Bliss interviewed him about it on her talk show (?) where she sits on a swing set in the middle of the ring and has an imaginary friend who Asuka almost killed in a way most of us would like to be killed. Morbid curiosity/repulsive masochism aside I think I'll stick to matches to avoid my brain leaking out of my ears. Lashley vs. Riddle from the 1/4 Raw was pretty good and Lashley's angry intensity was the top reason for it. I tend to be more generous with the watchlist early on in the year so I checked this out despite no real intention of keeping up with the feud and was impressed with how easily I was able to feel Lashley's desire to scatter Riddle's teeth all over the floor. I've kind of always wanted him to be really good because other than having that 8-year-old-boy-with-a-Pokemon-backpack face, he can really look and move like a killer. Best I've seen that was when he was in TNA. I hate wrestling. McIntyre vs. Keith Lee from the same ep was also good and unlike Liddle/Rashley it's a feud I'd like to follow a bit should it continue (update: Goldberg came out. it probably will not!(?)). McIntyre's an interesting dude to put up against a megachunk like Lee because Drew's tall and thick himself, while using the same kind of bruiser offense you'd expect from the even bigger guy opposing him. One the flipside to that Lee is super athletic so he's willing to almost DDT himself going for a Spanish fly because fuck a spinal cord this is a WWE title match and by god I will make the weird people in the computer squares plastered all over the arena get their money's worth (?). Oh yeah I forgot I paused the vid of Goldberg in the ring while I was writing I better keep watc _closes tab_

WWE commentary is poison. The fact that Michael Cole's "you gotta be kiddin me!" has spread instead of being immediately realised as sin when he isn't there is a failure that every species on Earth should be held in some way responsible for. I give that not very good commentary a 2/10.

Yuji Okabayashi vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue (BJW 1/2/21)
BJW was by far the most I enjoyed modern day Japanese wrestling (back when I kept up with it), and every beginning-of-the-year when I watched 7 matches and pretended I was going to keep watching (....), they always delivered at least one something pretty awesome on their New Year show(s?) and like, on the 13th of January too maybe. I have typed all this before watching any of the match at all so I very much hope it is good so to not fucking humiliate myself and say "tHis unForTUnAtelY DId NOt coNtiNUe tHe tREnD" because I have no intention of backspacing it all.
It was good, my fears are deskroyed (I read this typo on a bootleg Yu-Gi-Oh card once and the kid said "it's an American card"). I'd be lying if I said I thought it was a special stand out but almost 20 minutes of well executed simple moves by two people who look like they're made out of the world's toughest play dough is a welcome watch by me. The small parts of abdominable work by Nakanoue was nice, you don't see one wrestler jump from the apron onto to another wrestler while they're on the floor very often (or, I don't, maybe 2020 had lots of it?!>?!) One of my favourite things to happen in the match was Nakanoue doing shoulder blocks in the turnbuckle corners and Oka just slapping down on his back in anger and desperation like "get the FUCK off of me."

Darby Allin vs. Brian Cage (AEW Dynamite 1/13/21)
Most people I talk to (so 3 out of 5) seem to kind of hate Brian Cage and my only actual memory of him I think is a really fun match with Fred Yehi so I've been recently curious what it is that draws him contempt. On the other hand I don't really want to watch anything he's ever done unless it's against he's an opponent I care about because lemme tell you if that GHC title match with Katsuhiko Nakajima that Meltzer gave 4*3/4 to is better than every Michael McGillicutty match I will drink blended durian out of a shoe on camera. BUT - I super loved Darby Allin. I was pretty much an Allin completionist in 2018 so yeah Brian Cage or not this was being seen by my OTHERWISE USELESS set of eyeballs. And good thing it was because it was very good and exactly the kind of thing that made me gravitate toward Allin in the first place. His bumping is so fucking cool, sometimes like a character in Tony Hawk's Pro Skater wiping out and other times like he can turn his skin into trampoline and bounce off of anything. He gets so much air on some moves too and for someone as bulky as Cage to do the chucking, it's so satisfying to watch. The steel steps spot was maybe a bit rushed, would have been better had Allin tried a second drop kick after the hand biting imo. It's not major I guess but it is what turned it a bit around for Allin and gave him the opportunity to gain some ground. Any ground. he really took a pummelling. Cage seemed aight? 


No yes votes yet


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs SHO/Golden Ace at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

The last minute alone made me (even) more excited for Saturday's main-event :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Yeah1993 said:


> So the first thing I learn about WWE tv in 2021 is that Randy Orton set fire to Bray Wyatt on live PPV and Alexa Bliss interviewed him about it on her talk show (?) where she sits on a swing set in the middle of the ring and has an imaginary friend who *Asuka almost killed in a way most of us would like to be killed*. Morbid curiosity/repulsive masochism aside I think I'll stick to matches to avoid my brain leaking out of my ears. Lashley vs. Riddle from the 1/4 Raw was pretty good and Lashley's angry intensity was the top reason for it. I tend to be more generous with the watchlist early on in the year so I checked this out despite no real intention of keeping up with the feud and was impressed with how easily I was able to feel Lashley's desire to scatter Riddle's teeth all over the floor. I've kind of always wanted him to be really good because other than having that 8-year-old-boy-with-a-Pokemon-backpack face, he can really look and move like a killer. Best I've seen that was when he was in TNA. I hate wrestling. McIntyre vs. Keith Lee from the same ep was also good and unlike Liddle/Rashley it's a feud I'd like to follow a bit should it continue (update: Goldberg came out. it probably will not!(?)). McIntyre's an interesting dude to put up against a megachunk like Lee because Drew's tall and thick himself, while using the same kind of bruiser offense you'd expect from the even bigger guy opposing him. One the flipside to that Lee is super athletic so he's willing to almost DDT himself going for a Spanish fly because fuck a spinal cord this is a WWE title match and by god I will make the weird people in the computer squares plastered all over the arena get their money's worth (?). Oh yeah I forgot I paused the vid of Goldberg in the ring while I was writing I better keep watc _closes tab_


I see what you did there, lol.

I can't bear to watch Raw all the way through anymore, thankfully there's usually something else interesting on at the same time. But in recent weeks they have had good to great matches like Lee vs. McIntyre, AJ vs. Rico, Riddle vs. Lashley, etc.

As for Darby/Cage, Cage is one of those guys looks like a million bucks but lacks any intangibles. So he's the perfect guy to chuck Darby around but for Darby to beat as well.


----------



## Yeah1993

TD Stinger said:


> I see what you did there, lol.
> 
> I can't bear to watch Raw all the way through anymore, thankfully there's usually something else interesting on at the same time. But in recent weeks they have had good to great matches like Lee vs. McIntyre, AJ vs. Rico, Riddle vs. Lashley, etc.
> 
> As for Darby/Cage, Cage is one of those guys looks like a million bucks but lacks any intangibles. So he's the perfect guy to chuck Darby around but for Darby to beat as well.



I haven't watched a full episode of Raw since I think 2013 and yeah I haven't felt I've needed to change that. The fact it was a legends night as if that's some kind of unique thing and they might put the belt on Goldberg again is hilarious but I don't plan to be a part of it. I might check out Style/Ricochet, thanks. Fair enough on Cage, he did seem a pretty basic chonk boy in the Allin match. It's here I would say "I saw nothing that made me think to hate him" but I don't know if anyone who hates him is even reading this since it's discord where I hear the real flack against him.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Riddle vs Hurt Business Gauntlet match on the Raw (1/25/21) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Mtk92071

Hey, all!

Long time lurker, had an account maybe 3-5 years ago on here. Getting back into wrestling after a couple years off and thought I'd pop in with some Yes/No votes (but mostly No votes). I'm really picky about what is "Great" and that's what warrants a "Yes" in my book.

YES -* Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay from WK Night 1*
I usually don't like this type of match, but I bought into it. I always disliked Ospreay, but he kept his obnoxious signature spots to a minimum since he's working heel. I bought into some of the big spots down the stretch and adored the finish. I don't expect to like other matches of this style throughout the year, this one just worked!

NO to all of the following (I'll try not to dump so many at once in the future, but had to get up to date)
*Shingo vs Jeff Cobb* - fun and enjoyable, some of the selling bothered me, good match but not great
*Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito *- A solid NJPW style main event, but I never really bought into it and there was no real drama since the winner wasn't really in doubt.
*Kota Ibushi vs. Jay White* - Moments of greatness in an overall mediocre match, this felt like 90 minutes in the worst way, hated Kota's hulking up spot (abyssmal compared to the similar way it's been done in the past ex. Shinsuke/Ibushi). Not good.
*Drew McIntyre vs. Keith Lee* - Fun and enjoyable, would recommend, but won't be near a top 20 list in 10 months
*Kenny Omega vs. Fenix* - If Fenix's offense wasn't insufferable, this could be great. Some amazing counters, but Fenix's offense is frustrating because it's so obscenely contrived
*Hiromu Takahashi vs. El Phantasmo *- I thought this was actively bad, didn't look crisp, not a compelling control angle, finish wasn't in doubt, wouldn't recommend
*Hiromu Takahashi vs. Taiji Ishimori* - This felt indyriffic, so that could be why some people loved this. I did not, and I'll be happy avoiding this one. Taiji's control angle felt so silly to me, with the 450 splash onto the arm and the sliding German. Also, it's hard to enjoy a 25 minute match when you don't buy any of the near falls.
*Omega and Bullet Club vs. Swann, Moose, and Sabin* - Really fun, would recommend, just not great in a MOTYC sense
*Finn Balor vs. Kyle O'Reilly *- Pretty good match with some interesting spots focusing on the jaw etc., but I don't love their matches the way some people do. Old school style technical wrestling isn't inherently good to me when they transition between pointless submissions. Still good overall, not great.
*A-Kid vs. Walter *- This type of match is in my wheelhouse, but I didn't dig it. I haven't seen many Walter matches, so that could be my issue. But this struck me as a slightly above average TV main event. Ok, big man/little man stuff. Maybe it's because Cage/Darby was much more appealing to me and they were in the same week?
*Raquel Gonzales vs. Rhea Ripley* - Solid stuff, but a lot of cringeworthy moments (the tron and the handcuffs). Ok, especially considering LMS is a pretty bad stipulation, but not great.
*Daniel Bryan vs. Cesaro* - Maybe I expect too much out of them, but I felt like this was solid. It never really got to the levels I hoped. This might improve on a rewatch, especially after reading some of the thoughts in this thread.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES*


_Jan 1st_​*ACH*​*Ken Broadway*​​56 Nights​GCW​5*​

*NO* but recommended...


_Jan 1st_​*Alex Colon*​*Atticus Cogar*​_DM_​56 Nights​GCW​4.9*​









GCW: 56 Nights (1st Jan 2020) Full Show Online Stream | Replay


GCW: 56 Nights (1st Jan 2020) Full Show Online watchwrestling, GCW: 56 Nights (1st Jan 2020) Download Links wrestlingnetwork in GCW: 56 Nights (1st Jan 2020) live stream taimatv, bakedlive, GCW: 56 Nights (1st Jan 2020) Highlights , Free Replay, Dailymotion links, okru watchwrestlingup live HD




watchprowrestling.com


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dax Harwood vs Jungle Boy on the Dynamite (1/27/21) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Young Bucks/Good Brothers vs Dark Order on the Dynamite (1/27/21) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Leon Ruff/Kushida vs Grizzled Young Veterans on the NXT (1/27/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Again, not a nomination, but Jungle Boy vs. FTR from Dynamite this week is a match I would go out and watch.

A little slow to start but once the get to the 2nd half, they do waste a second. The Roll up exchanges were so smooth and so well executed. And really, this whole match was so well executed. Not hitches, not botches. Just great, fast moving action.


----------



## Yeah1993

I'm on the network to find New Year's Evil (9_9) and I see there is a guy named "Dexter Lumis" in NXT now. SOMEONE GOT PAID TO COME UP WITH THE NAME "DEXTER LUMIS." 

Rhea Ripley vs. Roooo......hold on (looks) Raaaaaquel Gonzales (NXT New Year's Evil 1/6/21)
When did they hire Wade Barrett again? Maybe he'll show up in the Rumble (wonder if I'll post this before the rumble). So from what WWE's commentary is telling me this is a Best Friends Implode match because these two were long time travel mates and even have matching tattoos! Man The Rockers didn't have that shit! Match was very fun, Barrett said at one point he doesn't know who the toughest (or baddest, idr) woman in the industry is between these two, and it did feel to me like the answer to that was going to be whoever winds up winning this. They were both really eager to run each other into things and play a game of eye spy to find their nearest weapon. Most of it came off really naturally too like the ring bell and announce table spots, or the senton bomb into the table even though they were very clearly planned in advance. There were a couple hokey moments like the gimmicked "cage" tear after the handcuffs, and I'm very much over a "the LITERAL *FLOOR* breaks!" highlight video bait ending, but a couple hokey moments is just a couple. The interference spot ending in Dakota Kai getting stuffed into a locker ruled anyway so that'll make up for it. Her interference was good too; just several whacks with the kendo stick and then a boot to the face. I got no idea why she was interfering because I don't follow this shit but I trust it's for a reason....I should trust, right? I assume they've not gone full WCW 2000. Ripley kinda looks like if Dolores O'Riordan got a feature spot in an 80s horror movie. But a cool one like The Funhouse, not something shit like...Alone in the Dark. THREE POINT TWO on letterboxd my ass. Five for five on liked matches so far maybe I'll ruin it by watching whatever Naito is up to (if only Hayley could read this rn). 

The WWE network signed me out while I was typing that above. Yknow what I take it back every WWE match sucks.

*YES
Finn Balor vs. Kyle O'Reilly (NXT New Year's Evil 1/6/21)*
NEVER MIND THIS WAS KINDA GREAT. The tight chain wrestling, with teases of kicks to the head, that opens it was engaging enough on its own, but it's when O'Reilly gets a rope break with his teeth and Balor kicks the rope, is where the match picks the hell up. Very easy and affective way to make moves you've seen three billion times before (rope-assisted stomps, chinlocks, standard forearms, forearm grinding) much more dramatic. That's true for a lot of body part work but the jaw being focused on is so unique that the results and aftermath of it are a little less certain, which I think does make it more impactful. It creates super awesome ways to escape holds too, because usually you gotta hammer a face a few times before even attempting to reverse a figure four but here you just nail one shot and the whole hold falls apart. Balor's tenacity was seriously awesome and I thought he did a near perfect job of blending "this will help me win" and "I just want this man in agony." O'Reilly's kinda goofy on selling sometimes, but a likeable goofy to me (since being in WWE), and there was one moment I fucking loved where he was on the ground with a twisted face and pounding on the mat and it just looked like he was so angry at himself for that rope break mistake because he's finding it impossible to recover from it. I also really loved when he'd do shit like the triangle choke because on Balor's end it's gotta be hard to find an opening to get to the jaw from there. The attempts at long-term arm work were cool too but ultimately too much an uphill and that told a pretty great little side-story. I wanna mention O'Reilly falling out of the ring after the kick like he's a Dark Souls player rolling off of an unseen cliff after a desperate attack, because it was...weird. Maybe if he actually had more momentum I would've been into it but otherwise it looked a tad Botchamania. There are a couple lame selling moments in this too, but nothing I couldn't either forgive or easily cut out and pretend weren't there because they affected nothing. I loved the finish involving an attempted rope break and then Balor locking in an extra hold on the jaw to end it off. All around this was just a super focused match and I'd trust these two to tell a new story in a new way multiple times throughout the year (yes I know they faced already and yes I should watch that). Man this is a weird question but when was the last time WWE had a match on tv this good in January? Something with Christian in 2010? Benoit vs. Orton from 2006, even?




Spoiler: LIST



1. Finn Balor vs. Kyle O'Reilly (WWE NXT 1/6/21)


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES* to...


_Jan 5th_​*SHINGO *​*Jeff Cobb*​_NEVER Title_​WK15: Day 2​NJPW​5*​









NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 15 Day 2 Tokyo Dome (1.5.21 | 5 Jan 2021) Full Show Online Stream


NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 15 Day 2 Tokyo Dome (5 Jan 2021) Full Show Online watchwrestling, NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 15 Day 2 Tokyo Dome (5 Jan 2021) Download Links wrestlingnetwork in NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 15 Day 2 Tokyo Dome (5 Jan 2021) live stream taimatv, bakedlive, NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 15 Day 2...




watchprowrestling.com


----------



## TD Stinger

Yeah1993 said:


> I'm on the network to find New Year's Evil (9_9) and I see there is a guy named "Dexter Lumis" in NXT now. SOMEONE GOT PAID TO COME UP WITH THE NAME "DEXTER LUMIS."
> 
> Rhea Ripley vs. Roooo......hold on (looks) Raaaaaquel Gonzales (NXT New Year's Evil 1/6/21)
> When did they hire Wade Barrett again? Maybe he'll show up in the Rumble (wonder if I'll post this before the rumble). So from what WWE's commentary is telling me this is a Best Friends Implode match because these two were long time travel mates and even have matching tattoos! Man The Rockers didn't have that shit! Match was very fun, Barrett said at one point he doesn't know who the toughest (or baddest, idr) woman in the industry is between these two, and it did feel to me like the answer to that was going to be whoever winds up winning this. They were both really eager to run each other into things and play a game of eye spy to find their nearest weapon. Most of it came off really naturally too like the ring bell and announce table spots, or the senton bomb into the table even though they were very clearly planned in advance. There were a couple hokey moments like the gimmicked "cage" tear after the handcuffs, and I'm very much over a "the LITERAL *FLOOR* breaks!" highlight video bait ending, but a couple hokey moments is just a couple. The interference spot ending in Dakota Kai getting stuffed into a locker ruled anyway so that'll make up for it. Her interference was good too; just several whacks with the kendo stick and then a boot to the face.* I got no idea why she was interfering because I don't follow this shit but I trust it's for a reason....I should trust, right?* I assume they've not gone full WCW 2000. Ripley kinda looks like if Dolores O'Riordan got a feature spot in an 80s horror movie. But a cool one like The Funhouse, not something shit like...Alone in the Dark. THREE POINT TWO on letterboxd my ass. Five for five on liked matches so far maybe I'll ruin it by watching whatever Naito is up to (if only Hayley could read this rn).


Raquel came in at early 2020 as Dakota's bodyguard. Raquel was the Diesel to her Shawn. But then as 2020 went by Raquel grew more and more in the ring to the point where now she's kind of the main act of the duo and it seems like they're grooming her to be the next NXT Women's Champion. In a way Dakota's like her tiny manager now and can travel in most small containers.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I FINALLY caught the wrestling vibe today after not feeling it for the entire short duration fo 2021 so far!

Here's what I watched:

*Finn Bálor vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/4*
There was quite a few legitimately GREAT moments in this match, and all in all it really was the kind of a match that I love. However there's one big factor which, in my eyes, prevented it from reaching true greatness. And that factor is Finn Bálor. Most of his work here lacked tenacity & simple MEANNESS; stuff like his stomps, headlocks, crossface -- it all fell a bit flat because of how robotic & soulless it almost all felt. Thankfully he did have some badass moments in him though; him busting out the abdominal stretch to briefly counter Kyle's onslaught on his arm was awesome, and it was even more awesome when he went back to it at the end after that big liver kick, which also was an awesome callback to their previous meeting. Great finish. Kyle on the other hand was absolutely wonderful throughout w/ real good selling & very nice amount of that said tenacity, meanness & grit in his work on the offense. If this exact same match would've been him going against say like Drew Gulak or Timothy Thatcher or Matt Riddle, it probably would've been a bona fide TV classic, but as it is, it's "just" _a good_ match.

*Eddie Kingston vs. PAC - ***1/4*
These two don't like each other very much, and that shows pretty wonderfully throughout this very nice lil' sprint-feeling-having affair. Simple & straight to the point. It's not the kind of a match of which there will be highlights played or remembered, but it's two absolute pros going out there & doing what they do, resulting in a real enjoyable piece of business.

*Brian Cage vs. Darby Allin - ***1/2*
This is REAL one-sided, and rightfully so because there aren't many, if any people in wrestling that take a shitkicking like Darby Allin, and that allows Cage to look real good in the process as well of course. The big man just throws Darby around like its nothing, with some real big, brutal looking spots being busted out. On paper that sounds absolutely wonderful & for the most part it is exactly that, but I do think that some of the spots should've felt bigger than they ended up feeling. For whatever reason, some of the big throws on the outside & all didn't register as those big moments that they could've & should've (for me anyways). It's all good though, because the match still totally rules. My favorite spot of the whole thing actually was Cage falling on those steps - that shit felt real blunt & impactful. Real good stuff on the attack by Darby overall as well of course; he brought that signature explosiveness & creativity into everything, and as pretty much always, it's awesome. A very good match.

*A-Kid vs. WALTER - ***3/4*
There's a real lovely cat & mouse dynamic to start this off, and both parties play their roles wonderfully. A-Kid more than brings it throughout with his arsenal of chops & especially those kicks, and WALTER sells BIG time, to say the least. That knockdown as the result of those repeated leg kicks was a great moment. WALTER's big selling & A-Kid's excellent, almost perfectly executed gameplan of using his quickness & weakening the champ by going after his leg was such compelling stuff -- the way the whole match played out made each time WALTER got his hands on A-Kid feel so fulfilling, which is kind of weird to write out loud because he was & is the heel champ, but it felt like that. Watching him unleash his murderous onslaught was awesome. Extremely good shit, this match was. Almost felt like one of those big Wally vs. ZSJ bouts.

Still on the watchlist:
Ibushi/White, Ciampa/Thatcher, Kingston/Archer, Dax/Jungle Boy~!


----------



## MC

*Dragon Gate Open The New Gate 2021 - Day 4 - 12/01/2021
Yes To: R.E.D. (BxB Hulk & KAI) vs. MASQUERADE (Jason Lee & Kota Minoura)*
Even under a new unit, Jason Lee and Kota Minoura still are able to deliver upto similar standards of the year prior. Hulk and KAI delivered as well. Well their style isn't the most aesthetically pleasing compared to the rest of the roster, it can really help make the other team shine more and make a better match in the bigger picture. KAI and BxB Hulk cut off the ring, initially keeping Minoura away from Lee before taking Jason Lee out of the match for a good while with a sick powerbomb on the apron. Jason Lee sold this really well for the whole match, having trouble moving in a certain way, being unable to come up with any game changing offence during the hot tag section of the match, being cut off almost immediately. Minoura sold well down the stretch as well, trying to get his side back in the match only for KAI to snuff it out.

*Dragon Gate Open The New Gate 2021 - Day 5 - 13/01/2021
No But Recommend: Dragon Kid vs. YAMATO*
YAMATO showed why he’s one of the best singles wrestlers currently in DG with a rather minimalistic showing from his part. YAMATO spent the majority of the out working on DK’s knee and that’s pretty much it. YAMATO had a gameplan and stuck with it to almost full success before R.E.D interfered causing the No Contest result. Dragon Kid sold well and had some great hope spots. Great semi main event.

*No But Recommend: Natural Vibes (Genki Horiguchi, Kzy & Susumu Yokosuka) vs. R.E.D. (KAZMA SAKAMOTO, SB KENTo & Takashi Yoshida)*
Awesome triangle gate match. Yoshida was in a rare shining spot as he'll be the focus after the match and I thought he did very well. It's easy to look good when matched up with Kzy though. I found their exchanges to be enthralling. Susumu, Kazma and Genki Horiguchi delivered in their usual roles, connecting certain parts of the match together.

*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 15 Day One - 04/01/2021
Yes To: Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay*
Of course. These two had to knock it out of the park. That's what was expected of them and they absolutely delivered to that standard. Not only did they have a great classic match but they were able to mix and incorporate some of the elements of their grudge feud in with it which isn't easy to do. Okada started off like a rocket, hitting a relentless assault on Ospreay with his brutal running back elbow and then hitting a gorgeous tope con hilo. Okada's main issues are his execution of certain things but none of that showed. He laid in his strikes, tightened up his ring position and brought his A-game. That and his amazing chemistry with Ospreay gave us an outstanding Okada performance. Ospreay brought it as well. He knew how to adapt to a heel style, slowing down the tempo after initially being overwhelmed but also adding enough flair and speed to his offence to keep it from being mundane. But what really impressed me was his selling for the closing stretch. It's hard to sell as a heel because you could get sympathy but he didn't come off like that. Ospreay came off like someone who wasn't going to let a chance to overtake Okada, who plays into it by booting the shit out of the back of Ospreay's head, slip. This match packed a lot in with a near 40 minutes run time, including a nailed-on suplex on the table, Bea Priestley being knocked off the apron by Okada via Ospreay, a plethora of suplexes and counter wrestling sequences that came off really well and fluid, etc. It also went a risky route of changing (slowing down) the match flow instead of ramping it up to tell the story and it executed it perfectly. It was a tremendously worked match that brought the restricted Dome crowd alive. A Dome classic.

*No But Recommend: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Great-O-Khan*
The result of the match may split a few people but we've seen before that Tanahashi beating a recently returned rising star doesn't hurt them much (Jay White is main eventing the Dome on the 5th) so I'll reserve my judgements for now. What was really important was how O-Khan looked in the match and I thought he looked great. His unique grappling style at the start was cool. O-Khan wrecked Tanahashi with some big suplexes. He generally came off super charismatic and a star. Tanahashi worked from beneath, allowing O-Khan to shine offensively which works because Tanahashi has some of the best comebacks in Wrestling. His selling was great and filled with urgency putting over the danger of O-Khan's signature offence well. Great match from start to finish. Great performances from both Tanahashi and Great O-Khan. 

*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 15 Day Two - 05/01/2021*
*Yes To: Kota Ibushi vs. Jay White*
The longest main event in Wrestle Kingdom history. Now this was a great match, but it’s not perfect by any means. There was a little bloating in the body of the match where Ibushi made an initial comeback before White cut him off. Nothing that took away from the whole match because there was more than enough to keep this up there as a classic match. Jay White took Ibushi to the absolute limit, doing literally anything he can do to beat Ibushi. He neutralised Ibushi early in the match, being aware of his surroundings, using space to protect himself as well as trapping Ibushi into a false sense of security before then targeting Ibushi’s body - first his ribs then his legs. His deliberate pacing made for a slow and steady match with not much fast paced sequences unlike Okada v Ospreay but it was entirely compelling to watch. Ibushi complimented that perfectly as well. Ibushi was relentless in not giving up to White despite all of what he was doing. He kept on pushing and pushing White to the brink before finally winning and cementing himself as the IWGP Heavyweight and Intercontinental Champion. Not much else to say. Great match that pushed both wrestlers to their limits while combining the spirit of both.

*No But Recommend: Shingo Takagi vs. Jeff Cobb*
Finally, Shingo gets a singles match in the Dome (maybe for the first time, I'm not sure) and he definitely delivers as expected. But not just him, but Jeff Cobb as well. Jeff Cobb has gotten rid of any struggles he had in adapting to the style and looks good almost every time he wrestles. Especially when facing Shingo. Cobb’s size makes Shingo’s offence come off more impressive while Shingo’s style compliments Cobb’s. This is a pretty smash mount match with a ton of clubbing blows and elbow strikes that slowly escalate and escalate into a hot closing NG stretch. Cobb had some awesome suplex variations. One time, he grabbed a prone Shingo, twisted him around and scooped him up into a suplex in one motion. It was very impressive. In another spot in the match, Cobb teased powerbombing Shingo to the outside floor but Shingo escaped, knocked him down and then hit a killer tope con hilo. This match was filled with great little sequences like that. Awesome match. 

*WWE NXT #437 - New Year's Evil - 06/01/2021
No But Recommend: Finn Balor vs. Kyle O'Reilly*
I think this was a tad better than their Takeover title match. The match being built around the jaw made this unique from a story standpoint. There were some cool moments like KOR selling the pressure of the ropes when he used his mouth to escape a submission. Balor and KOR worked well together, blending strikes and submissions to create a compelling bout.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster vs Ashton Smith/Oliver Carter vs Pretty Deadly vs The Hunt Elimination match on the NXT UK (1/28/21) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jake Atlas vs August Grey vs Ariya Daivari on the 205 Live (1/29/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

*White vs. Ibushi - ***
I have loved these two together in every match of theirs that I've seen thus far, but this one ended that streak. There really is nothing _wrong_ with it & there's actually a bunch of good, cool stuff in there at times, but it's just SO damn long. Unnecessary long. Holy hell how long. It's almost a cliche to say at this point, but the 48-minute runtime felt like it was at least 3 hours, because of how uncompelling & uninteresting the work was for the absolute vast majority of it. At least we'll always have the G1 Finals 2019. Gentleman's ** is what I'm going with.

*Archer vs. Eddie Kingston - ***1/2*
This was exactly what it needed to be with these two - two badass mofos having a badass pro-wrestling fight. Both guys have such great arsenals, it's a joy watching them beat one another up. Archer served more than well as the babyface going against Eddie. Wonderful sub-10 minute STUFF.


----------



## Araragi

Yes to: Shingo Takagi (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi [NJPW New Beginning in Nagoya 1.30]

This match is magic.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shingo Takagi - NJPW New Beginning in Nagoya - ****1/4*

Just when you think Tanahashi might be slowing down, he puts on a belter like this. This was more of a Tanahashi match than the usual NEVER openweight fare, and had great pacing and leg work peppered throughout. I will say I still HATE the 'trading one-count kickouts' spot; always have, and it adds nothing, it's so telegraphed these days. That prevents me going any higher, but apart from that this was a banger. How the hell Tanahashi didn't break his neck on that Made in Japan, I'll never know.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW New Beginning in Nagoya: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shingo Takagi*

This is one of those matches that as it's going you're thinking "this is good" but then eventually hits that switch and you're thinking "this is awesome!"

It does follow the tradition of NJPW main events being 35 minutes long but I thought they used that time very well. The first 20 minutes or so they were going slow but in a good way. I loved Shingo countering back using Tana's moves as if to say "whatever you do I can do too." But then once this thing gets into the closing 10-15 minutes, it's just constant action, counters, with the crowd making as much noise as they possibly can with the restrictions. I loved this match.

Ospreay vs. Kojima from this show is another good one. Not nomination worthy to me, but it was nice seeing a good No DQ match in NJPW. It was like watching a WWF Hardcore Championship match back in the day. And the thing is you see guys in NJPW use weapons all the time. But never in one match do you see tables, chairs, trash cans, ladders, etc. like you did here. Both Ospreay and Kojima took some huge bumps here.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Tomoaki Honma/Master Wato/SHO/Kota Ibushi at NJPW The New Beginning in Nagoya.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Great O-Khan vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan at NJPW The New Beginning in Nagoya.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Will Ospreay vs Satoshi Kojima No DQ match at NJPW The New Beginning in Nagoya.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the NEVER Openweight title at NJPW The New Beginning in Nagoya.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Tanahashi vs. Shingo - ****

Fun starting feeling-out process, which is something Tanahashi does exceptionally well especially compared to most of the other New Japan main eventers. Pretty compelling legwork by both men, inconsistent selling of that said legwork, but that is to be expected & there was a few pretty neat moments revolving around Shingo actually selling the knee. The drama also increases as the minutes go & the boys start busting out bigger bombs, and it's pretty exciting stuff, even though I do think that the match, unsurprisingly, started to drag towards the end, especially in the last 10 minutes or so. All in all it's kind of a generic big New Japan match w/ the usual "problems" (which aren't really problems, but are more about my preferences in wrasslin'), but it's TANA going against a man like Shingo Takagi, so in most cases it wasn't gonna be anything less than very good, and such was the case here. It was a good one.

*Great-O-Khan vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan - ***1/2*

I liked what I saw from the Great-O-Khan in his Tokyo Dome match against Tanahashi, and this was a yet another good showing by the lad. As a pure single individual showing, I'd say it was about on par, but as an overall match, this was even better than that said neat Dome bout. Liked just about every bit of offense O-Khan showcased here, and the strategy of weakening Tenzan by the neck was nice. Tenzan definitely more than showed up too - what a lovely, fiery performance by the veteran. Of course with the stipulation and all, much of the match is centered around them Mongolian Chops, and it of course RULES, because both fellas sure throw 'em with everything they got. This was just a real sweet deal all around tbh. Loved it all.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chris Dickinson vs Rocky Romero at NJPW Strong #25 - Road to Lion's Break: Contender.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Fred Rosser/Lio Rush/TJP at NJPW Strong #25 - Road to Lion's Break: Contender.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to the Women's Rumble match at Royal Rumble.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens Last Man Standing match for the Universal title at Royal Rumble.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to the Men's Rumble match at Royal Rumble.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## TD Stinger

The Royal Rumble was an interesting show.

I thought both Rumbles were fun but flawed. The Women's match had some really dumb moments like the 24/7 nonsense. But, I thought it had some pretty cool eliminations, surprises, and a great final 2. The men's match was less messy but not as exciting until we got towards the end with Christian returning and everyone getting a good run at the end. Neither match I would nominate, but they were both solid rumbles.

Roman vs. KO is case of do you take the match out of a nomination because of the botched finish. I wouldn't blame anyone if they did. But, I loved this match too much to do that.

Yes to:

*WWE Royal Rumble: Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns*

The botched finish was bad, can't get around that. But man I still loved this match. Roman throwing KO off the set, the fucking golf cart spot, the huge Swanton, the big Spear. I can't help but nominate this.


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> *WWE Royal Rumble: Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns*
> 
> The botched finish was bad, can't get around that. But man I still loved this match. Roman throwing KO off the set, the fucking golf cart spot, the huge Swanton, the big Spear. I can't help but nominate this.


The big spots were cool, but that was genuinely one of the most mind numbingly boring gimmick matches I've ever watched to completion. It didn't even have the decency to suck ass, it was just lame. that's a *3/4 in the books, brother.


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> The big spots were cool, but that was genuinely one of the most mind numbingly boring gimmick matches I've ever watched to completion. It didn't even have the decency to suck ass, it was just lame. that's a *3/4 in the books, brother.


To me I thought they moved fairly quickly through the big bumps. Hell, probably could have sold more after some of those bumps. But for the 25 minutes or so it lasted, I was never bored.


----------



## NastyYaffa

January done out here




> NJPW:





> El Phantasmo vs. Hiromu Takahashi (Wrestle Kingdom 15 - Night 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Taichi & Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Tama Tonga & Tanga Loa (Wrestle Kingdom 15 - Night 1) || YES = 2 ||
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay (Wrestle Kingdom 15 - Night 1) || YES = 7 ||
> Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito (Wrestle Kingdom 15 - Night 1) || YES = 5 ||
> Jeff Cobb vs. Shingo Takagi (Wrestle Kingdom 15 - Night 2) || YES = 7 ||
> EVIL vs. SANADA (Wrestle Kingdom 15 - Night 2) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi vs. Taiji Ishimori (Wrestle Kingdom 15 - Night 2) || YES = 4 ||
> Jay White vs. Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 15 - Night 2) || YES = 6 ||
> El Desperado, Taichi, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Zack Sabre Jr. vs. El Phantasmo, Taiji Ishimori, Tama Tonga & Tanga Loa (New Year Dash !!) || YES = 1 ||
> BUSHI, Hiromu Takahashi, SANADA, Shingo Takagi & Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi, Master Wato, Rocky Romero & SHO (New Year Dash !!) || YES = 1 ||
> BUSHI & Hiromu Takahashi vs. Master Wato & SHO (Road to the New Beginning - Day 1) || YES = 1 ||
> BUSHI, Hiromu Takahashi, SANADA, Shingo Takagi & Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi, Master Wato, SHO & Tomoaki Honma (Road to the New Beginning - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> El Desperado & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. El Phantasmo & Taiji Ishimori (Road to the New Beginning - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi & Tetsuya Naito vs. SHO & Tomoaki Honma (Road to the New Beginning - Day 5) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiromu Takahashi, SANADA & Shingo Takagi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi & SHO (Road to the New Beginning - Day 7) || YES = 1 ||
> Satoshi Kojima vs. Will Ospreay (The New Beginning In Nagoya) || YES = 1 ||
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shingo Takagi (The New Beginning In Nagoya) || YES = 4 ||
> 
> Other Puro:
> BxB Hulk & KAI vs. Jason Lee & Kota Minoura (Dragon Gate Open The New Gate - Day 4) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> WWE:
> Drew McIntyre vs. Keith Lee (RAW 01/04) || YES = 2 ||
> Raquel Gonzalez vs. Rhea Ripley (NXT 01/06) || YES = 3 ||
> Finn Bálor vs. Kyle O’Reilly (NXT 01/06) || YES = 4 ||
> A-Kid vs. WALTER (NXT UK 01/14) || YES = 2 ||
> Cesaro vs. Daniel Bryan (SmackDown 01/15) || YES = 1 ||
> Ashton Smith & Oliver Carter vs. Flash Morgan Webster & Mark Andrews vs. Lewis Howley & Sam Stoker vs. Primate & Wild Boar (NXT UK 01/28) || YES = 1 ||
> Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> Men’s Royal Rumble Match (Royal Rumble) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> ROH:
> 
> Impact:
> Chris Sabin, Moose & Rich Swann vs. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Kenny Omega (Hard To Kill) || YES = 2 ||
> 
> AEW:
> Kenny Omega vs. Rey Fenix (Dynamite 01/06) || YES = 5 ||
> Brian Cage vs. Darby Allin (Dynamite 01/13) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Other US:
> ACH vs. Ken Broadway (GCW 56 Nights) || YES = 1 ||
> 
> Lucha:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Tomoaki Honma/Master Wato/SHO/Kota Ibushi at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 9.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Bullet Club Elimination match at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 9.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuya Uemura/Ryusuke Taguchi vs Bullet Club at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 10.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Tomoaki Honma/Master Wato/SHO/Kota Ibushi at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 10.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Bullet Club vs CHAOS Elimination match at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 10.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Honma bout to be DammitC's wrestler of the year 2021 with the rate he is putting out these banger tag matches 😁


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Bullet Club at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 11.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tomoaki Honma/SHO vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 11.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Master Wato/Kota Ibushi at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 11.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

Edit:

Yea, I found how Tomoaki Honma's tag matches (with Kota Ibushi plus SHO plus Master Wato) over the past couple of weeks against Tetsuya Naito, Hiromu Takahashi, SANADA, and BUSHI to be really consistent lately, @NastyYaffa 

They've recently been presenting Honma as being really tougher to beat (for Naito) than usual too


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa at Dynamite - Beach Break.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Kenny Omega/Good Brothers vs Death Triangle/Jon Moxley at Dynamite - Beach Break.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Santos Escobar vs Curt Stallion for the NXT Cruiserweight title on the NXT (2/3/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Undisputed Era vs Timothy Thatcher/Tommaso Ciampa on the NXT (2/3/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Mtk92071

A few more No votes. I caught up on most US wrestling, still need to catch up on a lot of puro - especially looking forward to Tana/Shingo. Also, has anyone watched the Daisuke Harada vs. Hajime Ohara match from Noah's 1/10 show? I watched it - but I did not give it my undivided attention - and thought it was one of the best matches of the year so far. I'm stingy with Yes votes, so I'm waiting till I rewatch it to formally decide. Wondering if anyone gave that match any attention. The same applies (to a lesser degree) to Tamura Hayato vs. Masato Tanaka from ZERO1's 1/1 show.

*No Votes*
Eddie Kingston vs. Lance Archer (1/27) - I like big boy matches, but this didn't do anything for me. There's a fine line between an interesting brawl and every move looking either awkward or weak. I don't think this was worth watching - but better than their lumberjack match.

Jungle Boy vs. Dax Harwood (1/27) - Fun match with some good, unique sequences. That's worth noting because a lot of unique sequences are really, really awful (see: most GCW matches). It's just not a Match of the Year contender. Might be a top 15/20 TV match that could be worth revisiting in a few months. I don't think I've bought into these guys the way others have. 

Kenny Omega and the Good Brothers vs. PAC, Fenix, and Jon Moxley (2/3) - This was fun, but it did less for me than the Hard to Kill main event. It's a spotfest that picks up in the second half. Good match, but not great. Fenix does one of the most idiotic moves I've ever seen - absurd set up to a cutter. If he'd just drop like 3 of his signature spots, he'd be significantly better to watch.

Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns (1/31) - I had the pleasure of watching the show with a group of friends, and we were all cracking up at how bad they botched the finish. So lackluster after an otherwise solid LMS match. The finish alone puts this in "wouldn't recommend" territory. Otherwise, it's acceptable and probably a little better than the average WWE last man standing match.

Santos Escobar vs. Curt Stallion (2/3) - A little surprised to see this get nominated, it didn't really do anything for me. Just a mediocre title match - exactly the structure you'd expect. Stallion does a pretty awful frog splash.

Ciampa and Thatcher vs. The Undisputed Era (2/3) - The classic problem of tag team matches with wrestlers I like (Thatcher, Roddy) is they do some cool sequences in a format that isn't condusive to that style of wrestling. So there were some brief moments I liked, but then they kill the flow in the same way that most tag team matches have a poor flow for the first 2/3rds. I can't consider it a MOTYC, but your mileage will vary. Still worth watching.


----------



## TD Stinger

No nominations but some good wrestling last night.

I thought Britt Baker and Thunder Rosa really deliver last night in their first encounter. It felt like Rosa went out of her way to make it look like a fight, like she really hated Britt. And Britt played her role as heel very well. Both women's offense looked great. The only thing I can say that looked clunky was the finish which looked a little too choregraphed. But, doesn't detract from the overall match which was pretty good.

The 6 Man Tag last night as well was your typical junk food kind of match. Great action from both sides in the moment but nothing particularly memorable about it.

As for NXT, both LHP vs. Legado Del Fantasma and the Undisputed Era vs. Thatch & Ciampa were highly entertaining matches.


----------



## Mtk92071

I checked out NJPW's New Beginning in Nagoya, my thoughts on the relevant matches. Will be checking out some DG and NOAH next. Hopefully there's some overlooked gems.

*No to:*
Great-O-Khan vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan - I just don't get the love for this one. A really old school/traditional match, but not in a good way. I was hoping this would be a total brawl, but it just didn't get there. Good booking for what they're going for, but I can't say it's a good match.
Will Ospreay vs. Satoshi Kojima - The biggest surprise of the year for me is that I've watched two Will Ospreay matches and thought both were good! This is a good match, definitely enjoyable. Has a solid pace. Still hate Ospreay's cutter but I can get past that. Ospreay has a move I would describe as a "murder elbow from hell" that I really, really loved. More of that. Would recommend.
Shingo vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - I wanted to love it. They had an exchange in a recent tag match that I really dug. I've been a fan of Shingo since DGUSA in 2009. But this was just a match for me. Very solid. But it didn't resonate with me. There was a nice stretch at the end, but I wasn't satisfied with the path there.


----------



## Yeah1993

*YES to Jungle Boy vs. Dax Harwood 1/27.* It takes more than a decent video package to make me feel like I've been following this feud despite not having done so at all, and barely knowing anything about most of these people. I had to google both of these guys and lo(w?) and behold when I find out Harwood is Scott Dawson! He's got a crap name now but it's not as bad as Cash Wheeler which, upon seeing it during the intro to this match at 11:50pm, actually made me burst out laughing. But no I was really happy to find out Daw Maxwood had some eyes on him nowadays because rotting away on WWE Main Event and getting injured every 3 months is not what someone as good as him should be doing. I didn't even really know he could stand out this much in a singles match, but it stands to reason when even your chinlock looks better than 99% of anything that 99% of anybody tries to do. He gets so much pressure on it it's hard to believe Jungle Boy wasn't actually having the discs in his spine displaced. The final moments of the match sort of felt like an exciting lucha title match main event, in that Jungle Boy was leaping around trying to find openings and Rax Dingleburger was either trying to close them, or create newer ones. Some of this did get a bit contrived with all the usual roll-up spots that weren't really executed especially better than usual, but for some reason were a much more dramatic than usual, maybe just due to timing or how manically the two guys were pulling them off. I was hoping Luchasaurus would swing both Blanchard and Cash Willy into each other by the cuffs and the fact he did not is BAD PSYCHOLOGY. *1/2



Spoiler



1. Finn Balor vs. Kyle O'Reilly (WWE NXT 1/6/21)
2. Dax Harwood vs. Jungle Boy (AEW Dynamite 1/27/21)


----------



## TD Stinger

Couple of solid matches from SD this week.

Bryan and Cesaro had a match that was probably half the length of their match a few weeks ago that also got a lot of praise, but was probably just as entertaining. I love Bryan countering the Very European Uppercut the way he did, showing he scouted that move since it lead it to his defeat last time. I loved Cesaro's huge Backbreaker that went right into the Sharpshooter. And the fact that Cesaro got cut on the head only added to the brutality of the match. Again, a relatively short match but a match they packed a lot of shit into.

And Big E vs. Apollo vs. Zayn was a good one as well. All men got a chance to shine and Zayn did very well as the heel in the middle of everything taking all of the big bumps, including getting YEETED into the timekeepers area. Only thing they could have done better is having a better finishing sequence than Apollo just walking into a Big Ending.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Riegel Twins/Barrett Brown/Brody King vs Bateman/Misterioso/Adrian Quest/Jordan Clearwater at NJPW Strong #26 - Road to the New Beginning USA 2021.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Mtk92071

*No to*
*BxB Hulk and KAI vs. Kota Minoura and Jason Lee (1/12)* - Can't say I'm familiar with any of these guys with the exception of Hulk. This match had a lot of good moments and spots, but it didn't come together with any satisfying flow. I bought into a couple near falls and I really dug what they were going for early on (targeting Jason Lee with the apron spot). It just never fit in a way that would make a match great. Good stuff, would recommend, but it's missing the things that make a collection of good spots into a great match. Solid *** though.

*Cesaro vs. Daniel Bryan (2/5) *- I dug this match a lot. It's so much fun. Might end up being a match I really love on a rewatch. It's just concise, flows, and has some really good spots (torture rack/backbreaker, unprotected stomps). This is what I think TV matches should generally strive for. It's just hard to say a sub 5 minute(?) match is a match of the year. Although, I hate when matches run long, so maybe I shouldn't hold that against this.

If anyone dug the Cesaro/Bryan match, I'd recommend checking out Riddle/Lashley from Raw this week (even shorter) but shows signs of a really fun 8-10 minute match down the line. There was also a Ricochet/Gulak match from Main Event 1/7 that was a great little TV match. The IC triple threat from SmackDown was ok, but the finish really soured it for me, it was telegraphed in a way that I found frustrating.


----------



## NastyYaffa

First nomination of the year!

*Daniel Bryan vs. Cesaro - WWE SmackDown 02/05 - *****

And with this, the first truly great match of 2021 has arrived. These two had an already awesome match a few weeks prior also on SmackDown, but this one was even better. Cesaro & Bryan get just a bit over 4-minutes, and goddang do they make the most out of every single second they're given; it's super intense & physical right from the get go with no feeling-out bullshit -- both guys are here to settle some business. It doesn't take long for Bryan to start working on Cesaro's arm, which is obviously superb in all of its focused viciousness, and Cesaro sells it beautifully. Bryan busted out a couple of really neat counters during his control period, namely the backslide one & especially him countering Cesaro's Uppercut-frenzy into an armbar, ultimately transitioning it into the LeBell Lock. Truly awesome stuff, and that continued when it came time for Cesaro to handle some business; the way the end started for D-Bry with Cesaro digging those knees deep into his back was magnificent, and the way Cesaro continued the attack w/ that big torture-rack-backbreaker-thing, followed by the SWING & then making it all pay off with that Sharpshooter finish? Absolutely fucking sick. Bless these two. What a wonderful match.


----------



## TD Stinger

Mtk92071 said:


> If anyone dug the Cesaro/Bryan match*, I'd recommend checking out Riddle/Lashley from Raw this week (even shorter) but shows signs of a really fun 8-10 minute match down the line.* There was also a Ricochet/Gulak match from Main Event 1/7 that was a great little TV match. The IC triple threat from SmackDown was ok, but the finish really soured it for me, it was telegraphed in a way that I found frustrating.


The Riddle vs. Lashley thing is frustrating because every time they face off, there's some screwy finish and it gets cut off before it can really going. Like, give these guys just 10-15 uninterrupted minutes with no bull shit and I know these guys could have a banger. Maybe they're holding off on that. But if that's the case I wish they would stop putting them in the ring so often.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Yuya Uemura/Gabriel Kidd/Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Master Wato/Tomoaki Honma vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to SHO/Kota Ibushi vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## TD Stinger

@NastyYaffa 

Our Evolve guys Lee and Riddle going from killing it on Evolve to wrestling each other on Raw. If this shitty update hadn't got ride of smilies I'd post the crying Jordan smiley.

Their match on Raw last night was a small sample of what they could do together, but a good one. They work so well together with Lee's power and Riddle's strikes and quickness. The post match angle with Lashley got me all kinds of excited for a Triple Threat between the 3 at Elimination Chamber. If they let it be, that could be awesome.


----------



## NastyYaffa

@TD Stinger also DIRTY TIM killing it & being represented wonderfully on NXT + Darby killing it on AEW. Never forget 2015 - mid-2018 EVOLVE (I would also post the roud: gif now )


----------



## NastyYaffa

edit: good ol' doublepost!


----------



## TD Stinger

Saw the 2 big matches from the NJPW New Beginning show today. Hiromu vs. SHO and G.O.D. vs. Tekkers both looked good on paper that didn't quite deliver.

G.O.D. vs. Tekkers had so many shenanigans and after 30 minutes it ended in a DQ. And I know this will lead to another match down the line, this was in a way more of an angle than a match. It's just weird to see NJPW do something like that though. And the Hiromu vs. SHO match, I mean this freaking thing went over 35 minutes and wasn't nearly entertaining enough to justify it, IMO.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuya Uemura/Gabriel Kidd/Yota Tsuji vs Suzuki-gun at The New Beginning in Hiroshima - Night 1.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs CHAOS at The New Beginning in Hiroshima - Night 1.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Guerrillas of Destiny vs Dangerous Tekkers for the IWGP Tag titles at The New Beginning in Hiroshima - Night 1.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs SHO for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title at The New Beginning in Hiroshima - Night 1.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## Mtk92071

TD Stinger said:


> Saw the 2 big matches from the NJPW New Beginning show today. Hiromu vs. SHO and G.O.D. vs. Tekkers both looked good on paper that didn't quite deliver.
> 
> G.O.D. vs. Tekkers had so many shenanigans and after 30 minutes it ended in a DQ. And I know this will lead to another match down the line, this was in a way more of an angle than a match. It's just weird to see NJPW do something like that though. And the Hiromu vs. SHO match, I mean this freaking thing went over 35 minutes and wasn't nearly entertaining enough to justify it, IMO.


Oh no. The thought of either of those make me very, very unhappy. Looks like I'll procrastinate looking through that show for as long as I reasonably can. Anything over 15-20 minutes makes me hesitant. A 30 minute tag title match or 35 minute Hiromu match are not things that get me excited.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to KENTA/Kenny Omega vs Lance Archer/Jon Moxley Anything Goes match on the Dynamite (2/10/21) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to The Way vs Shotzi Blackheart/Ember Moon on the NXT (2/10/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Timothy Thatcher/Tommaso Ciampa vs Grizzled Young Veterans on the NXT (2/10/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Some really good matches on NXT & AEW last night:

All of the tag matches on NXT I felt delivered. MSK vs. Legado Del Phantasma especially delivered. Just great, fast paced tag team action. Wes Lee (Desmond Xavier) in particular looks like a star. And the main event of Ciampa/Thatcher vs. GYV was a fun, hard hitting match as well.

Dynamite had the Darby vs. Janela match which was for more technical than I thought it would be. Overall a solid match. And then FCA main event, I'm really tempted to nominate but I'll hold back on this one. I thought Mox & Archer vs. Omega & Kenta was good, wild fun that took advantage of the stipulation, had some fun moments, and really made Archer look like a beast in the end.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuya Uemura/Gabriel Kidd/Yota Tsuji vs Suzuki-gun at The New Beginning in Hiroshima - Night 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to CHAOS vs Bullet Club for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles at The New Beginning in Hiroshima - Night 2.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to Kota Ibushi vs SANADA for the IWGP Heavyweight title and for the IWGP Intercontinental title at The New Beginning in Hiroshima - Night 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Flash Morgan Webster/Mark Andrews vs Primate/Eddie Dennis Street Fight on the NXT UK (2/11/21) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Archer & Moxley vs. KENTA & Kenny - **** - YES!*

This was just so much fun. This kind of matches are always at their best when they got that organic chaotic feel to 'em, and I think this bout offered exactly that pretty excellently. No downtime whatsoever, as the action was hot right from the get go & remained that till the very end. Everybody looked great, with Archer in particular shining & coming off as a monster threat all the way through.


----------



## TD Stinger

Forgot to bring up the Ibushi vs. Sanada match from the 2nd night of the New Beginning Show.

I will say that I was pleasantly surprised. I figured this thing was going like 40 minutes but it went about 28. And overall I thought it was a pretty good main event. Not nomination worthy for me, but I enjoyed the pace of the match. They started slow and throughout the match pickup the pace gradually. There weren't any moments where it got really high and then really low. And I thought both men looked impressive.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Team Filthy vs Ren Narita/TJP at NJPW Strong #27 - Road to the New Beginning USA 2021.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Bullet Club vs CHAOS Elimination match at NJPW Road to Castle Attack - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Dakota Kai/Raquel Gonzalez vs Ember Moon/Shotzi Blackheart at NXT TakeOver: Vengeance Day.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Johnny Gargano vs Kushida for the NXT North American title at NXT TakeOver: Vengeance Day.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to MSK vs Grizzled Young Veterans at NXT TakeOver: Vengeance Day.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Io Shirai vs Mercedes Martinez vs Toni Storm for the NXT Women's title at NXT TakeOver: Vengeance Day.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Finn Balor vs Pete Dunne for the NXT title at NXT TakeOver: Vengeance Day.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NXT Takeover Vengeance Day: KUSHIDA vs. Johnny Gargano*

Great back and forth match with both men. Great chemistry, counters, transitions, etc. Felt like it could have ended a couple of different times. Wanted Kushida to win but at least Johnny needed 2 big DDTS to beat him.

*NXT Takeover Vengeance Day: Pete Dunne vs. Finn Balor*

Loved the pace of this match. Very slow and methodical in the 1st half but still interesting with Finn working over Dunne's leg and Dunne working over Finn's arm and fingers. And then when the action ramped up, everything felt like it hurt. Also they kept the whole match in the ring which was nice. Loved this match. Might be my #2 of the year behind Okada vs. Ospreay for now.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES*

_Feb 14th_​*KUSHIDA*​*Johnny Gargano*​_NXTNA Title_​Vengeance Day​NXT​5*​


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs CHAOS at NJPW Road to Castle Attack - Day 2.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Yuji Nagata/Kota Ibushi at NJPW Road to Castle Attack - Day 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Mtk92071

I was pleasantly surprised by Takeover Vengeance. 

I'm undecided on Gargano vs. KUSHIDA. I'm going to qualify this by saying there's 4-5 WWE matches I've added to a "re-watch" list, but having seen all the noteworthy matches so far, this is my WWE MOTY. With that said, there were some moments that really irritated me (Gargano sitting in an armbar forever, probably should've cut out a few minutes in the middle). So I don't want to give this a "No" but I can't give it a "Yes" just yet. There was a lot to love in that match, probably put it in the Darby/Cage box of matches I'll give a "Yes" when I re-watch them.

And here's the No's:
MSK vs. Grizzled Young Vets - Some cool moments, kind of goes overkill with the nearfalls down the stretch, the finish felt anticlimactic after all of the near falls. Agreed with a comment a couple pages back that Desmond Xavier looked like a million bucks in his NXT run so far. Good tag match - especially given the WWE style. Recommend, not a MOTYC.

Io Shirai vs. Mercedes Martinez vs. Toni Storm - I really really liked this match for the pacing and structure alone. If it was cleaner and had a couple more satisfying big spots, this would be a MOTYC. I would recommend this one if you were thinking about skipping it. Not overly long, flows really well, and has some good spots. My second favorite match of the night.

Finn Balor vs. Pete Dunne - Historically, both of these guys have rubbed me the wrong way, where I feel like they're constantly shooting for classics and that ends up hurting their cause. A lot of "old school" spots to me aren't appealing to me because of the lack of urgency/little impact on the match. So I didn't dig a lot of the first half of it. There's still some good moments, but a lackluster first half, long run time, and the (in my opinion) awful mouthpiece bit keeps this from being great. Good match. Not great.

I checked out No Surrender on Saturday - with the exception of an interesting X-Division gauntlet match that was fairly good, there was not a lot to like. Turns out having Tommy Dreamer challenge for the world title doesn't produce a very good main event. Takeover was much, much better.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Mei Suruga vs Yuka Sakazaki at AEW Women's World Championship Eliminator Tournament: Japan Bracket - First Round.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to VENY vs Emi Sakura at AEW Women's World Championship Eliminator Tournament: Japan Bracket - First Round.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Maki Ito vs Ryo Mizunami at AEW Women's World Championship Eliminator Tournament: Japan Bracket - First Round.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kofi Kingston vs The Miz on the Raw (2/15/21) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to AJ Styles vs Kofi Kingston vs Drew McIntyre vs Jeff Hardy vs Randy Orton vs Sheamus Gauntlet match on the Raw (2/15/21) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Yota Tsuji/Satoshi Kojima/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Road to Castle Attack - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Yuji Nagata/Kota Ibushi at NJPW Road to Castle Attack - Day 3.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs CHAOS at NJPW Road to Castle Attack - Day 3.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## go stros

Yes, TJP(c) vs Josh Alexander Impact 2/16 X-Division title match 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Gabriel Kidd/Hiroyoshi Tenzan/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Road to Castle Attack - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SANADA vs Yuji Nagata at NJPW Road to Castle Attack - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Serena Deeb vs Riho on the Dynamite (2/17/21) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Young Bucks vs Proud and Powerful for the AEW World Tag titles on the Dynamite (2/17/21) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Eddie Kingston/Butcher & Blade vs Lance Archer/Rey Fenix/Jon Moxley on the Dynamite (2/17/21) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to The Way vs Ember Moon/Shotzi Blackheart on the NXT (2/17/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pete Dunne/Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch vs Finn Balor/Undisputed Era on the NXT (2/17/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Mtk92071

I just zipped through some of the interesting looking matches from this week. Dynamite was a little disappointing. I'd say no to Young Bucks/LAX and Riho/Deeb. They're both solid (some really nice moments in Riho/Deeb). There's so much hokey stuff in Bucks/LAX that keeps it from being anything above kind of good. Some very clunky parts too. I tried the main event, but I ended up just turning it off a few minutes in after a really bad spot and some really boring control angle moments - there's something about main event multi man tags that is borderline unwatchable to me, terrible control angles and only the last 5 minutes usually matters. Nothing seemed worth watching from NXT (see my comments on main event multi man tags). 

Now, with all that said, I'd implore everyone to check out *TJP vs. Josh Alexander* for the X-Division Title from Impact this week. Wow. So much to love here. There's a lot of urgency on both ends around Alexander going for the ankle lock. Some really cool spots, transitions, and counters. A little forgettable grappling, but that can be forgiven. There were only two moments that really bothered me (a lame rest hold and a flying stand followed by a lazy transition). I bought into a near fall down the stretch and dug the finish. Otherwise, this strongly straddles the line of good and great. Like Cage/Allen and KUSHIDA/Gargano, this needs a re-watch to make sure I'm not being too generous or harsh. But at this point, this may very well be the best American MOTY so far. 

Apparently there was a NOAH PPV recently? So there might be something good there given the Daisuke Harada/Hajime Ohara match in January was great. Also, Bloodsport happened last week? None of the matches on paper jumped out to me, but there's a higher ceiling for that match type compared to a lot of indy stuff. So I'm hopeful something really good is on the horizon. 

If anyone is curious, here's the matches that are borderline MOTYC for me, right now. Only a strong YES to my #1. Maybe I'm a little too hard on wrestling? But someone has to be that guy.

1. Will Ospreay vs. Kazuchika Okada ****
2. Daisuke Harada vs. Hajime Ohara ***3/4
3. TJP vs. Josh Alexander ***3/4
4. Brian Cage vs. Darby Allin ***1/2
5. Johnny Gargano vs. KUSHIDA ***1/2
6. Rey Fenix vs. Kenny Omega ***1/2
7. Shingo vs. Jeff Cobb ***1/2


----------



## TD Stinger

3 pretty good matches on Dynamite last night. Nothing I would nominate, but 3 good ones.

Bucks vs. Santana & Ortiz had the kind of match that you would expect them to have given the time they had. The lame finish dragged it down for me. I understand the story was that Santana & Ortiz got cocky and it cost them, but it just made them look really dumb. Riho vs. Deeb was just a really fun and well paced match. And the 6 man tag in the main event was the stuff we've gotten used to in the past few weeks with Fenix & Archer running wild.

AEW has had a good streak of having pretty good matches on TV every week. Hope that continues.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sha Samuels vs A-Kid British Rounds match on the NXT UK (2/18/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## MC

*NJPW New Beginning In Hiroshima Day Two - 11/02/2021
Yes To: Kota Ibushi vs. SANADA ****1/4*
V2 for Ibushi! SANADA was up for it, too. There wasn't much mat-work compared to his matches against Okada. Instead SANADA was more lively on his feet, pulling out neat tricks like the Falcon Arrow into a rope assisted neckbreaker and an TKO off the apron - which looked awkward with Ibushi’s feet hitting first but that doesn't mean it didn't look painful either. SANADA looked determined to score the win and looked great in defeat thanks to Ibushi’s great selling. Ibushi sold for the most part on the back foot but he built up to his comeback well, teasing his big moves more and more eventually he scored the win. The call backs to the G1 Finals match were great and added some extra layers to what they did. I can't believe they were able to get another insanely close nearfall with the O'Connor roll. And it was earned, too, with Ibushi blocking the initial attempt. SANADA had to fight and struggle to complete it and almost scored the win. Great match. Just great. Naito comes out after the match to challenge Ibushi for the IC title, which is strange because of the obvious reasons. But that’s something that needed to happen and it’ll likely lead to the splitting of the belts which would help the rest of the shows greatly.

*TJPW Positive Chain - 11/02/2021
No but recommend: Rika Tatsumi vs. Miu Watanabe ***3/4*
Awesome title defence from Tatsumi. So commanding on offence, picking apart Miu’s weaknesses and strengths by attacking her leg, which helped Tatsumi in the long run when Miu failed to execute her signature moves properly. Miu sold superbly well for someone of her age. Plus her youthful stubbornness made it super easy to root for her. 

*DDT Kawasaki Strong 2021 - 14/02/2021
No but recommend: Yuki Ueno vs. Yukio Sakaguchi ***3/4*
The student defeats the master with his own specialty - submissions. Sakaguchi put Ueno through the ringer with his offence. Relentless strikes and submission attempts with Ueno hanging on by a thread at several points in the match. Ueno said in a press conference that his win wasn't necessarily because he was more skilled than Sakaguchi and the match showed that. He was out skilled but Ueno showed great heart and conviction in everything he did. And that's how he scored the victory. This was a pretty great title defence for Ueno. Yukio Sakaguchi was so good at the ripe age of 47.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sami Zayn/Baron Corbin/Jey Uso vs Daniel Bryan/Cesaro/Kevin Owens on the Smackdown (2/19/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to DKC/Barrett Brown/Rey Horus vs Adrian Quest/Misterioso/Rocky Romero at NJPW Strong #28 - Road to the New Beginning USA 2021.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn vs Baron Corbin vs Jey Uso vs Cesaro vs Daniel Bryan Elimination Chamber match at Elimination Chamber.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Drew McIntyre vs AJ Styles vs Kofi Kingston vs Sheamus vs Jeff Hardy vs Randy Orton Elimination Chamber match for the WWE title at Elimination Chamber.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## TD Stinger

The Elimination Chamber show had some pretty good matches.

The highlight of the night was definitely the SD Chamber match. Great work from all involved. Bryan and Cesaro went the distance with great performances. KO was intense and that Moonsault off the pod was great. Zayn was hilarious throughout the match with his antics. Jey picked his spots and played his role well. And Corbin did well enough as the big heel in the match. The finishing stretch with Jey, Cesaro, and Bryan was really good.

As for the Bryan/Roman match, I loved the counter into the Yes Lock that at least made Bryan look like he had a chance. I need a true Bryan vs. Roman match in the future.

Riddle vs. JoMo vs. Lashley told a good story. Lashley looked as strong as possible in defeat and Riddle & Morrison were fun to watch as well.

The Raw Chamber was weird. With Randy getting eliminated early and AJ coming in how he did, the whole flow of the match was different from that of a normal Chamber match. Plus there were no real standout moments like there was in the SD Chamber.


----------



## Mtk92071

Agreed that the SD Chamber was more enjoyable than the Raw chamber. It flowed better and it had more noteworthy spots/segments. The Orton elimination was just odd (I didn't mind AJ trying to bend the rules to get ahead, but in practice it messed up the timing of things). Cesaro/Bryan carried their chamber. The Uso/Owens superkick spot was really great too. I'd recommend the SD Chamber, but they're both not MOTYCs in any respect.

I dug the triple threat match, but in a "enjoyable 9 minute midcard" match kind of way. It wasn't anything great, but it seemed to progress towards the inevitible Lashley/Riddle match in a pleasant and fun way. Recommend it.

Also, if anyone was curious, there wasn't really anything noteworthy on the 2/13 and 2/20 Bloodsport shows. Cobb/Dickinson, Moxley/Smith Jr. were both ok and I can imagine some people digging them, but a lot of Bloodsport is really bad shoot style. It might be solid if I wasn't a person that used to watch a lot of 90s RINGS or a current UFC fan (which you'd think would make me the target demo for this?), but comparing Bloodsport to the better fights/matches from those promotions, Bloodsport is really bad...


----------



## Yeah1993

Been watching but not talking. Kingston vs. Pac and Archer were both good. Murderhawk Monster is a lame nickname but Murderhawk on it's own would be cool imo. Archer's got a nice arsenal and busts out the more impressive stuff at good times I think. Kingston's always good no shit, but his Kobashi stuff is so tiresome to me. I rarely even want to see Kobashi do it so imagine. Omega/Fenix had a lot of exciting stuff but it's an example of something I find to be...too much. I've gotten the "you're very knowledgeable" about wrestling thing a decent few times over the years, and I think I'm actually dumber than most because I seriously cannot follow what is even going on in a match like this, and it was only like 15 minutes. Ox Marcher vs. KenKenta was, however, a very welcome bundle of joy. Like a baby, if a baby had four sweaty people throwing trash cans at each other, and laying each other out on steel kitchen carts, and hitting each other with potatoes. Literal potatoes. There were potatoes. Also, worst average hairdo in a match ever? Dunno how much I'm into super-up-himself Omega, but he steers into it big time and many people have done much worse at being a heel who can actually back up their words. And hell, I'd rather watch him wrestle the little girl again than see a bloated, Axl Rose-wannabe Jericho cream his pants to an audience of 19 people singing his 3/10 Fozzy song. I'm not entirely sure what an ayatollah is, but I am entirely sure Chris Jericho is not the-that of rock 'n' rolla.

Takahashi vs. Phantasmo is the only thing I've watched from NJPW so far, and that's mostly because I forgot El Phantasmo was not El Desperado, so imagine my surprise when I see some random white dude with a shit hand pose in the ring. There's your "knowledgeable," assholes. Match was whatever, or ok, or...I dunno. I'm planning to watch Cobb vs. Shingo, Takahashi vs. Ishimori and Ibushi vs. White but am not very motivated to. I'd have to really be talked into Kazoo Chicken O'Carter vs. Billiam Ostrich, tbh.

Gulak vs. Ricochet was really very fun and it's probably as good as anything I haven't added to my list (of two matches) other than Darby vs. Cage. I might even go back and watch/add Darby/Cage tbf. WALTER vs. A-Kid I'm with the consensus on, that it did a lot of things well but A-Kid got far too much. I didn't even think they did it necessarily unrealistically, it just felt like the first 4 minutes of that kind of match lasted the whole time, other than some kick outs and big WALTER chops. Both Bryan/Cesaros I liked and I did think the second was better if only because it stood out more as an explosive 4 minute sprint. Speaking of which, the short Riddle vs. Lashley was awesome and Lashley looked seriously realllly good. Absolutely fuck off for adding John Morrison to the mix for some reason (I care not to watch anything from Elimination Chamber as of yet). I kind of sort of want to watch the gauntlet match that had Bryan vs. Nakamura, but I kind of sort of don't want to watch the gauntlet match that had Bryan vs. Nakamura. The Thatcher/Ciampa pit fight was...some...thing....like a cage match only a crap idea. Like I don't know what the point was, or why they went from 'up there' to 'down there' during a commercial break. Shouldn't we have seen it...? 

John E. Motion vs. Kushida I did not care for at all and I could barely even get my eyes to rest on it without zoning out. I thought this heel cheer team Gargano would do something more interesting than his usual back and forth routine he was doing the last time I was paying attention but I guess not. This rebel heart, this rebel heart. Kushida looks like he should be the one having nope rope (typo but let's keep it) barbed wire death matches in that 90s death match get up. Why yes I am looking forward to AEW running that match by the way. I can't be the only one who notices Beth Phoenix on commentary loves to massively exaggerate the damage of every move right? I understand and even appreciate putting the moves over but she's yelling like "GARGANO WILL NEED AN MRI AFTER THIS SIMPLE ARMBAR SOME SERIOUS DAMAGE MUST HAVE BEEN DONE HIS NERVES MUST BE IMPLANTED IN HIS BONES I SAW THIS ON A HOLOCAUST DOCUMENTARY ONCE I THINK!" She's terrible, right?


*YES
Finn Balor vs. Pete Dunne (TakeOver I Tried to Think of Something Dumber to Write Than VENGEANCE DAY and Can't Beat WWE At Their Own Game of Bad Names)*
Bryan Danielson, Timothy Thatcher, WALTER, Cesaro, Drew Gulak and Pete Dunne here all on the WWE roster and it's fucking FINN B∀AäLOR giving me my real gritty mat-focused chess game fix. His focused stances, his intent facials impressions and the way he positions his body to gain leverage on everything just makes even the most meagre move something I want to pay great attention to. This was so captivating any time they were on the ground especially. So many twists and turns and grinds and knuckles in all the right places. Like this is weird but I really, really appreciated that the headlock Balor returned to a few times early wasn't immediately just countered into a leg scissor, with that predictably being countered into a kip up to create some illusionary speed. Balor kept that headlock on a few times and worked with it, Dunne got the leg scissor later, and Balor only kipped up the second time he was caught. it really made the holds feel like they existed for a reason beyond the usual smokescreen for "fast-paced action." The first attack on Balor's arm was a great, great moment. Balor just got stuck in the middle of the ring, and instead of a counter or even a rope break, he just does a shimmy shimmy ya and huddles in the corner rope like a wounded animal. I'm a fan of duelling limb work the way they did it here too - it didn't swallow every move, but instead made a quick chance that a hurried Balor could take whenever Dunne's leg was open. Unlike the O'Reilly match, it never felt like he had the constant upper hand too, and Dunne getting more on Balor's arm, than Balor got on Dunne's leg (and even finger!) helped pull that along. The escalation to finish run was also super well done; built to gradually and felt less like an agent's instruction than most big WWE matches. And shit If you told me before I watched this that there would be a convincing triangle choke counter to the KOOP D GRASS I wouldn't have believe you. It was raw and ooh baby I like it rawwww. I think one of my favourite things in wrestling is when someone I never cared about at all randomly becomes awesome to me, so if Finn Balor could be my 2021 best worker come December that'd be swell thank you. Also can he face Yuki Ishikawa?




Spoiler



1. Finn Balor vs. Kyle O'Reilly (WWE NXT 1/6/21)
2. Finn Balor vs. Pete Dunne (WWE NXT TakeOver 2/14/21)
3. Dax Harwood vs. Jungle Boy (AEW Dynamite 1/27/21)


----------



## NastyYaffa

Yeah93 needs to stop making me want to watch these 2-hour Finn Balor main events :cozy:

*SmackDown Chamber - **** - YES!*

This was fantastic. Bryan & Cesaro started it off wonderfully, and the match really never let up as it continued; Corbin got to have a really nice run before getting eliminated first, KO was a very solid ball of energy the entire time he was involved, Zayn was great, Uso did his thing - he definitely was the least exciting man with his output, but the big focus wasn't on him anyways, so it's all good & it's not like he was bad, annoying or anything like that -- he just didn't have those standout moments that the other men in this did. The easy MVP's for me were Bryan, Cesaro & Zayn. Those 3 were simply fantastic, which isn't a surprise at all. This thing definitely goes into the upper echelon of Chamber matches after this initial viewing; non-stop great action from start to finish.


----------



## TD Stinger

NastyYaffa said:


> Yeah93 needs to stop making me want to watch these 2-hour Finn Balor main events :cozy:


I'll have you know it was only 25 minutes good sir!

So at least they didn't "New Japan" this, lol.


----------



## Yeah1993

I was even surprised by checking the time after it was over and finding out it was 25, too. Figured about 5 less. Balor/O'Reilly was 17.5 minutes iirc.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro vs Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn vs Baron Corbin vs Jey Uso - [Smackdown Elimination Chamber] - WWE Elimination Chamber 2021 - ****1/4*

This was a smart piece of business all round. It's so rare for everyone to come out of a multi-man gimmick match looking good, but I feel they pulled it off really well here. Everyone got some good shine rather than just a fleeting moment, and served their purposes well. Man of the match was easily Cesaro of course - babyface Cesaro is FIRE.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yeah1993 said:


> I was even surprised by checking the time after it was over and finding out it was 25, too. Figured about 5 less. Balor/O'Reilly was 17.5 minutes iirc.


What I liked about Balor vs. Dune a lot is that they I thought they paced it well. They really didn't do a "move" until like 10 minutes in. Everything before then was just grappling and working over body parts that would play a part later in the match. And when it felt like it was time to end, it ended. It didn't overstay it's welcome trying to be an EPIC, which I appreciated.

Also, small touch, but I thought it was cool that they kept the entire match in the ring.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs CHAOS at NJPW Road to Castle Attack - Day 7.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SANADA vs Tomoaki Honma at NJPW Road to Castle Attack - Day 7.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs CHAOS at NJPW Road to Castle Attack - Day 7.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Emi Sakura vs Yuka Sakazaki at AEW Women's World Championship Eliminator Tournament: United States & Japan Brackets.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to John Morrison vs Riddle on the Raw (2/22/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

TD Stinger said:


> I'll have you know it was only 25 minutes good sir!
> 
> So at least they didn't "New Japan" this, lol.


Dangerously close though!!

I'll probably check that one out after all then. Had no plans on doing so, but after the praise here + the fact that I really liked Finn's matches vs. Kyle, why not.


----------



## TD Stinger

If anyone wants to watch a fun little MOVEZ match, Riddle vs. Morrison is a good shout. Pretty entertaining for a TV match.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Matt Sydal/Mike Sydal vs The Hybrid 2 vs SCU on the AEW Dark (2/23/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Lance Archer vs Rey Fenix on the Dynamite (2/24/21) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Karrion Kross vs Santos Escobar No DQ match on the NXT (2/24/21) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Tomoaki Honma/Yuji Nagata/Kota Ibushi at NJPW Road to Castle Attack - Day 8.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Bullet Club vs Suzuki-gun for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles at NJPW Road to Castle Attack - Day 8.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## Groovemachine

*Kenta vs Jon Moxley - NJPW Strong Feb 26th - *****

This was a good, solid, brawl-style match, and was a lot of fun to watch, especially with them both being pretty stiff with each other. Nice segment on the floor with all the plunder, and I loved KK's call of 'that padding is a mere suggestion of protection' when Mox took a suplex on the padded mats. I won't go so far as to say it was 'the Kenta of old' but he certainly looked better here than he has in quite some time.


----------



## TD Stinger

Plenty of good matches this week. Nothing to nominate necessarily, but these matches in particular stood out:

AEW: Fenix vs. Archer
NJPW: Mox vs. Kenta
NJPW: Ishii vs. White


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs TenKoji/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Castle Attack - Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Jay White vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW Castle Attack - Night 1.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to EVIL vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW Castle Attack - Night 1.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chris Dickinson vs Ren Narita at NJPW Strong #29 - The New Beginning USA 2021.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Jon Moxley vs KENTA for the IWGP United States Heavyweight title at NJPW Strong #29 - The New Beginning USA 2021.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

*KENTA vs. Moxley - **** - YES!*

This ruled. Had a completely different feel to it than any other New Japan match of recent years; the whole build, the blunt NJPW STRONG presentation -- it all fit the nature of this match & these two to a T. KENTA & Moxley had a real heated fight that felt like a constant scrap for the entire duration of it. The thuds of KENTA's kicks & forearms, Moxley's terrific selling, loved everything about this. The ending with KENTA telling Mox to fuck off before getting put down was simply perfect for this match as well. Really great stuff all the way through.


----------



## TD Stinger

The 2nd Castle Attack show for NJPW had more pretty good matches.

I thought Goto/Yoshi vs. G.O.D. was a pretty good tag match that went back and forth enough to make me think either team could win. Tana vs. O'Khan had a pretty good finish with Tana counter O'Khan's big move into a roll up.

The 3 Way with ELP, Bushi, and Despy was good too. Now, I think the match went down in quality after ELP hit the Cradle Piledriver on Despy on the stage. I know it was designed to take out Despy for a bit and get some heat on ELP, but the ELP vs. Bushi phase of the match wasn't that exciting. But it did lead to a satisfying finish of Despy putting away ELP.

GO DESPY!

The Ibushi vs. Naito main event was pretty good too. I liked the story of Naito going for a different approach this time of going after Ibushi's leg instead of his neck. I don't think the match ever got to the next gear to be truly great.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs TenKoji at NJPW Castle Attack - Night 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Guerrillas of Destiny vs CHAOS for the IWGP Tag titles at NJPW Castle Attack - Night 2.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Great O-Khan for the NEVER Openweight title at NJPW Castle Attack - Night 2.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to El Phantasmo vs El Desperado vs BUSHI for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title at NJPW Castle Attack - Night 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Kota Ibushi vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Intercontinental title at NJPW Castle Attack - Night 2.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Maki Ito/VENY/Emi Sakura vs Mei Suruga/Rin Kadokura/Hikaru Shida at AEW Special.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuka Sakazaki vs Ryo Mizunami at AEW Special.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## fabi1982

YES and at least ****1/2 stars for Ibushi vs. Naito. Very different route. Great selling up until the last 5mins, but still a great match.


----------



## Mtk92071

Just wanted to pop in, since I caught up on some wrestling and need to rain on people's parades.

NOs to the following:
KENTA vs. Jon Moxley - This wasn't bad, I enjoyed this in the same way I enjoyed the Ospreay/Kojima match from the end of January. An old school, hardcore scrap. I think they're fun and enjoyable, but these are rarely great matches in my book. They don't have a lot of tension and a lot of the spots look like garbage. It's kind of like that Finley/JBL WrestleMania match happened like 15 years ago. Fun match, but I wouldn't call it a MOTYC.

Hiromu Takahashi vs. SHO - This was overtly bad. It didn't have a good flow, a lot of the big spots didn't look good. The best comparison is Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels at Bad Blood because they went 30+ minutes and it felt like half of the match was them lying there between spots. NJPW main event style at it's worst.

SANADA vs. Kota Ibushi - Much better than the Hiromu/SHO match. A lot less filler. A lot less lying around. Imagine if (1) there was any tension that SANADA could win and (2) if they had 13 minutes to do what they did here instead of 20+. These guys could have a banger in a G1 Climax or NJ Cup setting but this was just ok with an entertaining finishing stretch (they probably have, I just haven't been watching NJPW the last six years).

Moxley/Archer vs. Kenta/Omega - See Kenta/Moxley. Fun brawl, some silly spots. A good way to kill 20 minutes and what a TV match should strive to be, since this is what a lot of people dig. But not a lot more than that.

Archer vs. Fenix - This was pretty disappointing to me, since I'm kind of a mark for good big man vs. little man matches. With that said, I thought a lot of this felt off and I still hate Fenix's cutters. Milage may vary, but I thought this was ok at best.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Drew McIntyre vs Sheamus on the Raw (3/1/21) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Gonna give a slight Yes to:

WWE Raw 3/2: Sheamus vs. Drew McIntyre

The main negative about this match, it should have been on PPV. Because then we wouldn't have had multiple interruptions throughout this match. But, that aside, I loved this match. These 2 just beat the hell out of each other and threw each other around for damn near 25-30 minutes. This ruled.


----------



## Araragi

Yes to: Mayu Iwatani vs. Yoshiko [Stardom 10th Anniversary ~ All Star Dream Cinderella 3.3]
No, recommended: Arisa Nakajima & Nanae Takahashi vs. Saya Iida & Momo Watanabe [SEAdLINNNG 2.10]
No, recommended: Tsukasa Fujimoto vs. Rina Yamashita [Ice Ribbon ~ RE:BORN 2.20]


----------



## TD Stinger

Mtk92071 said:


> Archer vs. Fenix - This was pretty disappointing to me, since I'm kind of a mark for good big man vs. little man matches. With that said, I thought a lot of this felt off and I still hate Fenix's cutters. Milage may vary, but I thought this was ok at best.


I thought this match was fun. Though I'm probably more on your side in overall opinion. Like, I didn't really get the hype for this match. It was fine. The moment that I'll remember is Fenix doing that top rope Spanish Fly to someone as big as Archer. But other than, it was overall just fine, solid, decent. I don't get the praise of "great" or "excellent".


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tully Blanchard/FTR vs Jurassic Express on the Dynamite (3/3/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Danny Burch/Oney Lorcan vs Tommaso Ciampa/Timothy Thatcher on the NXT (3/3/21) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Finn Balor vs Roderick Strong on the NXT (3/3/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

Ouzen said:


> Yes to: Mayu Iwatani vs. Yoshiko [Stardom 10th Anniversary ~ All Star Dream Cinderella 3.3]


Oh damn, haven't watched a Yoshiko match in FOREVER, but her vs. Mayu sounds REAL compelling on paper. Probably gotta peep that one for real, soon.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Gabriel Kidd/Master Wato/Tomoaki Honma/Hirooki Goto at NJPW 49th Anniversary Show.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jeff Cobb vs Satoshi Kojima at NJPW 49th Anniversary Show.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Great O-Khan vs Tetsuya Naito at NJPW 49th Anniversary Show.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Kota Ibushi vs El Desperado for the IWGP Heavyweight title and for the IWGP Intercontinental title at NJPW 49th Anniversary Show.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kay Lee Ray vs Meiko Satomura on the NXT UK (3/4/21) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Plenty of good and fun matches in the last day between NXT, AEW, and NJPW with Balor vs. Roddy, The Shaq match, and Ibushi vs. Despy.

But, the best was Kay Lee Ray vs. Meiko Satomura from NXT UK. I loved this match. Just great back and forth action.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Yuya Uemura/Gabriel Kidd/Tomoaki Honma at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Master Wato/TenKoji at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Taichi vs Hirooki Goto at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Daniel Bryan vs Jey Uso Steel Cage match on the Smackdown (3/5/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Had 2 really good matches from the New Japan Cup today.

Juice vs. Kenta was really freaking good. Better than I expected. Feels like it's been forever since I've gotten to see Juice in this kind of environment. And while I haven't loved Kenta's entire run in NJPW, he really brought it here. Match felt like a good brawl with all of the fighting on the outside and the action in the ring was pretty good too.

Okada vs. Shingo was damn good too. It wasn't amazing or the best they could do, but the action was really good, especially in the last 5 minutes. And the shock win of Shingo winning too!


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Minoru Suzuki vs Tomoaki Honma at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to KENTA vs Juice Robinson at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 2.

i gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kevin Knight/Clark Connors vs Alex Coughlin/Karl Fredericks at NJPW Strong #30 - Road to Strong Style Evolved 2021.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to DKC vs Tom Lawlor at NJPW Strong #30 - Road to Strong Style Evolved 2021.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Lio Rush vs Rocky Romero at NJPW Strong #30 - Road to Strong Style Evolved 2021.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Ryusuke Taguchi/Toa Henare/Juice Robinson/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs CHAOS at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Gabriel Kidd vs Zack Sabre Jr. at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Will Ospreay vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Britt Baker/Maki Ito vs Thunder Rosa/Riho at AEW Revolution.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Young Bucks vs Inner Circle for the AEW World Tag titles at AEW Revolution.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Tag Team Casino Battle Royale at AEW Revolution.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Hikaru Shida vs Ryo Mizunami for the AEW Women's World title at AEW Revolution.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Matt Hardy vs Adam Page at AEW Revolution.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Max Caster vs Lance Archer vs Scorpio Sky vs Penta El Zero Mideo vs Cody Rhodes vs Ethan Page Ladder match at AEW Revolution.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Team Taz vs Darby Allin/Sting Street Fight at AEW Revolution.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Kenny Omega vs Jon Moxley Exploding Barbed Wire Death match for the AEW World title at AEW Revolution.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

I would say the only 2 things worthy talking about Revolution in terms of "MOTY" are the cinematic with Sting & Darby vs. Team Taz and Omega vs. Mox.

I thought Sting & Darby vs. Cage & Starks. I thought it was shot very well with the colors and music. Darby was a bump machine going through the glass, a door, and everything else. Cage was a beast carrying and throwing Darby everywhere. And you can tell how much they trust Ricky to do most of the work with Sting. Spot of the night was Darby jumping out of the window for that big Elbow Drop was insane.

Now, for a nomination. Yes to:

*AEW Revolution: Jon Moxley vs. Kenny Omega*

I thought this match was great, only hampered by a bad ending. And no, not THAT ending. I loved how these guys were so tentative to start off and telling a story just about who will be the 1st guy to go into the barbwire. Once Mox goes into it first, Kenny's offense was really good, especially that Knee Slam through the trash can. That was cool. And then it was time for Omega to go into the barbwire, I loved Moxley's big dropkick into Omega that sent him in there again. The Exploder into the barbwire board was cool too. And then the Death Rider off the apron into the board on the outside, that was brutal too. Where this match took a down turn for me is when the Good Brothers interfered.

The best spot of this whole thing was Mox using the explosives to knock Omega out of the pin after the OWA. Loved that. Mox didn't kick out, he was just able to use the explosives to scare Omega out of the pin. I know it was done to protect Mox but I really loved this match as it was 2 guys trying to prove if they can "out violent" each other. But then we just had interference and it felt like a normal face vs. heel match. Didn't care for that. But, at least it ended strong with the OWA through the chair.

So yeah great match. Again, am not accounting for the little puff of an explosion afterwards.


----------



## Alright_Mate

YES! to Giulia vs Tam Nakano - Stardom 3/3/21

A match well worth mentioning and watching. Women’s wrestling isn’t for everyone, hair vs hair matches isn’t for everyone, but since watching Stardom, this is the first match from their promotion that I just have to give 5 stars to.

This was a storytelling masterpiece. Giulia was excellent in a heel role, Tam was excellent in the underdog role. The storytelling, the back and forth exchanges, the psychology, the reversals, I always like to nitpick matches, but I couldn’t find one fault in this one.

The best Women’s match I’ve seen, since the Bayley vs Sasha classics of 2015.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Kenny Omega vs Jon Moxley [Exploding Barbed Wire Death Match] - AEW Revolution 2020 - ****1/2*

Post-match damp squib notwithstanding, the match itself absolutely delivered. The teases were PERFECT - rather than bullshit teases that go nowhere, they went through with each of them, creating a fantastic ebb and flow of pacing. It was violent, it was bloody, and it consistently looked spectacular. Wasn't wild about the Good Brothers interference, or the overplaying of the fact that the OWA wasn't actually kicked out of (I get the need to protect the move, but I wish commentary didn't make quite such a big thing of it), but this was otherwise fantastic. Another great chapter in the Moxley/Omega saga which never seems to misfire (unlike that final pyro, WHEEEEY!).


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sheamus vs Drew McIntyre No DQ match on the Raw (3/8/21) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Moxley vs. Kenny - ***3/4*

Man, the big post-match explosion being a complete (to say the least) dud is such a damn shame. That face turn angle w/ Eddie Kingston would've been absolute magic had they not butchered it. And while it happened after the match was over, it still does suck a lot of juices out of the thing when looking at it as an overall package. I also wasn't a fan of the Gallows & Anderson run-in finishing stretch at all -- usually I don't get bothered by stuff like that in wrestling, but here I was enjoying the action between Moxley & Omega so much, I felt like things went downhill big time for the last some-minutes when the Good Brothers got involved. Nice finish with the One Winged Angel on the chair, but yeah, I thought that the energy & the pure raw feeling of a WAR the bout had died down pretty effectively. Without those two major negative factors, this really could've been one of the best things AEW has done thus far, because everything that Mox & Kenny did up until that run-in, it was legitimately some really goddamn great stuff, truly making the gimmick justice. It was easily the best match of the night, but aye, as implied, I can't help but to feel that it should've been more & really one of the best pieces of pro-wrestling for the entire year, but by the end of things, it just wasn't.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES* to both... 

_Mar 7th_​*Young Bucks*​*Y2J/MJF*​_Tag Titles_​Revolution​AEW​5*​_Mar 7th_​*Sting/Darby Allin*​*Cage/Starks*​_Cinematch_​Revolution​AEW​5*​

Sting's greatest ever performance.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Gabriel Kidd/Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs CHAOS at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yota Tsuji vs Yuji Nagata at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to SANADA vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima/Yuji Nagata at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yujiro Takahashi vs YOSHI-HASHI at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Toa Henare vs Jay White at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rey Fenix vs Matt Jackson on the Dynamite (3/10/21) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Io Shirai vs Toni Storm for the NXT Women's title on the NXT (3/10/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dakota Kai/Raquel Gonzalez vs Ember Moon/Shotzi Blackheart for the NXT Women's Tag titles on the NXT (3/10/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Finn Balor vs Adam Cole for the NXT title on the NXT (3/10/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to CHAOS vs Yota Tsuji/David Finlay at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Yuya Uemura/Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs CHAOS/Yuji Nagata at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Toa Henare/Juice Robinson/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Great O-Khan vs Toru Yano at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jeff Cobb vs EVIL at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Haven't watched Dynamite last night, except for Youtube Clips, but NXT had some great matches last night.

Balor vs. Cole, The Women's Tag Title match, and Io vs. Toni I thought all delivered in being fun matches.


----------



## thorwold

I think the Tyler Bate-Dave Mastiff match on NXT UK this week was pretty good. I’ve not been huge on these Heritage Cup matches but this was a standout. Bate worked the size dynamic like the star he is, and his selling for the entire round after Mastiff’s fall was fantastic. It’s so, so sad he’s wasting away down there.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS vs Gabriel Kidd/Yota Tsuji/David Finlay at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to KENTA vs Minoru Suzuki at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs Hirooki Goto at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW New Japan Cup 2nd Round: Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Will Ospreay*

Match of the tournament so far in my opinion. I really like how far Ospreay has come as a heel. He dominated most of the 1st half of the match, countering most of ZSJ's submission attempts. But then in the 2nd half, because ZSJ is so good, there were a few times where I thought he had Ospreay beat. Finishing sequence was great as well.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS vs Yuya Uemura/Yota Tsuji/David Finlay at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 8.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 8.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to SANADA vs Yuji Nagata at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 8.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Will Ospreay vs Zack Sabre Jr. at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 8.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## thorwold

I really don't like Will Ospreay, but now probably my two favourite matches of the year featured him  I thought the Sabre match was awesome. These dudes just work so, so well together every time. The finish was a bit random, but I was all about all of the striking and shit talking, and the Zacktastic grappling. Ospreay's busted nose at the end just added to the spectacle of it all. Oh, and his selling of the shoulder too! Just brilliant basics.


----------



## TD Stinger

Won't nominate Moose vs. Swann as it was really built around 2 spots. But they were 2 pretty impressive spots with Swan's Cutter counter and Moose's Fall Away Moonsault Slam off the top. Moose continues to look like a beast. I hope he gets his moment on top eventually.


----------



## TD Stinger

Absolute YES to:

*AEW Dynamite St. Patrick's Day Slam: Britt Baker vs. Thunder Rosa*

Awesome hardcore match. Everything you could ask for in this kind of match in terms of plunder and spots. And the blood elevated the match to look even more violent and will hopefully make this a legendary moment for Britt in particular with her crimson mask.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa - AEW Dynamite: St Patrick's Day Slam - ****1/4*

First women's main event in AEW, and boy did this deliver. Bloody and brutal throughout, with fantastic spots peppered all the way through without it feeling like a spotfest. Loved them rolling through the thumbtacks. They are gonna be sore this morning!

Also quick ratings for:

*Will Ospreay vs Zack Sabre Jr - NJPW New Japan Cup Night 8 - ****1/4

Kenta vs Shingo Takagi - NJPW New Japan Cup Night 10 - *****


----------



## Groovemachine

*Shingo Takagi vs Will Ospreay - NJPW New Japan Cup Finals - ****3/4*

It goes without saying at this point, but Shingo is seriously right up there as one of the best in the world right now. This was phenomenally well put together, with a lot of focus on their existing injuries accrued through the tournament. Some of the spots to Shingo's back were cringe-inducing, like the back body drop on the guard rail. They had me hooked for the full 30mins, and I also really enjoyed seeing Shingo play more of a traditional babyface role. Fantastic stuff from these two, as expected.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW New Japan Cup Finals: Shingo Takagi vs. Will Ospreay*

As the post above me says, this match had me engaged for the full 30 minutes. The 1/3 of the match they really took their time. I liked both men trying to exploit the other's injuries with Ospreay attacking the back of Shingo (including that Suplex on the Guardrail) and Shingo working over Ospreay's shoulder and previously broken nose.

Match picks up slightly in the next 1/3 of the match with Shingo hitting some good offense and Ospreay responding. And the last 1/3 of this match was a complete sprint. Ospreay hit 2 Oscutters, 1 on the outside, and then one of the sickest table bumps I've seen in a long time with that 450. Shingo not to be outdone hits an amazing Made in Japan and even a Reverse Rana before Ospreay took him out for good with the Storm Breaker.

One of those matches that built and built and ended exactly when it needed to with compelling action the whole way through.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, I saved all of these mentions during my absence:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 9.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to YOSHI-HASHI vs David Finlay at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 9.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Jay White vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 9.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Hurt Business vs New Day for the Raw Tag titles on the Raw (3/15/21) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bobby Lashley vs Sheamus on the Raw (3/15/21) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuya Uemura/Gabriel Kidd/Yota Tsuji vs Yuji Nagata/TenKoji at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 10.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to KENTA vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 10.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa Unsanctioned Lights Out match at Dynamite - St. Patrick's Day Slam.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Yota Tsuji/Yuji Nagata at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 11.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Jay White vs David Finlay at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 11.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Will Ospreay vs SANADA at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 11.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Jordan Devlin vs Trent Seven for the NXT Cruiserweight title on the NXT UK (3/18/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Will Ospreay vs David Finlay at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to EVIL vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bateman vs Brody King at NJPW Strong #32.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuya Uemura/Gabriel Kidd/Yota Tsuji vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 13.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 13.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Will Ospreay vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 - Day 13.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Drew McIntyre vs Sheamus No Holds Barred match at Fast Lane.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan for the Universal title at Fast Lane.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*WWE Fastlane: Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns*

Even with shenanigans and over booking, I love how this match turned out. Bryan's at his best when he can be a little cocky as he was in the beginning of this match. Constantly picking Reign's leg or just jabbing him in the stomach. And with Reign's no nonsense attitude, he was the perfect guy to play off of for Bryan. Eventually Reigns shuts Bryan down with some good power moves until Bryan made his babyface comeback. Not many things better in wrestling besides Bryan's face comeback.

The last 5-10 minutes of Bryan finding ways to lock Roman into the Yes Lock were great. Yes, the match did get over booked by the end, but this felt like a case of overbooking done right.


Drew vs. Sheamus from this same show was a fun brawl as well.


----------



## oglop44

Yes to Daniel Bryan Vs Roman Reigns! Been waiting a while to see a contender for my last pick (Omega Vs Fenix) and I didn't expect this to be it.

As TD says, somehow this match manages to plow all the way through the WWE over booking and still comes out great. It's so refreshing to see WWE doing some relatively long term booking. It's almost unthinkable that THIS Roman Reigns would tap out and yet he did. Fantastically dramatic moment.

Special shout out to DBs yes kicks and Romans selling for them. _chefs kiss_

If edge can keep up then wrestlemania has the potential to be really special!

****1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa

Bryan & Reigns is the kind of a match that "deserves" a more detailed review, but I'll leave that for another day. All I can say now is that the whole thing had me geeking out. Made me feel like I am 17 again & properly excited about pro-wrasslin. It's what that damn D-Bryan does at least once every year. The actual damn best ever. Big shoutout to Reigns too, who put in one HELLUVA performance. Fantastic selling especially. Bless up lads, bless up. Beautiful piece of business. I am actually hyped as fuck for Mania with all the implications they are putting out about the main event.

Will be re-watching that tomorrow at least once. Maybe twice or thrice. When pro-wrestling is good, it's the fucking best.

(that's a YES vote btw)


----------



## Araragi

Yes to: Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Will Ospreay [NJPW ~ New Japan Cup 3.14]
No, recommended: Shingo Takagi vs. Kazuchika Okada [NJPW ~ New Japan Cup 3.6]
No, recommended: ASUKA vs. Rina Yamashita [SEAdLINNNG ~ Grow Together! 3.17]

The two matches that stuck with me the most from NJ Cup and the Beyond the Sea singles championship match. Yoshiko had to drop the belt recently due to injury so we ended up getting this match up for the vacant belt. It's nothing spectacular but is still a good sub 15 minutes of action.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended...


_Mar 17th_​*Britt Baker*​*Thunder Rosa*​_Unsanctioned_​Dynamite #77​AEW​4.9*​


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kenny Omega vs Matt Sydal on the Dynamite (3/24/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Laredo Kid/Lucha Bros vs Young Bucks/Brandon Cutler on the Dynamite (3/24/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Darby Allin vs John Silver for the TNT title on the Dynamite (3/24/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sam Gradwell vs Ilja Dragunov No DQ match on the NXT UK (3/25/21) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## oglop44

Another slightly unexpected contender from me

Volador Jr vs Bandido
CMLL Copa Jr
****1/2
Apart from one move that went a bit wayward near the end and a slightly weak looking finish, this was so close to being a 5*. These 2 guys went hell for leather, easily the fastest paced match I've seen from the covid era of cmll. Lots of high spots, brutal chops, an out of this world superkick and a Spanish fly off the ropes (not the turnbuckle!) provided a lot of action. The highlight for me though has to be the end of the first round, an incredible sequence that I've certainly never seen before. Highly recommend watching this one but good look finding a legal method!


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Clark Connors vs TJP at NJPW STRONG #33 - Road To Strong Style Evolved 2021.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chris Dickinson vs Blake Christian at NJPW STRONG #33 - Road To Strong Style Evolved 2021.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Team Filthy vs Karl Fredericks/David Finlay at NJPW STRONG #33 - Road To Strong Style Evolved 2021.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Caught the 19th Anniversary Show for ROH. I don't have necessarily have anything to nominate but it had some pretty good matches.

I really like the Pure Title matches ROH has brought back and really loved he pacing of Gresham vs. Draper. Bandido vs. Flamita vs. Horus was a good flippy shit match, though a bit too choreographed. And Lethal vs. Rush was a good main event style match.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuya Uemura/Gabriel Kidd/Yota Tsuji/Master Wato vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road to Sakura Genesis 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryusuke Taguchi/Tiger Mask/SHO vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Road to Sakura Genesis 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs CHAOS at NJPW Road to Sakura Genesis 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs TenKoji/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Road to Sakura Genesis 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs Tomoaki Honma/Yuji Nagata/Kota Ibushi at NJPW Road to Sakura Genesis 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuya Uemura/Gabriel Kidd/Yota Tsuji/Tiger Mask vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road to Sakura Genesis 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi/SHO vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Road to Sakura Genesis 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs CHAOS at NJPW Road to Sakura Genesis 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Tomoaki Honma/Yuji Nagata/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Road to Sakura Genesis 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs TenKoji/Kota Ibushi at NJPW Road to Sakura Genesis 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Christian Cage vs Frankie Kazarian on the Dynamite (3/31/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Laredo Kid/Lucha Bros vs Kenny Omega/Good Brothers on the Dynamite (3/31/21) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Miro/Kip Sabian vs Orange Cassidy/Chuck Taylor Arcade Anarchy match on the Dynamite (3/31/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Just realized we're already a 3rd of the way through the year, so here's my Top 10 matches of 2021 so far:

1. NJPW Wrestle Kingdom Night 1: Will Ospreay vs. Kazuchika Okada
2. AEW St. Patrick’s Day Slam: Britt Baker vs. Thunder Rosa
3. WWE Fastlane: Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns
4. NXT Takeover Vengeance Day: Pete Dunne vs. Finn Balor
5. NJPW New Japan Cup Finals: Shingo Takagi vs. Will Ospreay
6. NXT Takeover Vengeance Day: Kushida vs. Johnny Gargano
7. NJPW New Beginning in Nagoya: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shingo Takagi
8. NJPW Wrestle Kingdom Night 2: Jeff Cobb vs. Shingo Takagi
9. NXT New Year’s Evil 1/6: Rhea Ripley vs. Raquel Gonzalez
10. AEW Revolution: Jon Moxley vs. Kenny Omega


----------



## DammitChrist

Hey, that's a good call.

I might do the same regarding the Top 10 MOTY list whenever I finally have the free time


----------



## NastyYaffa

Time goes by so fast, damn!

Been a good year for wrestling, even if there hasn't been all that many matches/stuff that has got like my _genuine_ interest, but the stuff that has interested me has largely delivered, so I think my top-10 looks pretty noice.

1) Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns - WWE Fastlane
2) Cesaro vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Jey Uso vs. Kevin Owens vs. King Corbin vs. Sami Zayn - WWE Elimination Chamber
3) Jon Moxley vs. KENTA - NJPW Strong
4) Cesaro vs. Daniel Bryan II - WWE SmackDown
5) Jon Moxley & Lance Archer vs. Kenny Omega & KENTA - AEW Dynamite
6) Jon Moxley vs. Kenny Omega - AEW Revolution
7) Cesaro vs. Daniel Bryan - WWE SmackDown
8) Britt Baker vs. Thunder Rosa - AEW Dynamite
9) AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan - WWE SmackDown
10) Great-O-Khan vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan - NJPW The New Beginning in Nagoya

Still need to watch a couple of those hyped Stardom matches (especially Mayu vs Yoshiko) + Christian's return vs. Kazarian.


----------



## theclaymorekick

My top 10:

1. NJPW Wrestle Kingdom Night 1: Will Ospreay vs. Kazuchika Okada
2. WWE Fastlane: Daniel Bryan contra Roman Reigns
4. Día de venganza de adquisición de NXT: Pete Dunne contra Finn Balor
5. Finales de la New Japan Cup de NJPW: Shingo Takagi contra Will Ospreay
6. Día de venganza de adquisición de NXT: Kushida vs. Johnny Gargano
7. NJPW New Japan Cup Night 8: Will Ospreay vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
8. NJPW Wrestle Kingdom Night 2: Jeff Cobb vs. Shingo Takagi
9. NXT New Year's Evil 1/6: Rhea Ripley vs. Raquel Gonzalez
10. AEW St. Patrick's Day Slam: Britt Baker contra Thunder Rosa


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Team Filthy vs Riegel Twins/Brody King at NJPW Strong #34 - Road to New Japan Cup USA 2021.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs CHAOS at NJPW Sakura Genesis 2021.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Satoshi Kojima/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Sakura Genesis 2021.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Roppongi 3K for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles at NJPW Sakura Genesis 2021.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Kota Ibushi vs Will Ospreay for the IWGP World Heavyweight title at NJPW Sakura Genesis 2021.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Drew McIntyre vs Baron Corbin on the Raw (4/5/21) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended...



_Mar 31th_​*Christian Cage*​*Frankie Kazarian*​​Dynamite #79​AEW​4.9*​


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kenny Omega/Good Brothers vs Young Bucks/Jon Moxley on the Dynamite (4/7/21) episode.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pete Dunne vs Kushida at NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver - Night 1.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Leon Ruff vs Isaiah Scott vs Bronson Reed vs Cameron Grimes vs Dexter Lumis vs LA Knight Gauntlet Eliminator match at NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver - Night 1.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to WALTER vs Tommaso Ciampa for the NXT United Kingdom title at NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver - Night 1.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to MSK vs Legado del Phantasma vs Grizzled Young Veterans for the NXT Tag titles at NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver - Night 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Io Shirai vs Raquel Gonzalez for the NXT Women's title at NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver - Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## fabi1982

Takeover Day 1

WALTER/Ciampa 5* for me, what a match!! - YES
Io/Gonzales **** - YES
3way tag match **** - YES
Dunne/KUSHIDA**** - YES


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tyler Bate vs Noam Dar British Rounds match at NXT UK - Prelude.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to WALTER vs Rampage Brown for the NXT United Kingdom title at NXT UK - Prelude.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Santos Escobar vs Jordan Devlin Ladder match for the NXT Cruiserweight title at NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver - Night 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Johnny Gargano vs Bronson Reed for the NXT North American title at NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver - Night 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Finn Balor vs Karrion Kross for the NXT title at NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver - Night 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Cole Unsanctioned match at NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver - Night 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## thorwold

I thought Gargano-Reed, Balor-Kross, and Kushida-Dunne (if only it'd been a little longer) were all really good, but Walter-Ciampa is almost surely going to be WWE's match of the year. Not my fave Walter match, but just displays more of the breadth of magic of which he's capable. The one flaw in it is that Ciampa has to pop up from the suplex to take the chop (finisher kickouts were probably completely unnecessary too, but not overdone), but they got maximum fucking mileage out of his trouble using his right hand the whole match without ever getting stupid with it or lapsing in logic.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to the following:

*NXT Takeover Stand & Deliver Night 1: Kushida vs. Pete Dunne*

Just a fun sprint. Non stop action for about 10 minutes.

*NXT Takeover Stand & Deliver Night 1: Tomasso Ciampa vs. Walter*

Great match. Told a good story of Ciampa being a fighting babyface and a smart one too trying to take out Walter's dominant hand and yet another example of just how good Walter is.

*NXT Takeover Stand & Deliver Night 2: Bronson Reed vs. Johnny Gargano*

Great example of Johnny working well as a heel to make Reed look strong but also chopping him down along the way focusing on his ribs. Reed looked great in defeat.

*NXT Takeover Stand & Deliver Night 2: Karrion Kross vs. Finn Balor:*

Told a great story of Balor trying to get in Kross's head and pin point certain areas on Kross's body but Kross being too strong to be kept down.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Kushida vs Pete Dunne - NXT Takeover Stand & Deliver Night 1 - ****

WALTER vs Rampage Brown - NXT UK Prelude - *****

Walter/Ciampa was awesome too but I got distracted so will save a rating for a rewatch...probably once the weekend is over!


----------



## Yeah1993

YES to these

*Drew McIntyre vs. Sheamus (WWE Raw 3/1/21)*
WELL. How's this for a big BEEF casserole then!? I was reading about the NXT Stand and Deliver shows yesterday, and I saw the words "cute" and "cutesy" pop up a few times. I don't use that enough when insulting the kind of wrestling I am sick of the most. You know like, the worst of Johnny Gargano kind of crap. Anyway, this was the complete opposite of that. They pretty much just assault each other and build the match in more dramatic ways from there. It's almost all fists and stomps and knee drops, and for real, when you do as good a job as these two did at making your pre-determined contest appear an actual contest - that's all that's needed for me. Ok the glazed eye selling and that demented announce table suplex helps as well. Most wrestlers would KILL to create this level of atmosphere, of being actually drenched in sweat, and covered in red patches, at the tail end of a match that can end any moment, and with any move. It really got to the point where it looked like any form of physical contact could just knock the wind out of whoever was taking it. Fuck I really wish this had a live audience. Felt like mentioning Sheamus' head winding up behind the rope when McIntyre was pushing him in the headlock is one of the most randomly "what the fuck?" things I've ever seen. I feel like this is what people who love modern All Japan main events are seeing when they watch them. 

*Finn Balor vs. Roderick Strong (WWE NXT 3/3/21)*
Nope fuck it I'm doing it. I wasn't going to add this but I'm still left stunned at how Balor is all of a sudden really, really good at pretty much literally everything he's doing. His chain grappling continues to be my favourite thing in the wrestling world. It's like he doesn't give two shits if his opponent can keep up or not and just goes for it. Or, rather, he knows they can keep up, and forces them to push themselves to where it actually looks like it, instead of leaning too much into anything. Strong hitting the backbreaker to end Balor's early dominance was great and I can't help but think I wouldn't have hesitated to add this if the commercial break didn't cut out whatever happened soon after. Really liked that Strong constantly losing the mat game made him hit the clubs and forearms and whatnot. Another smooth if random transition to a finish stretch for a Balor main event too. Balor getting the double stomp reversal on the firemen's carry was stupidly well done. Like it even feels like he's more athletic than he used to be, in addition to more...good at everything...he used to be. Dude really comes off as top dog and the fact he'll never be able to do this shit on the main roster is sad as hell. His one big weakness to me is that his opponent is almost a non-factor in the match sometimes because I'm paying too much attention to him. What the fuck is happening.

The Bryan vs. Jey Uso cage match is probably the best match I've seen not on my list atm. In fact considering how little I'm watching I kind of want to create like a little "honourable mentions" or something for other stuff worth remembering. Maybe!



Spoiler



1. Finn Balor vs. Kyle O'Reilly (WWE NXT 1/6/21)
2. Drew McIntyre vs. Sheamus (WWE Raw 3/1/21)
3. Finn Balor vs. Pete Dunne (WWE NXT TakeOver 2/14/21)
4. Dax Harwood vs. Jungle Boy (AEW Dynamite 1/27/21) 
5. Finn Balor vs. Roderick Strong (WWE NXT 3/3/21)


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dirty Dawgs vs Street Profits vs Alpha Academy vs Rey Mysterio/Dominik Mysterio for the Smackdown Tag titles on the Smackdown (4/9/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Yuya Uemura/Roppongi 3K at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs CHAOS/Hiroshi Tanahashi Elimination match at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs United Empire Elimination match at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Bobby Lashley vs Drew McIntyre for the WWE title at Wrestlemania 37 - Night 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Seth Rollins vs Cesaro at Wrestlemania 37 - Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to The Miz/John Morrison vs Damian Priest/Bad Bunny at Wrestlemania 37 - Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sasha Banks vs Bianca Belair for the Smackdown Women's title at Wrestlemania 37 - Night 1.

i gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## theclaymorekick

Cesaro vs Rollins has to be here


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tom Lawlor vs Ren Narita at NJPW Strong #35 - New Japan Cup USA 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chris Dickinson vs Brody King at NJPW Strong #35 - New Japan Cup USA 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Groovemachine

Couple ratings from the last few nights:

*Jon Moxley vs Josh Barnett - GCW Bloodsport 6 - ***3/4

Bobby Lashley vs Drew Mcintyre - WWE Wrestlemania 37 Night 1 - ****

Cesaro vs Seth Rollins - WWE Wrestlemania 37 Night 1 - ****

Sasha Banks vs Bianca Belair - WWE Wrestlemania 37 Night 1 - *****

All very different matches, but I had a blast with all of them. My boy Cesaro with ANOTHER star-making performance, you love to see it. And Big Match Belair delivering in the main event. Great stuff.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*WWE WrestleMania 37 Night 1: Bianca Belair vs. Sasha Banks*

Fantastic match. These 2 had instant chemistry. Sasha is one of the best big match performers in the business to me. She always wrestles differently when matched with a different opponent in a big match. And she always makes her opponent look great in these situations. Bianca's hair for example, we really haven't seen her hair utilized that much on the main roster. But last night, Sasha went to her hair over and over again to gain an advantage until the very end where it cost her. Great stuff.

I thought Lashley/Drew & Seth/Cesaro were both very fun as well. Lashley vs. Drew was a fun hoss fight with 2 athletic big men and Seth vs. Cesaro was just a big move sprint. And the Bad Bunny match was just a super fun match to watch.


----------



## theclaymorekick

Yes to:

*Cesaro vs Seth Rollins - WWE Wrestlemania 37 Night 1* 

Amazing match. The fans made this match. The moves, the fans, the place, everything was right about this match. I'm happy for Cesaro, he deserved it. Rollins made a great performance, and boost Cesaro was very good.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Riddle vs Sheamus for the United States title at Wrestlemania 37 - Night 2.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Asuka vs Rhea Ripley for the Raw Women's title at Wrestlemania 37 - Night 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan vs Edge for the Universal title at Wrestlemania 37 - Night 2.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

Edit:

I HATED the finish to the main-event though.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*WWE WrestleMania 37 Night 2: Daniel Bryan vs. Edge vs. Roman Reigns*

Fantastic main event. No wasted motion here. I liked the story of Jey getting involved early only to be taken out. It's a Triple Threat after all so it's No DQ. Might as well take advantage of that stipulation. And from there everyone shines, especially Edge in my opinion. And everything from the point where Roman Powerbombs Bryan through the announce table and Edge Spears Roman off the steps is fantastic. That Double Crossface spot with Edge using the chair leg and him and Bryan headbutting each other? Brilliant.

Finished worked for heel Roman too. Edge really did all of the set up work. He hit the death blow on Bryan with the Con Chairto. Then Jey comes back just to distract Edge long enough for Roman to hit Spear and Conchairto on Edge and get the dominant pin on Edge & Bryan. And while Roman got the dominant pin, he had help and again, Edge did all of the set up work. So you get the dominant visual but you also see he's a heel who used underhanded tactics to get that pin.


Owens/Zayn, Riddle/Sheamus, and Rhea/Asuka are fun too. Rhea/Asuka I will admit was a bit too slow at times but I enjoyed it (more than others apparently from what I saw on social media). Owens vs. Zayn like Rollins vs. Cesaro from Night 1 is a very fun sprint. And Riddle vs. Sheamus honestly is very close to being "YES" from me. If Sheamus could have connected with that Top Rope White Noise, it probably would have gotten a nomination from me.


----------



## theclaymorekick

I hate the final of the Main Event, but it was an amazing match, I enjoyed it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

My favorite matches of WM N1 were Cesaro/Seth & New Day vs. AJ n' Omos, both of which I got at a respectable 3.25 rating.

N2 had much higher highs. Riddle/Sheamus & KO/Zayn were both really goddamn awesome sprints, ***3/4 each.

Then the main event, my goodness.

*Bryan vs. Reigns vs. Edge - ****1/4 - YES!*

This is an all-time great three-way dance. It felt like a big match with its phenomenal build, and it lived up to the hype & then some more. There was absolutely ZERO downtime, it was absolute nonstop, great action from the opening bell till the finish. Some silly Edge facial expressions of course, but honestly even those didn't take anything away, as it all added to his "crazed old man on a mission" character. Speaking of characters, I looooove the differences in all 3 men here. It made the whole dynamic so compelling even before the match had started, and they played up those differences in their characters wonderfully throughout the match. Great damn shit, all of it. Some of my favorite moments were Bryan's kick counter to Reigns' Superman Punch attempt, Reigns getting "Roman Sucks" chants & answering by dumping Bryan through the announce table, the sequence w/ the chair-struggle between Edge & Reigns, the whole Crossface bit & the aftermath w/ Bryan destroying Edge, that legitimately superb nearfall after Edge's Spear to Reigns. Love the finish too! It's the first time Roman Reigns actually feels like THE ACE that he has always been positioned to be. Took them a while, but it has happened.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Leon Ruff vs Isaiah Scott on the NXT (4/13/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Gabriel Kidd/Roppongi 3K at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Bullet Club vs Tomoaki Honma/CHAOS at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs United Empire at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Young Bucks vs Death Triangle for the AEW World Tag titles on the Dynamite (4/14/21) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dax Harwood vs Chris Jericho on the Dynamite (4/14/21) epiode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Darby Allin vs Matt Hardy Falls Count Anywhere match for the TNT title on the Dynamite (4/14/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Tomoaki Honma/Roppongi 3K at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs CHAOS/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that very good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs United Empire at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kenny Williams vs Amir Jordan on the NXT UK (4/15/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## MC

*DDT Effort, Friendship And Victory In Nagoya 2021 - 23/02/2021
Yes To: Eruption (Kazusada Higuchi & Yukio Sakaguchi) vs. Konosuke Takeshita & MAO ****1/4*
I thought this was excellent. The rating on cagematch raised a few eyebrows, but I'm in no way disappointed with the outcome. Whether it was Higuchi pairing off with MAO or Eruption’s incredible teamwork, this was purely quality. MAO sold for Higuchi’s back based attacks really well, bumping around while using his charisma to shine as an underdog. Sakaguchi was the right partner to compliment Higuchi’s work too. Even outside of the wrestling itself, Sakaguchi made Higuchi step on the gas even more with a few words and a slap. And that he did - just when the match seemed to be peaking, Takeshita and Higuchi match up and ramp up the intensity ever so more with an outstanding, bombastic closing stretch that saw Higuchi pick up the win after plenty of hard suplexes and throws.

*DDT April Fools 2021 - 11/04/2021
Yes To: Jun Akiyama vs. Danshoku Dino *****
Considering this was in Korakuen Hall, this felt considerably bigger than a lot of the recent KO-D Openweight Title Matches. And that's mostly thanks to Dino. Dino is a comedy sex deviant, but he has a presence, that's for sure. The charm of this match was Dino as well. Not including the hump based offence, he is really unorthodox in every other way - forward rolling into Akiyama who is coming through the ropes is not something many would try - and it puts Akiyama off his game. Akiyama tried to implement his wrestling skills only for Dino to grab his private area and deter Akiyama from trying that again. So the mind games were excellent. Admittedly, the finishing stretch with the close nearfalls was hard to swallow. Dino is a company icon and former KO-D Openweight champion, but I had zero doubts about who was winning this match. So no, the match didn't end on a dramatic high. But this was a really well executed main event. Nothing egregious from Dino that usually turns people off. Akiyama worked as the no nonsense veteran who's out of his depth against this bizarre character he's never come across before. Great title match.


----------



## Garmonbozia

*YES *to *Danshoku Dino vs. Jun Akiyama* - DDT April Fool 2021


----------



## Yeah1993

fucking hell I'm slow

*YES
Drew McIntyre vs. Sheamus (WWE Raw 3/8/21)*
The finish might have been a neat idea but wound up being terrible. Anyway, you can apply most of my praise to their match the previous week to this also. I think I'd say the drama wasn't as immediately present but McIntyre tries to make up for it by throwing himself harder through most of it. He lands on the floor outside with no regard for what's below, splats on the announce table without any of the shit being removed, smacks his head straight into the ring post, and gets a chair chucked pretty much right at his face. It looked like he mostly ate the pole, and not the flat bits, too. The claymore knocking Sheamus out of the ring, and the flash Brogue kick, right before the finish was awesome, but I wept as they picked up those steps for that hokey ass bs collision spot. Not on level with the week before imo but yeah, most of the same praise applies. This kind of stuff existing in modern day makes me feel more justified in being anti-chop/forearm battle/trade war wrestling. I watched the Fastlane match and thought it was pretty good but a more sterilized, WWE-ified version of these other two matches, for whatever that's worth.


Kenny Omega vs. Jon Moxley (AEW Revolution 3/7/21)
I'm not adding this nor do I have anything to say about it but the point on commentary about Terry Funk's career being "shortened" by the barbed wire matches made me do the snootiest chuckle of all time. Terry Funk's career. Shortened. He's retired in more different decades than almost anybody else has actually wrestled in.


*YES*
*Jeff Cobb vs. Chris Dickinson (GCW Bloodsport 2/13/21)*
Really fascinating mat match where Cobb is the Olympian, yet also the one trying to escape the mat to throw suplexes. Featured a lot of the kinds of grappling I love; muscle torqueing, tentative position changes, unco-operative vying for the superior hold, and some body shots thrown in for good measure. Stand out moment where Cobb tries some grounded forearms, and Dickinson gets the fuck out of there while still laying on the mat, maybe trying to lure him in, or maybe just avoiding getting baited into a suplex. The first big suplex Cobb threw was a big moment but not any kind of a match-ender, so Dickinson pulling in close and taking Cobb down was a great follow up. Cobb manages to still get the leverage on top, so even though Dickinson whacked a lock on, it still felt like Cobb had a big advantage that he was missing before the suplex. Cobb pulling off an actual good "suplex city" to finish things off was awesome and Dickinson had no qualms landing on his shoulder for each one. I wasn't even going to watch this.



Spoiler



1. Finn Balor vs. Kyle O'Reilly (WWE NXT 1/6/21)
2. Drew McIntyre vs. Sheamus (WWE Raw 3/1/21)
3. Finn Balor vs. Pete Dunne (WWE NXT TakeOver 2/14/21)
4. Drew McIntyre vs. Sheamus (WWE Raw 3/8/21)
5. Jeff Cobb vs. Chris Dickinson (GCW Bloodsport 2/13/21)
6. Dax Harwood vs. Jungle Boy (AEW Dynamite 1/27/21) 
7. Finn Balor vs. Roderick Strong (WWE NXT 3/3/21)


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Tomoaki Honma/Roppongi 3K at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs CHAOS/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs United Empire at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Yeah1993

*YES* to these


*WALTER vs. Tommaso Ciampa (WWE NXT TakeOver 4/7/21)*
If WALTER's going to keep showing some more weakness, then I hope it's much more like this and much less like the A-Kid match. Whoever came up with the announce table chop deserves a raise, or at the very least deserves to have more of their ideas used in matches. WALTER has enough of a diverse offense that Ciampa going for the hand didn't swallow the match, too, which was nice because to be honest it's getting to the point where body part work matches are feeling too similar. The lariat section was pretty awesome and WALTER never quite was able to wrestle the same way after it. He in general was more hunched over, and started stumbling when just trying to stand. WALTER trying to ground Ciampa or keep him close (e.g. with the sleeper) was smart stuff, and Ciampa clawing at the fingers to fight it was actually something I didn't totally expect each time for some reason. They really did a great job of making Ciampa look smart, instead of possibly making WALTER look dumb. I'm 70/30 on the finish. On one hand it wasn't as violent as some of the work that came before it, but on the other hand that's a good way to show that even with a ***** in his armour, WALTER is still WALTER and there's only so much offense someone can take from him built up over a period of time.


*Sasha Banks vs. Bianca Belair (WWE WrestleMania 4/10/21)*
I almost wanna watch this again right now. I don't like "psychology" in wrestling terms because people can't seem to agree on what it is, or whether a match can lack it, or just have bad it - but I'm pretty sure this had much and very good it. It's pretty rare I find myself actually impressed with show-off-y offense by two out of two wrestlers in a match, but these particular two made it look easy in the early goings. It then lead really well into Banks becoming gradually more and more furious the longer the match went, which especially added to her being ok with count out victories early. Like, she was pretty, pretty, pretty sure this would be over by now. The Bank Statement being preceded by an ILLEGAL HAIR ARMBAR and then being followed by Banks tying the hair around the rope and just stomping the shit out of whatever she was near was so fucking awesome. Then that anger goes ahead and leads into Belair being able to turn the tide by using Banks' own furious momentum against her, like dodging the tree of woe double stomp and drop kick. Some of this was kind of telegraphed and limp (although I don't remember Banks working this tight the last time I was watching, even against Rousey) but because of the story the match constantly had going, it felt like very little could be chopped out. I've been pleasantly surprised by WWE's restraint on near falls recently too, and for a recent Mania main event it really did not care about obsessing over 12-in-a-row finisher kick outs. It'd rather use it's time with The BIG HAIR WHIP OF DOOM, which was obviously outstanding and a better holy shit spot than any lame table fall or whatever could have been. Your girl got an actual GASH from it. Mike said this was a better main than 26 but without rewatches I think it's only definitely _not_ better than 17 and 31. I don't even like the 26 main, bite me. 


Carrmon Kross or whatever his name is is lame and the Balor title loss was disappointing (though a decent match). Can't wait for November when the PRINCE is probably dragging fucking Adam Cole around trashy workrate epics where they awkwardly avoid their way around the thigh slap ban.




Spoiler



1. Finn Balor vs. Kyle O'Reilly (WWE NXT 1/6/21)
2. Drew McIntyre vs. Sheamus (WWE Raw 3/1/21)
3. Finn Balor vs. Pete Dunne (WWE NXT TakeOver 2/14/21)
4. Sasha Banks vs. Bianca Belair (WWE WrestleMania 4/10/21)
5. WALTER vs. Tommaso Ciampa (WWE NXT TakeOver 4/7/21)
6. Drew McIntyre vs. Sheamus (WWE Raw 3/8/21)
7. Jeff Cobb vs. Chris Dickinson (GCW Bloodsport 2/13/21)
8. Dax Harwood vs. Jungle Boy (AEW Dynamite 1/27/21) 
9. Finn Balor vs. Roderick Strong (WWE NXT 3/3/21)


----------



## MC

Yeah currently has a more complete Top 10 than I do. The world has been turned upside down.


----------



## Yeah1993

2021 pandemic wrestling rules I can make only a top 9 with a third of the year already being over and be like "whoa I'm almost ahead!!"


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yujiro Takahashi vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to KENTA vs YOSHI-HASHI at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Riddle vs Randy Orton on the Raw (4/19/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC said:


> Yeah currently has a more complete Top 10 than I do. The world has been turned upside down.


How much you on bro? I got a firm, meaty top-6 at the moment


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> How much you on bro? I got a firm, meaty top-6 at the moment


I'm up-to 8 which is pretty much a full top 10 but I'm usually got way more than that. Modern wrestling has really taken a backseat to more classic wrestling since the pandemic.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kyle O'Reilly vs Cameron Grimes on the NXT (4/20/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Tomoaki Honma/Roppongi 3K at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Day 8.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Bullet Club at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Day 8.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs United Empire at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Day 8.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to CHAOS vs Bullet Club for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Day 8.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Hikaru Shida vs Tay Conti for the AEW Women's World title on the Dynamite (4/21/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Darby Allin vs Jungle Boy for the TNT title on the Dynamite (4/21/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## TD Stinger

While neither reach the MOTY mark, both Darby vs. Jungle Boy & Shida vs Conti from Dynamite were both fun matches that I would recommend.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sha Samuels/Noam Dar vs Moustache Mountain on the NXT UK (4/22/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

*YES* 


_Apr 8th_​*Arez*​*Aramis*​​Acid Cup 3: N1​GCW​5*​


*NO *but recommended...


_Apr 7th_​*Io Shirai*​*Raquel Gonzalez*​_NXT Women's_​TO:S&D (N1)​NXT​4.9*​


----------



## Yeah1993

*
YES

Josh Barnett vs. Jon Moxley (GCW Bloodsport 4/8/21)*
Wasn't sure how this would go. Heard it was a MOTYC, also heard it involves Jon Moxley. I was never a fan of him in WWE (lemme go through that Shield run in proper one day and come back to you), and what I've seen from him this year hasn't lit my world on fire. I didn't finish Moxley vs. KENTA, found it pedestrian and boring and I shut it off. The Omega barbed wire thing was all right, but in watching the AEW I have I find it a shame how similar a lot of it feels to WWE, and despite the gimmick that is very un-WWE, it felt like, if WWE did that gimmick...it'd at least feel cut of the same cloth? But lemme tell you something pals, Bloodsport is no WWE production. The ring has no ropes and looks like it can barely contain the weight of the wrestlers. The floor is shoddy and cracked because of the venue they're at. The audience is all right there on cheap chairs with no barricade in between them and the ring. They can use "Violet" by Hole! Their mic gets all shitty and fuzzy and cuts out (ok they can be like WWE in one way). And in McMahonLand you sure as fuck ain't seeing no scrappy mat match become a double-juice fest for 11 minutes and calling it a main event. I had no idea Moxley was even remotely ground-competent, and while he wasn't blowaway great, that actually made the match start off even better because he would just try to piss Barnett off by clawing at his face and bending his fingers. I loved Moxley using a DDT not in any way that most people use it, but instead to disorientate Barnett for a return-to-mat headlock. Then the knee hits and the blood drips. Then Moxley starts bleeding. I'm trying to find words to talk about this without many spoilers because the shifts in who takes the top is really awesome and in a possibly over-thinking kind of way, unexpected to me. I'll just say some opening strategies didn't turn out how someone would have liked. GREAT finish. Pretty sure this is MOTY if it went longer, and even then I'm thinking I want to rewatch it to make sure.



Spoiler



1. Finn Balor vs. Kyle O'Reilly (WWE NXT 1/6/21)
2. Josh Barnett vs. Jon Moxley (GCW Bloodsport 4/8/21)
3. Drew McIntyre vs. Sheamus (WWE Raw 3/1/21)
4. Finn Balor vs. Pete Dunne (WWE NXT TakeOver 2/14/21)
5. Sasha Banks vs. Bianca Belair (WWE WrestleMania 4/10/21)
6. WALTER vs. Tommaso Ciampa (WWE NXT TakeOver 4/7/21)
7. Drew McIntyre vs. Sheamus (WWE Raw 3/8/21)
8. Jeff Cobb vs. Chris Dickinson (GCW Bloodsport 2/13/21)
9. Dax Harwood vs. Jungle Boy (AEW Dynamite 1/27/21) 
10. Finn Balor vs. Roderick Strong (WWE NXT 3/3/21)


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Cesaro/Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins/Jey Uso on the Smackdown (4/23/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Team Filthy vs TJP/Clark Connors at NJPW Strong #37 - New Japan Cup USA 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Wheeler YUTA vs Rocky Romero at NJPW Strong #37 - New Japan Cup USA 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Tom Lawlor vs Brody King for the NJPW Strong Openweight title at NJPW Strong #37 - New Japan Cup USA 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs United Empire at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Aaron Henare vs SANADA at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Great O-Khan vs Tetsuya Naito at NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Don't know if I could quite give a "YES" to Omega vs. Swann from Rebellion last night. It ended being a strong main event even with a couple of botches but it never rose to the expectations I had for it.

Callihan vs. Miguel was a fun LMS match. Watch it if you want to see Miguel take a bunch of insane bumps. The opening X Division 3 Way was fun too.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to The Miz/Elias/Jaxson Ryker vs Damian Priest/New Day on the Raw (4/26/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Legado del Fantasma vs MSK/Kushida on the NXT (4/27/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs United Empire at NJPW Wrestling Satsuma No Kuni - Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Roppongi 3K vs Suzuki-gun for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles at NJPW Wrestling Satsuma No Kuni - Night 1.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tiger Mask/Roppongi 3K vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Wrestling Satsuma No Kuni - Night 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs United Empire at NJPW Wrestling Satsuma No Kuni - Night 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark: 

I give a YES to United Empire vs Golden Ace at NJPW Wrestling Satsuma No Kuni - Night 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Aoife Valkyrie vs Meiko Satomura on the NXT UK (4/29/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan for the Universal title on the Smackdown (4/30/21) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

Edit:

I'm still fucking pissed at the fact that I MUST wait another 4 long months for a new Universal Champion, which would be 8 months since I started waiting for his title reign to end (last December). That awful finish at Night 2 of Wrestlemania 37 was my breaking point regarding my patience. It doesn't help that everyone else seems to want this man to hold the Universal championship for an eternity longer (while beating all of the popular favorites on Smackdown).


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Bryan vs. Reigns - **** - YES!*

Unsurprisingly great. Beautiful armwork-story with Bryan first starting out working the left arm, but naturally switching the focus to the right arm once opportunity presented itself when he countered Reigns' Superman Punch attempt w/ that kick to it. Bryan's work over the arm is obviously awesome, and Reigns' selling is rock-solid. Love the way the story played out in the end; the whole finishing stretch is so great with Reigns looking to put a blunt end to things, but Bryan just goddamn HOLDS ON to that arm with everything he got left, because he knows it's HIS. Then Reigns wisely simply switches it & ends it all. Simple, wonderful stuff that plays up to both of their characters perfectly. Overall it's probably not as amazing as their Fastlane match(es), but it's definitely great. They're a fantastic pairing.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*WWE Smackdown 4/30: Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns*

Only thing that really hurt this match were the constant commercials. Had we got this match completely unedited it might have rivaled their Fastlane match. But as it is it's still a great piece of business with plenty of drama at the end. I can only imagine if they had a live crowd there for those submission spots at the end.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Takashi Sugiura vs Kazuyuki Fujita - NOAH the Glory 4.29 - *****

File this under the BIG MEAT MEN SLAPPING MEAT heading. Can't believe these two are 50 years old, that's insane. Really enjoyable stiff encounter - finish was a little premature in my eyes but the build up is great. Trading those punt kicks...sheesh.

*Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns - WWE Smackdown April 30th 2021 - *****

Best thing about this was how evenly matched it was the whole way through. Bryan has the upper hand early on, but one power move from Reigns and he capitalises. Then it looks like Reigns is dominating and has surely got it in the bag, when Bryan gets a quick counter in. They ramped up the pace at the end and this was just a good piece of business. And a clean finish too!


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kevin Knight/Alex Coughlin vs Ren Narita/Fred Rosser at NJPW Strong #38 - LA Dojo Showcase.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Clark Connors vs Karl Fredericks at NJPW Strong #38 - LA Dojo Showcase.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs CHAOS at NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs United Empire at NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tanga Loa at NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Jay White for the NEVER Openweight title at NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Night 1.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## Groovemachine

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Jay White - NJPW Wrestling Dontaku Night 1 - ****1/4*

I always manage to forget how good Jay White is. I think it's because I rarely watch the Bullet Club multi-man tags, so it's only when his rare singles matches come around that I truly appreciate his work. And his work was splendid here. Beautiful leg work from both guys, tremendous selling - the bit where both men have crippled legs so they're just trying to battle it out on the mat was great. Lovely finish too!


----------



## TD Stinger

I feel like I can't properly grade White vs. Tanahashi from Dontaku because I spoiled myself on the result going into the match.

But, I will say for a 40 minute match (and I'm really over these long ass NJPW matches) is that they did a great job of selling the damage they took and the exhaustion they had to be feeling. Both men had destroyed the other's leg. To the point deep in the match where both men were desperately crawling on the match trying to grab each other's leg before they eventually just came to a truce and scooted back from each other. Even Jay just trying to do a move in the corner, he couldn't even build up momentum to charge into the corner. He had to stumble into the corner to make that happen. Little things like that help elevate the match to another level.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Night 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Will Ospreay vs Shingo Takagi for the IWGP World Heavyweight title at NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2021 - Night 2.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Leon Ruff vs Isaiah Scott Falls Count Anywhere match on the NXT (5/4/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Grizzled Young Veterans vs Tommaso Ciampa/Timothy Thatcher on the NXT (5/4/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Shotzi Blackheart/Ember Moon vs The Way Street Fight for the NXT Women's Tag titles on the NXT (5/4/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NJPW Wrestling Dontaku Night 2: Shingo Takagi vs. Will Ospreay*

I won't deny there was an inner struggle going on in me while watching this match. Because fuck this was every bit of like 45 minutes and NJPW are doing long matches to the point of parody now. But man this match just had so much great action to it. I can't not nominate it.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Pinnacle vs Inner Circle Blood and Guts match on the Dynamite (5/5/21) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Cesaro vs Seth Rollins on the Smackdown (5/7/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Yeah1993

*YES

Black Terry vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes 4th Anniversary 4/25/21)*
There was too much trade battling in this but at least all of the blows except for Terry's oddly bad forearms looked solid as hell. It was like Rocky hitting the beef slab except it was the beef slab fighting another beef slab. Otherwise, this was ugly scrapping by old luchadores so the rest of it is almost guaranteed to be seven and one quarter stars. Terry at a ripe age of 191 years old probably should not be taking as many stiff blows as he did here, and that goes double for the unprotected chair shot, double stomp on his shoulder blades, the ring post shots, and the weird wooden crate thing Marvin bashed over his head. He gets his ass handed to him for most of it, including the entire early goings after Marvin jumped him from behind. I was really into Marvin here. Not only did he throw all his strikes pretty fiercely but he's even got a shockingly great spinkick for his age (and for a spinkick). Considering the awesome, tiny venue with an audience that can see and hear everything - making that shit look legit is basically bare minimum as far as I'm concerned, and a spinkick is something most probably shouldn't even bother trying to make look good. He did a couple really great sells too where he dropped to one knee and kind of twisted over face-first onto the ground. Most of this is spent outside slugging it out and that does not change when they get in the ring. I was surprised when I saw an actual wrestling manoeuvre. Yay for this existing and yay for independentwrestling.tv for having indy lucha. Though, I still like the name powerbomb.tv better.

Made a little swap on my list by switching Banks/Belair over Balor/Dunne. I thought I had it that way anyway so maybe I messed up originally. Not been watching much modern stuff (been going at a WWE top 100) but I hear Will Ospreay and Shingo Takagi have had four five star (/plus) matches each this year already. So y'know, that's cool.



Spoiler



1. Finn Balor vs. Kyle O'Reilly (WWE NXT 1/6/21)
2. Josh Barnett vs. Jon Moxley (GCW Bloodsport 4/8/21)
3. Drew McIntyre vs. Sheamus (WWE Raw 3/1/21)
4. Sasha Banks vs. Bianca Belair (WWE WrestleMania 4/10/21)
5. Finn Balor vs. Pete Dunne (WWE NXT TakeOver 2/14/21)
6. Black Terry vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes 4th Anniversary 4/25/21)
7. WALTER vs. Tommaso Ciampa (WWE NXT TakeOver 4/7/21)
8. Drew McIntyre vs. Sheamus (WWE Raw 3/8/21)
9. Jeff Cobb vs. Chris Dickinson (GCW Bloodsport 2/13/21)
10. Dax Harwood vs. Jungle Boy (AEW Dynamite 1/27/21) 
11. Finn Balor vs. Roderick Strong (WWE NXT 3/3/21)


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ren Narita/Yuji Nagata vs Chris Dickinson/Jon Moxley at NJPW Strong #39 - Collision 2021.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## go stros

Moose Vs James Storm Impact April 6th. 7/10

Great old school type match with actual story telling and not a spot fest. Mark Henry actually gave it match of the week on Busted Open.


----------



## Rah

Yeah1993 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Finn Balor vs. Kyle O'Reilly (WWE NXT 1/6/21)
> 2. Josh Barnett vs. Jon Moxley (GCW Bloodsport 4/8/21)
> 3. Drew McIntyre vs. Sheamus (WWE Raw 3/1/21)
> 4. Sasha Banks vs. Bianca Belair (WWE WrestleMania 4/10/21)
> 5. Finn Balor vs. Pete Dunne (WWE NXT TakeOver 2/14/21)
> 6. Black Terry vs. Ricky Marvin (Lucha Memes 4th Anniversary 4/25/21)
> 7. WALTER vs. Tommaso Ciampa (WWE NXT TakeOver 4/7/21)
> 8. Drew McIntyre vs. Sheamus (WWE Raw 3/8/21)
> 9. Jeff Cobb vs. Chris Dickinson (GCW Bloodsport 2/13/21)
> 10. Dax Harwood vs. Jungle Boy (AEW Dynamite 1/27/21)
> 11. Finn Balor vs. Roderick Strong (WWE NXT 3/3/21)












Top 5 matches include Balor, O'Reilly and Moxley?

What a world we live in.


----------



## Yeah1993

Rah said:


> Top 5 matches include Balor, O'Reilly and Moxley?
> 
> What a world we live in.


Ikr what the hell. Did you watch Balor/O'Reilly btw? I feel like you'd really dig it too.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Darby Allin vs. Miro - **** - YES!*

This was kinda like Darby's awesome match vs. Brian Cage from January, as in it's Darby getting destroyed by a brute for the most of it, but at the same time, this had a completely different dynamic & charm to it. It's also better. The pre-match attack by Miro was amazingly vicious; it was a complete crime-scene before the bell even rang & I loved it. Then the match officially began & the narrative continued with Miro indeed mostly just completely destroying Darby, and it rules. Miro looks like a monster between his awesome offense & Darby's willingness to make everything look twice or thrice as brutal. Darby's hope spots & comebacks also rule; the last-hurrah he had after the awesome Sting brofist-moment was especially awesome, as was the finish with Miro wonderfully countering his Armbar into that vicious finish of his own. This was absolutely great.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*AEW Dynamite 5/12: Darby Allin vs. Miro*

If you need an example of what makes Darby so great, this is it. He makes Miro look like a million bucks and because of how he uses his body as a weapon and his overall skill, he still looks like he could pull this win off even if the loss was inevitable. I even loved the little father/son fist bump he had with Sting.


The Bucks vs. SCU was another really good tag match. I thought about nominating it too but the reason I'm not is because for a match where the stip was that SCU would break up if they lost, I just thought they didn't play up the drama enough. Hell, as soon as the matched ended they're rushing to the back for something.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kushida vs Santos Escobar 2 out of 3 Falls match for the NXT Cruiserweight title on the NXT (5/11/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Young Bucks vs SCU for the AEW World Tag titles on the Dynamite (5/12/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Darby Allin vs Miro for the TNT title on the Dynamite (5/12/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Isla Dawn vs Emilia McKenzie vs Dani Luna vs Meiko Satomura vs Jinny Gauntlet match on the NXT UK (5/13/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Team Filthy vs Clark Connors/Karl Fredericks/TJP/Brody King Elimination match at NJPW Strong #40 – Collision 2021 – Day 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*WWE Backlash: Drew McIntyre vs. Braun Strowman vs. Bobby Lashley*

3 beefy big boys having a beefy big boy battle. Braun tried to kill himself a couple of times. Drew and Lashley did some cool shit. Drew busted out a Michinoku Driver on Strowman for God's sake. Braun Powerbombs Drew through the announce table. Just so much fun to watch.

*WWE Backlash: Cesaro vs. Roman Reigns*

Almost 30 minutes and this match was paced just perfectly. Cesaro has a bit of an advantage to start, Roman counters and ends up injuring Cesaro's arm. Cesaro makes a great mini comeback mid match before Roman works the arm again. And Roman with his great new character looks into the camera and is like "DB Style"! I loved that. Cesaro of course comes back, balancing selling his arm well while also powering through with adrenaline. And the closing sequences of both men trying to lock in submission was great. The whole thing felt like a fight.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rhea Ripley vs Charlotte Flair vs Asuka for the Raw Women's title at Wrestlemania Backlash.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dirty Dawgs vs Rey Mysterio/Dominik Mysterio for the Smackdown Tag titles at Wrestlemania Backlash.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bobby Lashley vs Drew McIntyre vs Braun Strowman for the WWE title at Wrestlemania Backlash.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Roman Reigns vs Cesaro for the Universal title at Wrestlemania Backlash.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## theclaymorekick

Yes to:

*WWE Backlash: Cesaro vs. Roman Reigns* 

Such an amazing match, Cesaro is incredible and he deserved this opportunity and he deserves more. Heel Roman is the best character in WWE since The Architect Imo, so this is an absolutely YES.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Reigns vs. Cesaro - **** - YES!*

This was great. The first third or so wasn't the most interesting stuff, but once Cesaro's arm becomes THE major focal point of Reigns' onslaught, it gets extremely compelling. Reigns is great at targeting that said arm; loved him talking trash to Daniel Bryan & going to town on that arm total DB style. Good shit. Cesaro's selling was of course tremendous too; really consistent + I loved the way it came into play in a couple of key moments like the Neutralizer try or the pop-up Uppercut attempt. Kinda surprising to see him lose 100% clean like that, but I don't think he came off worse out of it. If anything, he came out even better than he already was, because this was a great match & a great, well deserved showing for the man.

Also really enjoyed,

*The Mysterios vs. Dirty Dawgs - ***3/4*

This was some textbook tag team wrestling & a classic Rey Rey performance. He was selling his ass off through the entire thing & was just being the best babyface in peril in general. Absolutely lovely stuff by him, and the Dirty Dawgs were definitely on point as well; I thought that Bobby Roode especially had some awesome moments punishing Rey & cutting off Dom's hot tag run. Epic spinebusters & backbreakers to name a couple of things from the great, fun arsenal he showcased here. Gotta love the feel-good ending to cap this match off too; they told the story extremely well right from the start, and by the end, Dominic coming in & hitting that Frog Splash for the W certainly felt more-than earned.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sheamus vs Ricochet on the Raw (5/17/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Asuka vs Charlotte Flair on the Raw (5/17/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Legado del Phantasma vs Tommaso Ciampa/Timothy Thatcher on the NXT (5/18/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Johnny Gargano vs Bronson Reed Steel Cage match for the NXT North American title on the NXT (5/18/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Serena Deeb vs Red Velvet for the NWA World Women's title on the Dynamite (5/19/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Young Bucks vs Varsity Blondes for the AEW World Tag titles on the Dynamite (5/19/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Outlaw91

DammitChrist said:


> I give a No, but strongly recommended to Serena Deeb vs Red Velvet for the NWA World Women's title on the Dynamite (5/19/21) episode.


Match of the night for me. 
Serena looked and worked the match like she was the female version of Jay White. 
She has no business losing that belt to Thunder Rosa and especially not to Kamille.


----------



## TJQ

Tried watching some WWE stuff, most of it was bad. Had 5 more matches on my plan to watch list that I might get to somewhat soon between WWE/AEW, and Ospreay isn't going to be wrestling for a while so maybe I'll try some NJPW again even if it still doesn't sound that appealing. The covid death of the global indies format has really taken its toll on me and how much I enjoy wrestling, really unfortunate.

No But Recommended
Sasha Banks (c) vs Bianca Belair @ Wrestlemania 37 - ***1/2



Spoiler: Other things I watched



Pete Dunne vs KUSHIDA @ NXT Takeover: Stand & Deliver - **3/4
WALTER (C) vs Tommaso Ciampa @ NXT Takeover: Stand & Deliver - *3/4
Io Shirai (c) vs Raquel Gonzalez - ***
Bobby lashely vs Drew McIntyre @ Wrestlemania 37 - *1/2
Roman Reigns (c) vs Edge vs Daniel Bryan @ Wrestlemania 37 - Cock and ball torture


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Tyler Bate vs A-Kid British Rounds match on the NXT UK (5/20/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Yeah1993

Asking Rah a question and expecting him to answer before a new decade what did I think this is 2014??



TJQ said:


> WALTER (C) vs Tommaso Ciampa @ NXT Takeover: Stand & Deliver - *3/4
> 
> Bobby lashely vs Drew McIntyre @ Wrestlemania 37 - *1/2


DOOD

here watch this it rules


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Apollo Crews vs Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens vs Big E for the Intercontinental title on the Smackdown (5/21/21) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Not a nomination, but the Fatal Four Way on SD with KO, Zayn, Apollo, and Big E was a lot of fun. Never a dull moment in the match and full of fun action. Even the finish with Aleister being the guy to cost Big E was interesting enough where it didn't come off as a bad finish.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Master Wato/Kota Ibushi at NJPW Road to Wrestle Grand Slam - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs CHAOS/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Road to Wrestle Grand Slam - Day 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Drew McIntyre vs Kofi Kingston on the Raw (5/24/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Charlotte Flair vs Asuka on the Raw (5/24/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Riddle vs Xavier Woods on the Raw (5/24/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Karrion Kross vs Finn Balor for the NXT title on the NXT (5/25/21) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Road to Wrestle Grand Slam - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Ryusuke Taguchi/CHAOS at NJPW Road to Wrestle Grand Slam - Day 3.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Golden Ace at NJPW Road to Wrestle Grand Slam - Day 3.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes to:

*NXT 5/25: Finn Balor vs. Karrion Kross*

Awesome match. These 2 mesh perfectly. Balor does a great job of making Kross look like a beast while at the same time getting in his own offense to try and chop down Kross. Some cool counters in this one too, my favorite being Kross getting the Kross Jacket on Balor after countering the Double Stomp.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yota Tsuji vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW Road to Wrestle Grand Slam - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Master Wato/Hiroyoshi Tenzan/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Road to Wrestle Grand Slam - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Guerrillas of Destiny at NJPW Road to Wrestle Grand Slam - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs CHAOS at NJPW Road to Wrestle Grand Slam - Day 4.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## SHIRLEY

*NO* but highly recommended...


_May 5th_​*Pinnacle*​*Inner Circle*​_Blood & Guts_​Dynamite #84​AEW​4.9*​


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Trent Seven vs Sam Gradwell on the NXT UK (5/27/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Street Profits vs Usos on the Smackdown (5/28/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Groovemachine

*Ricochet vs Mustafa Ali [2 out of 3 Falls] - WWE Main Event 27th May 2021 - ***3/4*

These guys really brought the intensity and it felt like a proper feud. Fantastic action, especially on the outside, like Ricochet rolling through on the cross body into a michinoku driver. This was most likely the blowoff but man these two deserve a PPV match.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Tom Lawlor vs Chris Dickinson for the NJPW Strong Openweight title at NJPW Strong #42 - Collision 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Serena Deeb vs Riho for the NWA World Women's title match at Double or Nothing.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Brian Cage vs Adam Page at Double or Nothing.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Young Bucks vs Jon Moxley/Eddie Kingston for the AEW World Tag titles at Double or Nothing.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to the Casino Battle Royale at Double or Nothing.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Hikaru Shida vs Britt Baker for the AEW Women's World title at Double or Nothing.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Scorpio Sky/Ethan Page vs Sting/Darby Allin at Double or Nothing.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Kenny Omega vs Pac vs Orange Cassidy for the AEW World title at Double or Nothing.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Pinnacle vs Inner Circle Stadium Stampede match at Double or Nothing.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kofi Kingston vs Drew McIntyre on the Raw (5/31/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Pete Dunne vs Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly on the NXT (6/1/21) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏

I give a No, but strongly recommended to MSK vs Legado del Fantasma for the NXT Tag titles on the NXT (6/1/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuya Uemura/Roppongi 3K vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Road to Dominion 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Tomoaki Honma/Ryusuke Taguchi/Tiger Mask/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Road to Dominion 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Yota Tsuji/Kota Ibushi at NJPW Road to Dominion 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs CHAOS at NJPW Road to Dominion 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Guerrillas of Destiny vs Dangerous Tekkers for the IWGP Tag titles at NJPW Road to Dominion 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Yuya Uemura/Yota Tsuji/Tomoaki Honma/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Road to Dominion 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryusuke Taguchi/Roppongi 3K vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Road to Dominion 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10  

I give a YES to CHAOS vs Los Ingobernables de Japon for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles at NJPW Road to Dominion 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ilja Dragunov vs Noam Dar on the NXT UK (6/3/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Death Triangle vs Young Bucks on the Dynamite (6/4/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ariya Daivari vs August Grey on the 205 Live (6/4/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Team Filthy vs Karl Fredericks/Satoshi Kojima at NJPW Strong #43 - Ignition 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Forgot my DON nominations. So real quickly, Yes to:

*AEW Double or Nothing: Brian Cage vs. Hangman Adam Page
AEW Double or Nothing: Jon Moxley & Eddie Kingston vs. The Young Bucks
AEW Double or Nothing: PAC vs. Orange Cassidy vs. Kenny Omega*


----------



## Groovemachine

*Shingo Takagi vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW Dominion 2021 - ****1/4*

Good match, elevated by a phenomenal last 5 minutes. Shingo cutting off the rainmaker with his own was absolutely beautiful. Tremendous exchanges leading up to the finish. And what a result too!


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs CHAOS/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Dominion 6.6 in Osaka-Jo Hall.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to El Desperado vs YOH for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title at NJPW Dominion 6.6 in Osaka-Jo Hall.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Jeff Cobb vs Kota Ibushi at NJPW Dominion 6.6 in Osaka-Jo Hall.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP World Heavyweight title at NJPW Dominion 6.6 in Osaka-Jo Hall.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Matt Sydal vs Dante Martin on the AEW Dark (6/8/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kay Lee Ray vs Meiko Satomura for the NXT United Kingdom Women's title on the NXT UK (6/10/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kevin Owens/Big E vs Sami Zayn/Apollo Crews on the Smackdown (6/11/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Death Triangle/Eddie Kingston vs Young Bucks/Brandon Cutler on the Dynamite (6/11/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Team Taz vs Ten/Adam Page on the Dynamite (6/11/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Asher Hale/Ari Sterling vs Ariya Daivari/Tony Nese on the 205 Live (6/11/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to DKC/Clark Connors vs Rocky Romero/Lio Rush at NJPW Strong #44 - Ignition 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Araragi

Yes to: Utami Hayashishita vs. Syuri [Stardom ~ Tokyo Dream Cinderella Special Edition 6.12]
No, recommended: Shingo Takagi vs. Kazuchika Okada [NJPW ~ Dominion 6.6]
No, recommended: Kzy vs. Kota Minoura [Dragon Gate ~ King of Gate 6.3]


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to MSK/Bronson Reed vs Legado del Fantasma for the NXT Tag titles and for the NXT North American title at NXT TakeOver: In Your House.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Karrion Kross vs Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Pete Dunne vs Adam Cole for the NXT title at NXT TakeOver: In Your House.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to New Day vs RKBro on the Raw (6/14/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuya Uemura vs Minoru Suzuki at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yota Tsuji vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs CHAOS at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## SHIRLEY

_May 30th_​*Serena Deeb*​*Riho*​_NWA Women's_​#DON21: Buy-In​AEW​4.9*​


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dakota Kai/Raquel Gonzalez vs Kacy Catanzaro/Kayden Carter on the NXT (6/15/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Tommaso Ciampa/Timothy Thatcher vs Grizzled Young Veterans Tornado Tag match on the NXT (6/15/21) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yota Tsuji vs Taichi at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs CHAOS at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Master Wato/Hiroyoshi Tenzan/Hiroshi Tanahashi/Kota Ibushi vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuya Uemura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuji Nagata/TenKoji vs Great Bash Heel/Kota Ibushi at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Bullet Club vs CHAOS Elimination match at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Roman Reigns vs Rey Mysterio Hell in a Cell match for the Universal title on the Smackdown (6/18/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Penta El Zero M/Frankie Kazarian/Eddie Kingston vs Good Brothers/Matt Jackson on the Dynamite (6/18/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Alex Coughlin vs Josh Alexander at NJPW Strong #45 - Ignition 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bianca Belair vs Bayley Hell in a Cell match for the Smackdown Women's title at Hell in a Cell.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Cesaro vs Seth Rollins at Hell in a Cell.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens at Hell in a Cell.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Bobby Lashley vs Drew McIntyre Hell in a Cell match for the WWE title at Hell in a Cell.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Riddle vs Drew McIntyre on the Raw (6/21/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Xavier Woods vs Bobby Lashley Hell in a Cell match on the Raw (6/21/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to The Way vs Pete Dunne/Oney Lorcan on the NXT (6/22/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kushida vs Kyle O'Reilly on the NXT (6/22/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yota Tsuji vs Zack Sabre Jr. at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Yuji Nagata/TenKoji/Kota Ibushi vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to CHAOS vs Bullet Club for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Yuya Uemura vs Kota Ibushi at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Great Bash Heel/Yuji Nagata/TenKoji vs CHAOS at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Roppongi 3K vs Bullet Club for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Ilja Dragunov vs Joe Coffey vs Rampage Brown on the NXT UK (6/24/21) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bianca Belair/Cesaro vs Seth Rollins/Bayley on the Smackdown (6/25/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kenny Omega vs Jungle Boy for the AEW World title on the Dynamite (6/26/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Tom Lawlor vs Karl Fredericks at NJPW Strong Openweight title at NJPW Strong #46 - Ignition 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Drew McIntyre vs AJ Styles vs Riddle on the Raw (6/28/21) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Ember Moon/Shotzi Blackheart vs Zoey Stark/Io Shirai vs Dakota Kai/Raquel Gonzalez on the NXT (6/29/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## TD Stinger

Since we're pretty much halfway through the year now, here are my 10 matches of 2021 so far (assuming MJF vs. Sammy tonight or something isn't an instant classic:

1. NJPW Wrestle Kingdom Night 1: Will Ospreay vs. Kazuchika Okada
2. WWE WrestleMania 37 Night 2: Edge vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns
3. AEW St. Patrick’s Day Slam 3/17: Britt Baker vs. Thunder Rosa
4. NJPW Wrestling Dontaku Night 2: Shingo Takagi vs. Will Ospreay
5. WWE WrestleMania 37 Night 1: Bianca Belair vs. Sasha Banks
6. AEW Double or Nothing: Jon Moxley & Eddie Kingston vs. The Young Bucks
7. NXT Takeover Stand & Deliver Night 1: Tomasso Ciampa vs. Walter
8. NXT Takeover Vengeance Day: Pete Dunne vs. Finn Balor
9. WWE WrestleMania Backlash: Cesaro vs. Roman Reigns
10. NJPW New Beginning in Nagoya: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shingo Takagi


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Young Bucks vs Penta El Zero M/Eddie Kingston on the Dynamite (6/30/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to MJF vs Sammy Guevara on the Dynamite (6/30/21) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 11.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs YOSHI-HASHI at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 11.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Satoshi Kojima vs Hirooki Goto at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 11.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Yuji Nagata vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 11.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Jordan Devlin vs A-Kid on the NXT UK (7/1/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

Edit:

That finish was BRUTAL to watch though :damn


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yota Tsuji vs Kota Ibushi at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to CHAOS vs Yuji Nagata/TenKoji for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles at NJPW Kizuna Road 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn Last Man Standing match on the Smackdown (7/2/21) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to AJ Styles vs Riddle on the Raw (7/5/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to MSK vs Tommaso Ciampa/Timothy Thatcher for the NXT Tag titles at NXT - The Great American Bash.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to LA Knight vs Cameron Grimes for the Million Dollar title at NXT - The Great American Bash.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to The Way vs Zoey Stark/Io Shirai for the NXT Women's Tag titles at NXT - The Great American Bash.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I gave a YES to Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Cole at NXT - The Great American Bash.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

Alright, I've been procrastinating on this for a while; but I finally decided to make my Top 10 MOTY List for 2021 

Here is my Top 10 MOTY List from 2021 so far:

1. *Kenny Omega vs Pac vs Orange Cassidy for the AEW World title (Double or Nothing)*

2. _Shingo Takagi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the NEVER Openweight title (NJPW The New Beginning in Nagoya)_

3. Karrion Kross vs Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O’Reilly vs Pete Dunne vs Adam Cole for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: In Your House)

4. _Kota Ibushi vs Jay White for the IWGP Heavyweight title and for the IWGP Intercontinental title (Wrestle Kingdom 15 Night 2)

5. Will Ospreay vs Kazuchika Okada (Wrestle Kingdom 15 Night 1) 

6. Will Ospreay vs Shingo Takagi (NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 – Day 13)

7. Will Ospreay vs Shingo Takagi for the IWGP World Heavyweight title (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2021 – Night 2) 

8. *Young Bucks vs Jon Moxley/Eddie Kingston for the AEW World Tag titles (Double or Nothing)* 

9. Tom Lawlor vs Chris Dickinson for the NJPW Strong Openweight title (NJPW Strong #42 – Collision 2021 – Day 4) 

10. Shingo Takagi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP World Heavyweight title (NJPW Dominion 6.6 in Osaka-Jo Hall)_


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pinnacle vs Inner Circle at Dynamite - Road Rager.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Young Bucks vs Penta El Zero M/Eddie Kingston Street Fight for the AEW World Tag titles at Dynamite - Road Rager.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Baron Corbin vs Shinsuke Nakamura on the Smackdown (7/9/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Seth Rollins vs Cesaro on the Smackdown (7/9/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Groovemachine

*Taiji Ishimori vs El Desperado - NJPW Summer Struggle in Sapporo Night 1 - ***3/4*

It's admittedly very slow, but we saw some great limb work with Desperado targeting the knee and Ishimori going for Despy's shoulder. The counter of the Pinche Loco into the Bone Lock was unbelievable, pulled off with perfection. Really enjoyable finishing stretch, so if you don't mind sitting through the early stuff, it's a good payoff.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs CHAOS at NJPW Summer Struggle in Sapporo - Night 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bullet Club vs Ryusuke Taguchi/Rocky Romero/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Summer Struggle in Sapporo - Night 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Summer Struggle in Sapporo - Night 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to El Desperado vs Taiji Ishimori for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title at NJPW Summer Struggle in Sapporo - Night 1.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuya Uemura/SHO vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Summer Struggle in Sapporo - Night 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Bullet Club vs Yota Tsuji/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Summer Struggle in Sapporo - Night 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Master Wato vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW Summer Struggle in Sapporo - Night 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Dangerous Tekkers vs Los Ingobernables de Japon for the IWGP Tag titles at NJPW Summer Struggle in Sapporo - Night 2.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to John Morrison vs Ricochet Falls Count Anywhere match on the Raw (7/12/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Karrion Kross vs Johnny Gargano for the NXT title on the NXT (7/13/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Matt Hardy vs Christian Cage at Dynamite - Fyter Fest - Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ethan Page vs Darby Allin Coffin match at Dynamite - Fyter Fest - Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Outlaw91

@DammitChrist thanks a lot for all your posts here. I didn't watch any wrestling in the last couple of months and these can help me to identify what I should watch now.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Grayson Waller vs Ari Sterling on the 205 Live (7/16/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Bullet Club vs Tomohiro Ishii/Yuya Uemura/Yota Tsuji/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to CHAOS vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryusuke Taguchi vs Taiji Ishimori at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to El Phantasmo vs Rocky Romero at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## Araragi

Midyear top 10:

1. Utami Hayashishita vs. Syuri [Stardom ~ Tokyo Dream Cinderella Special Edition 6.12]
2. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shingo Takagi [NJPW ~ New Beginning in Nagoya 1.30]
3. Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Masa Kitamiya [NOAH ~ Cage War 6.26]
4. Arisa Nakajima vs. Nanae Takahashi [SEAdLINNNG ~ Nanae Takahashi 25th Anniversary 7.11]
5. Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Will Ospreay [NJPW ~ New Japan Cup 3.14]
6. Shingo Takagi vs. Jeff Cobb [NJPW ~ Wrestle Kingdom 1.5]
7. Chihiro Hashimoto vs. Mio Momono [Sendai Girls ~ Senjo Chronicle 7.11]
8. Mayu Iwatani vs. Yoshiko [Stardom ~ All Star Dream Cinderella 3.3]
9. Finn Balor vs. Kyle O'Reilly [NXT ~ New Year's Evil 1.6]
10. Arisa Nakajima & Nanae Takahashi vs. Momo Watanabe & Saya Iida [SEAdLINNNG ~ Shin kiba Night 2.10]


----------



## Groovemachine

*Rush vs Bandido - ROH Best in the World 2021 - *****

Forgot to mention this last week. I thought these guys did great, and the early portion was tremendous with Rush being massively over confident and oozing a ton of charisma. Little bit of a weak finish, but it was a blast throughout. And that table spot, sheesh!*

Trey Miguel vs Rohit Raju vs Petey Williams vs Ace Austin vs Chris Bey vs Josh Alexander [Ultimate X] - Impact Slammiversary - *****

Perfect opener. Josh Alexander is the MAN. This was one of the more creative Ultimate X matches in years, and everyone looked good coming out of it. Occasionally they got a little too cute with the spots, but mostly this was pulled off really well.

*Kenny Omega vs Sami Callihan - Impact Slammiversary - *****

As violent as it needed to be (hello, pizza cutter!), this felt brutal from the start. With some ref bumps towards the end, I was worried we'd get a bullshit finish, which was why the clean result was all the more appreciated. Minor gripe time - what the hell was with the 'thumbtack assisted V-trigger'? Who thought that would be a good idea? Kenny drives his knee into the tacks, which obviously go point first into the kneepad, so how is that supposed to do extra damage? For someone with a high wrestling intellect, that was a poor choice from Kenny. Still, the rest of it was pretty intense, and they followed the pattern of escalating weapons, getting more and more violent as it went on.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to AJ Styles/Omos vs Viking Raiders for the Raw Tag titles at Money in the Bank.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Rhea Ripley vs Charlotte Flair for the Raw Women's title at Money in the Bank.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Kevin Owens vs Riddle vs Shinsuke Nakamura vs Ricochet vs John Morrison vs Big E vs Seth Rollins vs Drew McIntyre Money in the Bank Ladder match at Money in the Bank.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Roman Reigns vs Edge for the Universal title at Money in the Bank.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Riddle/Viking Raiders vs AJ Styles/Omos/John Morrison on the Raw (7/19/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Diamond Mine vs Bobby Fish/Kushida on the NXT (7/20/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kyle O'Reilly vs Austin Theory on the NXT (7/20/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Britt Baker vs Nyla Rose for the AEW Women's World title at Dynamite - Fyter Fest- Night 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Jon Moxley vs Lance Archer Texas Death match for the IWGP United States Heavyweight title at Dynamite - Fyter Fest - Night 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Summer Struggle in Osaka - Night 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs CHAOS/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Summer Struggle in Osaka - Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs SANADA at NJPW Summer Struggle in Osaka - Night 1.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Taichi vs Tetsuya Naito at NJPW Summer Struggle in Osaka - Night 1.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Pretty Deadly vs Subculture for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles on the NXT UK (7/22/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs CHAOS/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Summer Struggle in Osaka - Night 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs CHAOS at NJPW Summer Struggle in Osaka - Night 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Master Wato/Tomoaki Honma vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Summer Struggle in Osaka - Night 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Taichi vs SANADA at NJPW Summer Struggle in Osaka - Night 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tetsuya Naito at NJPW Summer Struggle in Osaka - Night 2.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS/Rysuke Taguchi vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Summer Struggle in Nagoya.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Master Wato/Tomoaki Honma vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Summer Struggle in Nagoya.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to EVIL vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW Summer Struggle in Nagoya.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to KENTA vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Summer Struggle in Nagoya.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Tom Lawlor vs Satoshi Kojima for the NJPW Strong Openweight title at NJPW Strong #50 - Tag Team Turbulence - Day 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## Groovemachine

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shingo Takagi - NJPW Wrestle Grand Slam - ****1/4*

This felt like a true Dome main event, so props to Tanahashi for being able to fill that spot with about 7 hours notice (then again, it's Tanahashi so maybe we shouldn't be surprised). In isolation this might be even better - I was a little burnt out after that tediously long 37 minute tag title match, so the early portion ever so slightly dragged for me. But they got into some great leg work with the knees being targeted on each man. Things really kicked into gear in the last 10 minutes, with both guys pulling out all the stops, blasting through their arsenal of moves. Genuinely thought Tanahashi had done it after the two High Fly Flows, that was a great nearfall. Good stuff, would have been better with a 'normal' molten Dome crowd.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs Mega Coaches for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles at NJPW Wrestle Grand Slam in Tokyo Dome.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to El Desperado vs Robbie Eagles for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title at NJPW Wrestle Grand Slam in Tokyo Dome.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jeff Cobb vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW Wrestle Grand Slam in Tokyo Dome.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Dangerous Tekkers for the IWGP Tag titles at NJPW Wrestle Grand Slam in Tokyo Dome. 

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP World Heavyweight title at NJPW Wrestle Grand Slam in Tokyo Dome.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tommaso Ciampa/Timothy Thatcher vs Pete Dunne/Oney Lorcan on the NXT (7/27/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bronson Reed vs Adam Cole on the NXT (7/27/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuji Nagata/TenKoji vs Yota Tsuji/Great Bash Heel at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Yuya Uemura/Tiger Mask/Robbie Eagles at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS/Hiroshi Tanahashi vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to CHAOS vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## thorwold

Tanahashi-Shingo was so good. They told the perfect story for the old legend in likely his last dome event. Starts slow, gets his momentum and rolls back the years, but in the end can't keep up. It's amazing how still now years after his glory days Tana can have a match like this like 24 hours after he just had a neither short nor easy going outing with Kenta. The guy can barely even run anymore, but he's still one of the great in ring storytellers that there is. We should all be appreciating him while we still have him. He is a truly, undeniably all time talent.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Dark Order/Adam Page vs The Elite Elimination match at Dynamite - Fight for the Fallen.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to FTR vs Proud and Powerful at Dynamite - Fight for the Fallen.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chris Jericho vs Nick Gage No DQ match at Dynamite - Fight for the Fallen.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Symbiosis vs Moustache Mountain on the NXT UK (7/29/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tiger Mask/Satoshi Kojima/Yuji Nagata vs Yuya Uemura/Yota Tsuji/Togi Makabe at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs CHAOS at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs Los Ingobernables de Japon Elimination match at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yota Tsuji/Yuji Nagata vs Great Bash Heel at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Toru Yano/Yuya Uemura/Hiroshi Tanahashi vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi/Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Tiger Mask/CHAOS at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs CHAOS Elimination match at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to West Coast Wrecking Crew/Misterioso vs Karl Fredericks/Adrian Quest/Fred Rosser at NJPW Strong #51 - Tag Team Turbulence - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yota Tsuji vs Tetsuya Naito at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 8.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 8.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to CHAOS vs Suzuki-gun for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 8.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bobby Fish vs Roderick Strong on the NXT (8/3/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to A-Kid vs Jordan Devlin 30-Minute Iron Man match on the NXT UK (8/5/21) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Tomoaki Honma/CHAOS vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 9.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Tiger Mask/Robbie Eagles at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 9.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 9.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Roppongi 3K vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 9.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Alex Coughlin/Ren Narita vs Rocky Romero/Fred Rosser at NJPW Strong #52 - Road to Summer Struggle USA - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Team Filthy vs West Coast Wrecking Crew at NJPW Strong #52 - Road to Summer Struggle USA - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Satoshi Kojima/CHAOS vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021- Day 10.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 10.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Roppongi 3K vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 10.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryusuke Taguchi/Master Wato vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 10.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Togi Makabe/CHAOS vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 11.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dick Togo/Gedo vs Taiji Ishimori/El Phantasmo at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 11.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Tiger Mask/Robbie Eagles at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 11.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Roppongi 3K vs Ryusuke Taguchi/Master Wato at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 11.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi/Tomoaki Honma at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to CHAOS vs Los Ingobernables de Japon for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dakota Kai vs Sarray on the NXT (8/10/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Pete Dunne vs Ilja Dragunov on the NXT (8/10/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to The Elite vs Dante Martin/Matt Sydal/Mike Sydal on the Dynamite (8/11/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Mark Andrews vs Noam Dar British Rounds match on the NXT UK (8/12/21) episode.

i gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kenny Omega vs Christian Cage for the Impact World title on the Rampage (8/13/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Britt Baker vs Red Velvet for the AEW Women's World title on the Rampage (8/13/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Team Filthy vs Karl Fredericks/Lio Rush at NJPW Strong #53 - Road to Summer Struggle USA - Day 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Alex Coughlin vs Karl Fredericks at NJPW Resurgence.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Clark Connors/TJP/Ren Narita vs Rocky Romero/Wheeler YUTA/Fred Rosser at NJPW Resurgence.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Team Filthy vs Lio Rush/Chris Dickinson/Fred Yehi/Yuya Uemura at NJPW Resurgence.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Moose vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW Resurgence.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Good Brothers vs Jon Moxley/Yuji Nagata at NJPW Resurgence.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Jay White vs David Finlay for the NEVER Openweight title at NJPW Resurgence.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Lance Archer vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP United States Heavyweight title at NJPW Resurgence.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Groovemachine

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Moose - NJPW Resurgence - *****

Ishii is often at his best when he's playing the plucky underdog, and that's exactly what we got here. Moose looked like an absolute beast throughout, and this was just a ton of fun from start to finish. And what an impressive finish too!


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to TenKoji/CHAOS vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 15.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark: 

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs Tiger Mask/Robbie Eagles at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 15.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Roppongi 3K at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 15.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Riddle vs AJ Styles on the Raw (8/16/21)

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Great O-Khan vs Tomoaki Honma at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 16.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Toru Yano/Togi Makabe vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 16.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to TenKoji/CHAOS vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 16.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to Ryusuke Taguchi/Master Wato vs Tiger Mask/Robbie Eagles at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 16.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 16.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## Araragi

Yes to: Shingo Takagi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi [NJPW ~ Wrestle Grand Slam in Tokyo Dome 7.25]
Yes to: Shun Skywalker vs. Kzy [Dragon Gate ~ Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival 7.31]
No, recommended: Shun Skywalker vs. YAMATO [Dragon Gate ~ Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival 8.1]
No, recommended: DoiYoshi vs. Eita & BxB Hulk [Dragon Gate ~ Kobe Pro Wrestling Festival 8.1] *Thank you Speed Star!*
No, recommended: Mayu Iwatani vs. Momo Watanabe [Stardom ~ 5*STAR GP 7.31]


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Young Bucks vs Jurassic Express for the AEW World Tag titles on the Dynamite (8/18/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to MJF vs Chris Jericho on the Dynamite (8/18/21) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pretty Deadly vs Moustache Mountain for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles on the NXT UK (8/19/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sheamus vs Damian Priest for the United States title at Summerslam

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Nikki Cross vs Rhea Ripley vs Charlotte Flair for the Raw Women's title at Summerslam.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Seth Rollins vs Edge at Summerslam.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Roman Reigns vs John Cena for the Universal title at Summerslam.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Fred Rosser/Daniel Garcia/Fred Yehi vs Clark Connors/Ren Narita/TJP at NJPW Strong #54 - Summer Struggle USA - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Edge/Seth easily deserves a mention best match of the night at Summerslam.


----------



## theclaymorekick

YES to Edge vs Seth Rollins


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to LA Knight vs Cameron Grimes for the Million Dollar title at NXT TakeOver: 36.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to WALTER vs llja Dragunov for the NXT United Kingdom title at NXT TakeOver: 36.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Cole 2 out of 3 Falls match at NXT TakeOver: 36.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Karrion Kross vs Samoa Joe for the NXT title at NXT TakeOver: 36.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dark Order vs Death Triangle on the Elevation (8/23/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bobby Lashley/Sheamus vs Damian Priest/Drew McIntyre on the Raw (8/23/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Riddle vs AJ Styles on the Raw (8/23/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kosei Fujita vs Ryohei Oiwa at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 17.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tiger Mask/Tomoaki Honma vs Master Wato/Satoshi Kojima at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 17.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan/Kazuchika Okada at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 17.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to CHAOS vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 17.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Hit Row vs Legado del Fantasma on the NXT (8/24/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kosei Fujita vs Ryohei Oiwa at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 18.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 18.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs Tomoaki Honma/Kazuchika Okada at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 18.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Tiger Mask/CHAOS vs Suzuki-gun Elimination match at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 18.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kosei Fujita vs Ryohei Oiwa at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 19.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Master Wato/Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Tomoaki Honma/Robbie Eagles at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 19.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Tiger Mask/CHAOS vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 19.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 19.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to United Empire vs Satoshi Kojima/Kazuchika Okada at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 19.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Aoife Valkyrie vs Jinny No DQ match on the NXT UK (8/26/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Joe Coffey vs Rampage Brown Knockout or Submission Only match on the NXT UK (8/26/21) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kosei Fujita vs Ryohei Oiwa at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 20.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Master Wato vs Robbie Eagles at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 20.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to DOUKI vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Summer Struggle 2021 - Day 20.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Lucha Bros vs Jurassic Express on the Rampage (8/27/21) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Stray Dog Army vs Wheeler YUTA/Adrian Quest/DKC at NJPW Strong #55 - Summer Struggle USA - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Alexander James vs Karl Fredericks at NJPW Strong #55 - Summer Struggle USA - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Team Filthy vs Juice Robinson/Violence Unlimited/Lio Rush at NJPW Strong #55 - Summer Struggle USA - Day 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Damian Priest vs Sheamus vs Drew McIntyre for the United States title on the Raw (8/30/21) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Duke Hudson vs Kyle O'Reilly on the NXT (8/31/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tommaso Ciampa vs Ridge Holland on the NXT (8/31/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to FTR vs Proud and Powerful on the Dynamite (9/1/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jurassic Express/Lucha Bros vs The Elite on the Dynamite (9/1/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Daniel Garcia vs Darby Allin on the Rampage (9/3/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Saya Kamitani/Momo Watanabe vs Lady C/Maika at NJPW Wrestle Grand Slam in MetLife Dome - Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Flying Tiger at NJPW Wrestle Grand Slam in MetLife Dome - Night 1. 

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10  

I give a YES to SHO vs YOH at NJPW Wrestle Grand Slam in MetLife Dome - Night 1.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Toru Yano vs Chase Owens I Quit match at NJPW Wrestle Grand Slam in MetLife Dome - Night 1.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Jeff Cobb vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW Wrestle Grand Slam in MetLife Dome - Night 1.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark: 

I give a YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi for the IWGP United States Heavyweight title at NJPW Wrestle Grand Slam in MetLife Dome - Night 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Daniel Garcia vs Josh Alexander at NJPW Strong #56 - BBQ Brawl.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Saya Kamitani/Momo Watanabe vs Syuri/Giulia at NJPW Wrestle Grand Slam in MetLife Dome - Night 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS vs United Empire at NJPW Wrestle Grand Slam in MetLife Dome - Night 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs Suzuki-gun for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles at NJPW Wrestle Grand Slam in MetLife Dome - Night 2.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Dangerous Tekkers vs CHAOS vs Los Ingobernables de Japon for the IWGP Tag titles at NJPW Wrestle Grand Slam in MetLife Dome - Night 2.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Robbie Eagles vs Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title at NJPW Wrestle Grand Slam in MetLife Dome - Night 2.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs EVIL for the IWGP World Heavyweight title at NJPW Wrestle Grand Slam in MetLife Dome - Night 2.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Miro vs Eddie Kingston for the TNT title at All Out.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Satoshi Kojima vs Jon Moxley at All Out.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Britt Baker vs Kris Statlander for the AEW Women's World title at All Out.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros Steel Cage match for the AEW World Tag titles at All Out.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to MJF vs Chris Jericho at All Out.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Darby Allin vs CM Punk at All Out.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Kenny Omega vs Christian Cage for the AEW World title at All Out.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Drew McIntyre vs Sheamus on the Raw (9/6/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to New Day vs Mansoor/Mustafa Ali vs AJ Styles/Omos vs Bobby Lashley/MVP Gauntlet match on the Raw (9/6/21) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ember Moon vs Kay Lee Ray on the NXT (9/7/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Carmelo Hayes vs Santos Escobar on the NXT (9/7/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to MSK vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch for the NXT Tag titles on the NXT (9/7/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Edge vs Seth Rollins on the Smackdown (9/10/21) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Usos vs Street Profits for the Smackdown Tag titles on the Smackdown (9/10/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pac vs Andrade El Idolo on the Rampage (9/10/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to DKC vs Kevin Knight at NJPW Strong #57 - LA Dojo Showcase 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Alex Coughlin vs Clark Connors at NJPW Strong #57 - LA Dojo Showcase 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ren Narita vs Karl Fredericks at NJPW Strong #57 - LA Dojo Showcase 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Charlotte Flair vs Shayna Baszler on the Raw (9/13/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Mansoor/Mustafa Ali/New Day vs Mace/T-Bar/AJ Styles/Omos on the Raw (9/13/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pete Dunne vs LA Knight vs Von Wagner vs Tommaso Ciampa for the NXT title on the (NXT 2.0 9/14/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Noam Dar vs Kenny Williams British Rounds match on the NXT UK (9/16/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pretty Deadly vs Gallus for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles on the NXT UK (9/16/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Groovemachine

*Shingo Takagi vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW G1 Climax 31 Day 1 - ****1/4*

Settle down, lads, it's only Day 1! They were laying into each other throughout this whole match and there are countless stiff moments that made me cringe each time. Botch on the superplex was scary but then you gotta love Ishii being all 'nah mate, we're trying that again' and delivering with added impact. Great main event, but would you expect any less from these beasts?!


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yujiro Takahashi vs Kota Ibushi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Tanga Loa vs Great O-Khan at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Zack Sabre Jr. at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Alex Coughlin vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW Strong: Fighting Spirit Unleashed 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Stray Dog Army vs Clark Connors/Karl Fredericks/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Strong: Fighting Spirit Unleashed 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Mtk92071

Hey all,

I am unbelievably behind on wrestling, but I wanted to share my top 10 from what I've watched so far this year:


Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay1/4/2021​****NJPWWrestle Kingdom Night 1Daisuke Harada vs. Hajime Ohara1/10/2021​***3/4NOAHNOAH Higher Ground Tag 1TJP vs. Josh Alexander2/16/2021​***3/4Impact WrestlingBrian Cage vs. Darby Allin1/13/2021​***1/2AEWAEW Dynamite - New Year's Smash Night 2TJP vs. Josh Alexander6/2/2021​***1/2Impact/BTIRoman Reigns vs. Daniel Bryan4/30/2021​***1/2WWESmackDownTomoaki Honma vs. Minoru Suzuki3/6/2021​***1/2New Japan Cup Day 2Johnny Gargano vs. KUSHIDA2/14/2021​***1/2WWENXT Takeover: Vengeance DayKenny Omega vs. Matt Sydal3/24/2021​***1/2AEW DynamiteDarby Allin vs. CM Punk9/5/2021​***1/2AEW All Out

To give some background, I'm up to date on AEW, I've seen up to HIAC for WWE, I've hardly seen any NJPW (a few days into the NJ cup), and I've watched random bits of other things (NOAH, DG, GCW, ROH, etc.).

So this isn't super representative of all of wrestling, but I've seen most of the main stream stuff. So far, from what I've seen, Josh Alexander is the most consistent wrestler of the year (excited to catch up on TNA and see his match with Sabin). I really don't _love_ the style of a lot of wrestling nowadays. Too many moves kill the illusion (cc: Fenix's cutters). That's why nothing really breaks past _**1/2 for me nowadays. But I'm hyper-critical about what I'd call *good_. Just thought I'd throw this out there, since I find myself buzzed and catching up on WWE on a Saturday night.

Cheers!


----------



## thorwold

I don't think it's a match of the year candidate, but there's two things I loooooooooooved about the latest chapter of Tanahashi-Okada.

Number 1, how the entire building fell SILENT at the beginning of the match  Just standing there, haven't even touched yet, and the history is so immense that everyone shuts the fuck up waiting to see what's going to happen. (EDIT: Just checked, and the Japanese commentators were still speaking a bit, but even by their standards it was nothing, and it was in a whisper too   Like they're in church, baby.)

Number 2, how quick it went by. This is the third match of the first two nights that almost went the 30, and it felt more like 15. I looked at the time when Okada had him in the money clip thinking how quick they'd gone to such a big move, and only then realized it'd been 20 minutes already


----------



## Seth Grimes

For me it's Bryan vs Edge vs Reigns WM37. Absolute banger from start to finish, all 3 guys really gave us their best, and best of all, you just could not easily tell who was going to win. There was good reasoning at the time for all 3 of those guys winning it which made the near counts so intense. One of my favourite matches they've put on for a long time.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to EVIL vs YOSHI-HASHI at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tama Tonga vs SANADA at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Hirooki Goto vs Taichi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Randy Orton vs AJ Styles on the Raw (9/20/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Roman Reigns vs Bobby Lashley vs Big E on the Raw (9/20/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

Edit: 

I'm BEYOND fucking sick and tired of this forced experiment with Roman Reigns.

He had absolutely *no *business showing to Monday night to win TWICE as a Smackdown guy while beating 2 of Raw's top guys in the same match too.

I had that Triple Threat at a higher rating, but I deducted points because of his victory that he didn't need.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pete Dunne/Ridge Holland vs Bron Breakker/Tommaso Ciampa on the NXT 2.0 (9/21/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Daniel Garcia vs Alan Angels on the AEW Dark (9/21/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bear Bronson vs Eddie Kingston on the AEW Dark (9/21/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Bryan Danielson vs Kenny Omega at Dynamite - Grand Slam.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to FTR vs Sting/Darby Allin at Dynamite - Grand Slam.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Britt Baker vs Ruby Soho for the AEW Women's World title at Dynamite - Grand Slam.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Wow, that Omega/Danielson match made me log in here after over 18 months I think 😅 I barely watched wrestling during the crowdless era, but glad to see that @DammitChrist and some other people have kept this thread alive. Not sure how much I will be posting because I have a lot of catching up to do in wrestling, but would appreciate for some recs of stuff I need to watch from this year, and honestly even last year if someone is willing to provide some. Anyway, from the stuff I have watched:

*NO but highly recommended to:*

*Bobby Lashley (c) vs Drew McIntyre - WWE Championship - WrestleMania 37 Night 1 - 4 out of 5 stars*
*Seth Rollins vs Cesaro - WrestleMania 37 Night 1 - 4 out of 5 stars*
*Sasha Banks (c) vs Bianca Belair - SmackDown Women's Championship - WrestleMania 37 Night 1 - 4.25 out of 5 stars*
*Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens - WrestleMania 37 Night 2 - 4 out of 5 stars*
*Riddle (c) vs Sheamus - United States Championship - United States Championship - 4 out of 5 stars*
*YES to:*

*Roman Reigns (c) vs Edge vs Daniel Bryan - Universal Championship - WrestleMania 37 Night 2 - 4.5 out of 5 stars*
*Kenny Omega vs Bryan Danielson - Dynamite #103 - Grand Slam - 4.5 out of 5 stars*


----------



## Mtk92071

Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega is my #2 match of the year currently, putting it at ***3/4. Really dug it. It felt different in a good way, hard hitting, little things looked great, the big spots looked good, only one spot arguably broke my engagement with the match (Omega breaking the count out, kind of poorly tossing Bryan over the table, then just getting back in the ring - that part is garbage). Commentary felt uniquely atrocious, especially at the end.

All that said, great great match.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Tanga Loa vs Yuji Nagata at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yujiro Takahashi vs KENTA at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Kota Ibushi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Rampage Brown vs Nathan Frazer vs A-Kid on the NXT UK (9/23/21) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## thorwold

Ishii vs. Ibushi and Sabre vs. Takagi back to back was as good a time as I've had watching wrestling in a while. Two polar opposite matches both an absolute blast. The first one with those two guys just beating the shit out of each other laced with the idea of Ishii waking/beating Ibushi out of his slump, and the second... They're not two guys you immediately think might work together but few people take a beating like Zack, and Shingo's fluidity and ability to trade reversals in true Sabre-esque fashion was just beautiful. They put him over like a boss with those first two victories. Last time they did this with the New Japan Cup it didn't amount to much. I'd love to think this time will be different.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chase Owens vs Tama Tonga at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jeff Cobb vs YOSHI-HASHI at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to SANADA vs Taichi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to EVIL vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Montez Ford vs Roman Reigns on the Smackdown (9/24/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Powerhouse Hobbs vs CM Punk at Rampage - Grand Slam.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Super Kliq vs Christian Cage/Jurassic Express at Rampage - Grand Slam.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to HFO vs Proud and Powerful/Lucha Bros at Rampage - Grand Slam.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Eddie Kingston/Jon Moxley Unsanctioned Lights Out match at Rampage - Grand Slam.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arkham258

Yes to Walter versus Dragonuv at NXT Takeover 36

Yes to the Lucha Bros vs the Bucks at AEW All Out 2021

Yes to Omega vs Danielson at AEW Dynamite Grand Slam even though I don't like how it ended

and a belated yes to Baker vs Rosa Lights Out Match on AEW Dynamite


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kevin Knight/DKC vs Yuya Uemura/Yuji Nagata at NJPW Strong #59 - Fighting Spirit Unleashed 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Wheeler YUTA vs Jay White at NJPW Strong #59 - Fighting Spirit Unleashed 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Ren Narita vs Fred Rosser at NJPW Strong #59 - Fighting Spirit Unleashed 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Yuji Nagata vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yujiro Takahashi vs Great O-Khan at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tanga Loa vs Toru Yano at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to KENTA vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Kota Ibushi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to New Day vs AJ Styles/Omos/Bobby Lashley at Extreme Rules.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Usos vs Street Profits for the Smackdown Tag titles at Extreme Rules.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Charlotte Flair vs Alexa Bliss for the Raw Women's title at Extreme Rules.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Damian Priest vs Jeff Hardy vs Sheamus for the United States title at Extreme Rules.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Becky Lynch vs Bianca Belair for the Smackdown Women's title at Extreme Rules.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Groovemachine

Just signed up to the new Wrestle Universe site to take advantage of their 'free for the rest of 2021' deal. And what a corker of a first show!

*Kenoh vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - NOAH N-1 Finals - ****1/2*
~ I'm still shaking from some of those strikes, good LORD they were laying it in to each other. Just a tremendous match.

Also caught up on some NOAH from earlier in the year:

*Takashi Sugiura vs Masato Tanaka - NOAH Kawasaki Go! - *****
~ Falls perfectly into that category of 'old angry dudes beating each other up'. Glorious.

Other recent noms:

*Kenny Omega vs Bryan Danielson - AEW Dynamite GrandSlam - ****1/2

Kota Ibushi vs Shingo Takagi - NJPW G1 Climax Day 9 - ****1/4

Zack Sabre Jr vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW G1 Climax Day 9 - ****

Adam Cole vs Jungle Boy - AEW Dynamite 29th Sept - ***3/4*


----------



## Outlaw91

Groovemachine said:


> Just signed up to the new Wrestle Universe site to take advantage of their 'free for the rest of 2021' deal.


Basically you pay for January 2022 and you have the rest of 2021 for free? Please tell me if I am right.


----------



## Groovemachine

Outlaw91 said:


> Basically you pay for January 2022 and you have the rest of 2021 for free? Please tell me if I am right.


That's right! Great deal, especially as the monthly sub is a little cheaper than NJPW World anyway.


----------



## Outlaw91

Groovemachine said:


> That's right! Great deal, especially as the monthly sub is a little cheaper than NJPW World anyway.


I like Noah's current mix of younger wrestlers with old legendary wrestlers. I also watched some DDT since Jun Akyiama signed with them. I don't care about Tokyo Joshi but yes, this is a very good deal.
I assume you can also watch classic shows with Misawa, Kobashi, KENTA, Akyiama and rest?

Edit: 
Any idea if you can watch it on Chromecast?


----------



## Groovemachine

Outlaw91 said:


> I like Noah's current mix of younger wrestlers with old legendary wrestlers. I also watched some DDT since Jun Akyiama signed with them. I don't care about Tokyo Joshi but yes, this is a very good deal.
> I assume you can also watch classic shows with Misawa, Kobashi, KENTA, Akyiama and rest?
> 
> Edit:
> Any idea if you can watch it on Chromecast?


They're working on an app that is supposed to be Chromecast ready, which last month they said would be released by the end of the year, not sure exactly when it's coming though.

The classic stuff will eventually be there, but it's a slow migration over to this new service (I assume that's why they're doing the free months). As it stands, it looks like it's just the last few years of NOAH. Search function definitely needs some work but they seem to provide good recommendations when searching by wrestler.


----------



## Outlaw91

Groovemachine said:


> They're working on an app that is supposed to be Chromecast ready, which last month they said would be released by the end of the year, not sure exactly when it's coming though.
> 
> The classic stuff will eventually be there, but it's a slow migration over to this new service (I assume that's why they're doing the free months). As it stands, it looks like it's just the last few years of NOAH. Search function definitely needs some work but they seem to provide good recommendations when searching by wrestler.


This explains the free months but it is worth even for the current shows, you still get 4 months at the price of one.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Damian Priest vs Sheamus No DQ match for the United States title on the Raw (9/27/21) episode. 

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Riddle vs AJ Styles on the Raw (9/27/21) episode. 

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Big E vs Bobby Lashley Steel Cage match for the WWE title on the Raw (9/27/21) episode. 

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10  

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Io Shirai/Zoey Stark vs Toxic Attraction for the NXT Women’s Tag titles on the NXT 2.0 (9/28/21) episode. 

I gave that good match a 7/10  

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chase Owens vs SANADA at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 – Day 6. 

I gave that good match a 7/10  

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jeff Cobb vs Hirooki Goto at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 – Day 6. 

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tama Tonga vs HiroshiTanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 – Day 6. 

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to YOSHI-HASHI vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 – Day 6. 

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Adam Cole vs Jungle Boy on the Dynamite (9/29/21) episode. 

I gave that good match a 7/10  

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Miro vs Sammy Guevara for the TNT title on the Dynamite (9/29/21) episode. 

I gave that good match a 7/10  

I give a YES to Tanga Loa vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 – Day 7. 

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark: 

I give a YES to Great O-Khan vs Zack Sabre Jr. at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 – Day 7. 

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark: 

I give a YES to KENTA vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 – Day 7. 

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Moustache Mountain vs Oliver Carter/Ashton Smith on the NXT UK (9/30/21) episode. 

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chase Owens vs EVIL at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 – Day 8. 

I gave that good match a 7/10  

I give a YES to YOSHI-HASHI vs Taichi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 – Day 8. 

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Hirooki Goto vs KazuchikaOkada at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 – Day 8. 

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to SANADA vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 – Day 8. 

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to Bryan Danielson vs Nick Jackson on the Rampage (10/1/21) episode. 

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark: 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Imperium vs Trey Baxter/Ikemen Jiro on the 205 Live (10/1/21) episode. 

I gave that good match a 7/10  

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Royce Isaacs vs Chris Dickinson at NJPW Strong #60 - Fighting Spirit Unleashed 2021 - Day 3. 

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Tom Lawlor vs Lio Rush for the NJPW StrongOpenweight title at NJPW Strong #60 - Fighting Spirit Unleashed 2021 - Day 3. 

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark: 

I give a YES to KENTA vs Great O-Khan at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 – Day 9. 

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark: 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yujiro Takahashi vs Tanga Loa at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 – Day 9. 

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Zack Sabre Jr. at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 – Day 9. 

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Kota Ibushi vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 – Day 9. 

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chase Owens vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 10.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tama Tonga vs EVIL at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 10.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jeff Cobb vs Taichi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 10.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to YOSHI-HASHI vs Hirooki Goto at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 10.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to SANADA vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 10.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## thorwold

I know a whole lot of people are sick of Okada-Sanada, but the final stretch of their match the other day was pure final act Okada magic.

Shout out to Sabre and Oka (I'm sorry I can't type his stupid fucking gimmick name) also for a grappling, no rope running beauty.

Ishii and Sabre also a beautiful thing where Zack's style, and Ishii's act he's been doing with the arm met magically in the middle. The G1 is usually Ishii's playground, but ZSJ is totally stealing the show this year.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to The Elite vs Jurassic Express/Christian Cage/Bryan Danielson on the Dynamite (10/6/21) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Hikaru Shida vs Serena Deeb on the Dynamite (10/6/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Orange Cassidy vs Pac vs Andrade El Idolo vs Matt Hardy vs Lance Archer vs Jon Moxley vs Adam Page Ladder match on the Dynamite (10/6/21) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to KENTA vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 11.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tanga Loa vs Kota Ibushi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 11.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Yujiro Takahashi vs Zack Sabre Jr. at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 11.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Great O-Khan vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 11.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Noam Dar vs Wolfgang British Rounds match on the NXT UK (10/7/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kosei Fujita vs El Desperado at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I gave a No, but strongly recommended to Tama Tonga vs YOSHI-HASHI at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chase Owens vs Hirooki Goto at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jeff Cobb vs SANADA at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to EVIL vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Taichi vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Finn Balor vs Cesaro on the Smackdown (10/8/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CM Punk vs Daniel Garcia on the Rampage (10/8/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 13.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to KENTA vs Zack Sabre Jr. at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 13.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Tanga Loa vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 13.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to Great O-Khan vs Kota Ibushi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 13.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Fred Rosser vs Minoru Suzuki at NJPW Strong #61 - Autumn Attack 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Tom Lawlor vs Ren Narita for the NJPW Strong Openweight title at NJPW Strong #61 - Autumn Attack 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Robbie Eagles vs Jay White at NJPW Strong #61 - Autumn Attack 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Drew McIntyre/Big E vs Usos on the Raw (10/11/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tama Tonga vs Taichi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 14.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to SANADA vs YOSHI-HASHI at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 14.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chase Owens vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 14.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to EVIL vs Hirooki Goto at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 14.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jeff Cobb vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 14.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kyle O'Reilly/Von Wagner vs Pete Dunne/Ridge Holland on the NXT 2.0 (10/12/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Satoshi Kojima vs Kota Ibushi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 15.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Yujiro Takahashi vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 15.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Tanga Loa vs KENTA at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 15.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Great O-Khan vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 15.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryohei Oiwa/Kosei Fujita vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 16.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SANADA vs Hirooki Goto at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 16.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to YOSHI-HASHI vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 16.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to EVIL vs Jeff Cobb at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 16.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Tama Tonga vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 16.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Ilja Dragunov vs A-Kid for the NXT United Kingdom title on the NXT UK (10/14/21) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Minoru Suzuki vs Bryan Danielson at Rampage - The Buy In.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Matt Sydal vs CM Punk on the Rampage (10/15/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Inner Circle vs Men of the Year/Junior dos Santos on the Rampage (10/15/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Usos vs Street Profits Street Fight for the Smackdown Tag titles on the Smackdown (10/15/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks on the Smackdown (10/15/21) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Super Kliq vs Dark Order on the Dynamite (10/16/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bobby Fish vs Bryan Danielson on the Dynamite (10/16/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Andrade El Idolo vs Pac on the Rampage (10/22/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

Edit:

Yes, I saw that last match live, and it was awesome


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Alex Coughlin vs Chris Dickinson at NJPW Strong #62 - Autumn Attack 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Mega Coaches vs West Coast Wrecking Crew at NJPW Strong #62 - Autumn Attack 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Karl Fredericks vs Will Ospreay at NJPW Strong #62 - Autumn Attack 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## Groovemachine

*Ilja Dragunov vs A-Kid - WWE NXT UK Oct 14th - ****

Maki Itoh vs Miyu Yamashita - TJPW Wrestle Princess - ****

Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Naomichi Marufuji - NOAH Grand Square 2021 - ****1/4

Bryan Danielson vs Minoru Suzuki - AEW Rampage Buy-In Oct 15th - ****1/2*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Toru Yano vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 17.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yujiro Takahashi vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 17.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Tanga Loa vs Zack Sabre Jr. at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 17.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to KENTA vs Kota Ibushi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 17.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Charlotte Flair vs Bianca Belair for the Raw Women's title on the Raw (10/18/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Groovemachine

*Kazuchika Okada vs Jeff Cobb - NJPW G1 Climax B Block Finals - ****1/4*

Their previous encounters didn't light my world on fire, but this was a clear step ahead of them. Cobb rightfully looked like a beast, especially with that awesome tombstone-spinning tombstone combo. I also liked that this was more about counters and reversals rather than kickouts, protecting their big moves. Really good stuff here.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kosei Fujita/Ryohei Oiwa vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 18.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tanga Loa vs Hirooki Goto at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 18.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Taichi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 18.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to EVIL vs SANADA at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 18.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Jeff Cobb vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 18.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Seth Rollins vs Edge Hell in a Cell match at Crown Jewel.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Drew McIntyre vs Big E for the WWE title at Crown Jewel.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks vs Bianca Belair for the Smackdown Women's title at Crown Jewel.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs CHAOS at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 19.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Tiger Mask/Great Bash Heel/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 19.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi/TenKoji vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 19.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi at NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 19.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Joe Coffey vs Jordan Devlin on the NXT UK (10/21/21) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## Dmight

Holy shit. 5 star for Sabre vs Shibata at G1 Climax, day 19. There is my MOTY, you can't prove me wrong.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Bryan Danielson vs Dustin Rhodes on the Dynamite (10/23/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Malakai Black vs Cody Rhodes on the Dynamite (10/23/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kevin Knight/DKC/Alex Coughlin/Ren Narita/Ryusuke Taguchi vs Will Allday/Brogan Finlay/Fred Yehi/Wheeler YUTA/David Finlay at NJPW Strong #63 - Autumn Attack 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs Robbie Eagles/Chris Dickinson at NJPW Strong #63 - Autumn Attack 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Karl Fredericks/Clark Connors vs United Empire at NJPW Strong #63 - Autumn Attack 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Toru Yano/Satoshi Kojima at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon Elimination match at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Kosei Fujita/Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Toru Yano/Togi Makabe at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Tomoaki Honma/Satoshi Kojima vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Flying Tiger/Master Wato/Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs CHAOS/Hiroshi Tanahashi Elimination match at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to RKBro vs Dirty Dawgs for the Raw Tag titles on the Raw (10/25/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Rey Mysterio vs Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins Ladder match on the Raw (10/25/21) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Master Wato/CHAOS at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs TenKoji/Kazuchika Okada at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Flying Tiger for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles at NJPW Road to Power Struggle 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to MSK vs Imperium Lumberjack O'Lantern match for the NXT Tag titles at NXT 2.0 - Halloween Havoc.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tommaso Ciampa vs Bron Breakker for the NXT title at NXT 2.0 - Halloween Havoc.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I've been meaning to post in this thread forever but by the time I saw it the year was already halfway over. Since I think I'm the only one left here who watches NOAH hopefully I can get people to watch it by posting these. Been catching up on NOAH myself. Anyways I get the format I think lol

*Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Kenoh* - NOAH N-1 Final (October 3rd, 2021)
*My Rating:* * * * * *
I give *YES*. What an epic finale and a really memorable double kick spot.

If you love stiff, hard hitting wrestling this is the match for you. Crowd broke the "no speaking" rule a few times due to the brutality and quality of the match itself. Nakajima to me has been one of the absolute best wrestlers this year. I really wish I could see Bryan Danielson mixing it up over here.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CM Punk vs Bobby Fish on the Dynamite (10/27/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sammy Guevara vs Ethan Page for the TNT title on the Dynamite (10/27/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Serena Deeb vs Hikaru Shida on the Dynamite (10/27/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dark Order vs The Elite on the Dynamite (10/27/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Noam Dar vs Tyler Bate British Rounds match on the NXT UK (10/28/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to New Day vs Usos on the Smackdown (10/29/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Bryan Danielson vs Eddie Kingston on the Rampage (10/29/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Groovemachine

*Bryan Danielson vs Eddie Kingston - AEW Rampage Oct 29th - ****1/4*

AmDrag is just killing it every time he's out there, and you love to see it. This was a stellar match right from the start, with a glorious finish to cap it off. Now can we give Danielson's chest a rest by putting him in with a grappler or something?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

*Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Masato Tanaka - NOAH Demolition Stage 2021 in Fukuoka: October 30th, 2021 - ****1/2
YES*

Nakajima has been on another level for a while now. They're clearly building him for a returing Go Shiozaki so that should be something. To me he's the best in the world right now.

*Bryan Danielson vs Dustin Rhodes - AEW Dynamite: October 23rd, 2021 - ****1/4
No, but watch it.*

Danielson seems determined to remind everyone how good he is. Dustin was great here as well. Showed that awesome babyface fire he always had in WCW that got stamped out later on.

*Bryan Danielson vs Eddie Kingston - AEW Rampage: October 29th, 2021 - ****1/4
No, but watch it.*

Another awesome match by Danielson here. Eddie of course was great as well, lighting Danielson's chest up like prime Wahoo McDaniel. I really wish covid wasn't still so rampant so we could see Bryan travel the world and wrestle all the great talents. Him vs Nakajima right now would probably be an instant classic.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Team Filthy vs Fred Rosser/Rocky Romero at NJPW Strong #64 - Autumn Attack 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Taiji Ishimori vs Lio Rush at NJPW Strong #64 - Autumn Attack 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Team Filthy vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Strong #64 - Autumn Attack 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Becky Lynch vs Bianca Belair for the Raw Women's title on the Raw (11/1/21) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Damian Priest vs Dominik Dijakovic No DQ match on the Raw (11/1/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Big E vs Kevin Owens on the Raw (11/1/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Syuri vs Utami Part 1. One of the few matches I've gone back and watched multiple times. Watched the highlights at least 20 times. People putting Sasha at a 10 in-ring in that rate the superstar thread haven't seen this match. Fucking absurd. 

PAC vs Andrade Part 2. Absolutely killer match, hard fought, hard hitting, with innovative offense. All around classic match-up. 

Lucha Bros vs Young Bucks cage match. Those dudes went all out, no pun intended. Probably the best match that those two teams will ever put on togeather and the right team won. Incredible match.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Carmelo Hayes/Trick Williams vs Johnny Gargano/Dexter Lumis on the NXT 2.0 (11/2/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Andrade El Idolo vs Cody Rhodes on the Dynamite (11/3/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Meiko Satomura vs Jinny for the NXT United Kingdom Women's title on the NXT UK (11/4/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Adam Cole vs John Silver on the Rampage (11/5/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to CHAOS vs BULLET CLUB for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles at NJPW Power Struggle 2021.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Robbie Eagles vs El Desperado for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title at NJPW Power Struggle 2021.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs KENTA for the IWGP United States Heavyweight title at NJPW Power Struggle 2021.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Tama Tonga vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW Power Struggle 2021.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs Zack Sabre Jr. for the IWGP World Heavyweight title at NJPW Power Struggle 2021.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Team Filthy vs Yuya Uemura/Alex Coughlin/David Finlay at NJPW Strong #65 - Showdown 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to El Phantasmo vs Juice Robinson at NJPW Strong #65 - Showdown 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Clark Connors/Ren Narita vs United Empire at NJPW Strong #65 - Showdown 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to RKBro/Street Profits vs Dirty Dawgs/AJ Styles/Omos on the Raw (11/8/21) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Bianca Belair vs Carmella vs Liv Morgan vs Zelina Vega vs Bianca Belair on the Raw (11/8/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Seth Rollins vs Kevin Owens on the Raw (11/8/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pete Dunne vs Carmelo Hayes on the NXT 2.0 (11/9/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to HFO vs Christian Cage/Jurassic Express on the AEW Dark (11/9/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bryan Danielson vs Rocky Romero on the Dynamite (11/10/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jungle Boy vs Anthony Bowens on the Dynamite (11/10/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dante Martin/Lio Rush vs Lee Moriarty/Matt Sydal on the Dynamite (11/10/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dax Harwood vs Pac on the Dynamite (11/10/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Nathan Frazer vs Mark Andrews on the NXT UK (11/11/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Oliver Carter/Ashton Smith vs Jack Starz/Dave Mastiff vs Symbiosis vs Moustache Mountain on the NXT UK (11/11/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Aliyah/Sasha Banks/Naomi vs Natalya/Shotzi Blackheart/Shayna Baszler on the Smackdown (11/12/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Matt Hardy vs Orange Cassidy Lumberjack match on the Rampage (11/12/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Ryohei Oiwa vs Yuto Nakashima at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to DOUKI vs BUSHI at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Ryusuke Taguchi vs Robbie Eagles at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 1.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to El Phantasmo vs Master Wato at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to SHO vs El Desperado at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 1.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Nyla Rose/Jamie Hayter vs Hikaru Shida/Nyla Rose at Full Gear - The Buy In.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to MJF vs Darby Allin at Full Gear.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏

I give a YES to Lucha Bros vs FTR for the AEW World Tag titles at Full Gear.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Miro vs Bryan Danielson at Full Gear.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏

I give a YES to Super Kliq vs Christian Cage/Jurassic Express Falls Count Anywhere match at Full Gear.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏

I give a YES to Andrade El Idolo/Malakai Black vs Pac/Cody Rhodes at Full Gear.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Britt Baker vs Tay Conti for the AEW Women’s World title at Full Gear.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Eddie Kingston vs CM Punk at Full Gear.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Men of the Year/American Top Team vs Inner Circle Minneapolis Street Fight at Full Gear.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏

I give a YES to Kenny Omega vs Adam Page for the AEW World title at Full Gear.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## funnyfaces1

DammitChrist said:


> I give a No, but strongly recommended to Nyla Rose/Jamie Hayter vs Hikaru Shida/Nyla Rose at Full Gear - The Buy In.
> 
> I gave that really good match a 7.5/10
> 
> I give a YES to MJF vs Darby Allin at Full Gear.
> 
> I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏
> 
> I give a YES to Lucha Bros vs FTR for the AEW World Tag titles at Full Gear.
> 
> I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:
> 
> I give a YES to Miro vs Bryan Danielson at Full Gear.
> 
> I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏
> 
> I give a YES to Super Kliq vs Christian Cage/Jurassic Express Falls Count Anywhere match at Full Gear.
> 
> I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏
> 
> I give a YES to Andrade El Idolo/Malakai Black vs Pac/Cody Rhodes at Full Gear.
> 
> I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:
> 
> I give a YES to Britt Baker vs Tay Conti for the AEW Women’s World title at Full Gear.
> 
> I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:
> 
> I give a No, but strongly recommended to Eddie Kingston vs CM Punk at Full Gear.
> 
> I gave that really good match a 7.5/10
> 
> I give a YES to Men of the Year/American Top Team vs Inner Circle Minneapolis Street Fight at Full Gear.
> 
> I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏
> 
> I give a YES to Kenny Omega vs Adam Page for the AEW World title at Full Gear.
> 
> I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


Funny, your lowest rated main card match is the only match from the card that I feel belongs in MOTY conversation.


----------



## Groovemachine

Damn what a show! AEW knocking it out of the park, as per usual.

*Darby Allen vs MJF - AEW Full Gear 2021 - ****1/4*

~ Massively exceeded my expectations, I forget that MJF can really go. Great selling of the knee too. Also I'm still laughing at 'four pillows'.

*Miro vs Bryan Danielson - AEW Full Gear 2021 - *****

~ Beast Mode from Miro, and Danielson hasn't missed a beat since his debut. Still feels like being reunited with the Danielson from ROH and I'm loving it.

*FTR vs Lucha Bros - AEW Full Gear 2021 - *****

~ A couple of awkward exchanges and the finish felt a tiny bit flat, but this had some tremendous action.

*Christian Cage & Jurassic Express vs The Super Kliq [Falls Count Anywhere] - AEW Full Gear 2021 - ***3/4*

~ Spotfest BUT they made a lot of it count, and Jungle Boy looked fantastic coming out of this.

*CM Punk vs Eddie Kingston - AEW Full Gear 2021 - ****1/4*

~ The pre-match Backfist to the Future popped me HARD. Would have happily watched another 10mins of this, but they kept is short and sweet, and full of animosity.

*Hangman Adam Page vs Kenny Omega - AEW Full Gear 2021 - *****

~ The climax of two years of storytelling, it didn't disappoint. Really hot closing segment.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Team Filthy vs Fred Rosser/Rocky Romero at NJPW Strong #66 - Showdown 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Fred Yehi vs Jay White at NJPW Strong #66 - Showdown 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Chris Dickinson vs Minoru Suzuki at NJPW Strong #66 - Showdown 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJQ

*YES to:*

*CM Punk vs Eddie Kingston @ AEW Full Gear - ****3/4*
Being able to witness Eddie Kingston chants dueling with CM Punk chants is not something I ever anticipated, but the smile on my face every time it happened in this match was unlike anything I've experienced in wrestling in over 2 years at this point. There has been a quantifiable void for me since the soft death of the indies and nearly everyone I value being locked away in WWE purgatory or wrestling on the UK pedo show. Amidst everything I've been offered since the pandemic started, this was what I was looking for. This match was 11 minutes and 7 seconds long, and lacked nothing. This match was basically nothing but strikes, slams, and these 2 throwing their bodies at each other like weapons. There was no time for anything pretty, neither could afford it, we got a glimpse of that with Eddie sarcastically doing the GTS pose and then doing the jerk off motion as he barely managed to lug himself over to Punk. 

In tandem with a move selection that looked rough and a bit sloppy *in the best possible way*, we got a real delightful selling showcase here. From before the match even started we were greeted with their looks of anger (Phillip) and overflowing excitement (Eddie) and Punk having a brief battle with being knocked out before the bell even hit. There were a lot of good stretches of emotional selling, A LOT of disoriented face shots and stumbled around that were broken up by another flurry of strikes or a slam or whatever the fuck. Nothing dragged. There was no prolonged stretches of people staring at their hands or gloating around the ring, get your shit in and move on. Many of the matches I've seen gassed up in the last 2 years that I've ended up watching have been a bit of a symbolic death of wrestling for me, this match simply existing is enough for me to give a few other things on the show a watch after this. I don't know if this is going to last or really matter to me beyond this watch session, but it does at this moment in time.

*NO But Recommended*

*MJF vs Darby Allin @ AEW Full Gear - ***3/4*
There's something positive to be said about that opening few minutes of 2 falls and reversals, that if it were to happen in PWG or NXT or something (or even in AEW with some of this roster), that 3 minutes would have taken 9. Constancy breaking up what is usually the "stop after the counter and wait for the crowd to react and stare at each other" moment being cut early by the other gun running back for a follow up was unironically delightful. This match had the good grace to tell an incredibly simple story with MJF targeting Darby's back after he fucked it up on the missed coffin drop, and MJF's knee gradually getting worse for wear and looking like it could be a late game problem if he couldn't put Darby away. A fair to decent bit of everything that came after that tombstone started to enter "bad indy epic" territory for me, though there was still some little golden nuggets in there. Such as MJF essentially BEGGING Darby to get DQd and then using that opportunity to cheat and steal a win. If a bulk of the last 30% of the match was chopped down by a few minutes this genuinely would have entered YES territory for me, but I'm still happy that I watched this and expect that for many nothing here will be an issue.
*
Also this I guess*
Bryan Danielson vs Miro @ AEW Full Gear - ***


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuya Uemura vs Josh Alexander at NJPW Battle in the Valley.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Team Filthy vs Fred Rosser/Rocky Romero/Alex Zayne/David Finlay/Alex Coughlin at NJPW Battle in the Valley.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Clark Connors/Karl Fredericks at NJPW Battle in the Valley.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Ren Narita vs Will Ospreay at NJPW Battle in the Valley.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Moose vs Juice Robinson at NJPW Battle in the Valley.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Buddy Matthews vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW Battle in the Valley.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Jay White vs Tomohiro Ishii for the NEVER Openweight title at NJPW Battle in the Valley.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kosei Fujita vs Yuto Nakashima at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Dangerous Tekkers at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Tiger Mask/Yuji Nagata vs TenKoji at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Great Bash Heel vs Guerrillas of Destiny at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs United Empire at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Toru Yano/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to CHAOS vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kosei Fujita vs Ryohei Oiwa at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to DOUKI vs YOH at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BUSHI vs Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Master Wato vs Robbie Eagles at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to El Phantasmo vs Yoshinobu Kanemaru at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to SHO vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Taiji Ishimori vs El Desperado at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 2.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to HFO vs Dark Order on the Elevation (11/15/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Big E/RKBro vs Usos/Seth Rollins on the Raw (11/15/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Street Profits vs Alpha Academy on the Raw (11/15/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens on the Raw (11/15/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Wingmen/Factory vs Varsity Blondes/Nightmare Family on the AEW Dark (11/16/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryohei Oiwa vs Yuto Nakashima at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to CHAOS vs TenKoji at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Great Bash Heel vs Toru Yano/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs United Empire at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs Dangerous Tekkers at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Butcher & Blade vs CHAOS on the Dynamite (11/17/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Nyla Rose vs Hikaru Shida on the Dynamite (11/17/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Lio Rush/Dante Martin vs The Acclaimed on the Dynamite (11/17/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Sammy Guevera vs Jay Lethal for the TNT title on the Dynamite (11/17/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to A-Kid vs Sam Gradwell on the NXT UK (11/18/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SHO vs Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 3.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Taiji Ishimori vs Robbie Eagles at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 3.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 3.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Master Wato vs El Desperado at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 3.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## Yeah1993

Punk vs. Kingston is probably one of the best matches of the whole 21st Century goodnight


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sheamus vs Jinder Mahal vs Cesaro vs Ricochet on the Smackdown (11/19/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Adam Cole/Bobby Fish vs Jurassic Express on the Rampage (11/19/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to United Empire vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Great Bash Heel at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to TenKoji vs Dangerous Tekkers at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to CHAOS vs Guerrillas of Destiny at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kevin Knight/Yuya Uemura vs FinJuice at NJPW Strong #67 - Showdown 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Lio Rush/Ariya Daivari at NJPW Strong #67 - Showdown 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to TJP vs Clark Connors at NJPW Strong #67 - Showdown 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Ryohei Oiwa vs Yuto Nakashima at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Taiji Ishimori vs Master Wato at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SHO vs BUSHI at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 4.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to El Phantasmo vs Robbie Eagles at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 4.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs El Desperado at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 4.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch at Survivor Series.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to Bobby Lashley/Austin Theory/Finn Balor/Kevin Owens/Seth Rollins vs Xavier Woods/Jeff Hardy/Sheamus/Baron Corbin/Drew McIntyre Elimination match at Survivor Series.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Usos vs RKBro at Survivor Series.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Big E vs Roman Reigns at Survivor Series.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bobby Lashley vs Rey Mysterio/Dominik Mysterio on the Raw (11/22/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kosei Fujita vs Yuto Nakashima at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to CHAOS vs Tiger Mask/Yuji Nagata at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs TenKoji at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Great Bash Heel at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Guerrillas of Destiny at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs Dangerous Tekkers at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Toru Yano/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Grayson Waller vs Tommaso Ciampa on the NXT 2.0 (11/23/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Carmelo Hayes vs Johnny Gargano vs Pete Dunne for the NXT North American title on the NXT 2.0 (11/23/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jamie Hayter vs Thunder Rosa on the Dynamite (11/24/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Malakai Black/FTR/Andrade El Idolo vs Death Triangle/Cody Rhodes on the Dynamite (11/24/21) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kosei Fujita vs Ryohei Oiwa at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 5.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Master Wato vs Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 5.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to YOH vs Robbie Eagles at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 5.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SHO vs Yoshinobu Kanemaru at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 5.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to DOUKI vs El Desperado at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 5.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to El Phantasmo vs Taiji Ishimori at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 5.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to BUSHI vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 5.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jordan Devlin vs Mark Andrews on the NXT UK (11/25/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sam Gradwell vs Noam Dar British Rounds match on the NXT UK (11/25/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Adam Cole/Bobby Fish vs Orange Cassidy/Wheeler YUTA on the Rampage (11/26/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Daniel Garcia vs Eddie Kingston on the Rampage (11/26/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryohei Oiwa vs Yuto Nakashima at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 6.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 6.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SHO vs DOUKI at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 6.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to YOH vs Master Wato at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 6.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to El Phantasmo vs BUSHI at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 6.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Robbie Eagles vs El Desperado at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 6.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Taiji Ishimori vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 6.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Team Filthy vs Fred Rosser/Rocky Romero/DKC/Ren Narita/Karl Fredericks at NJPW Strong Showdown 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Stray Dog Army vs Violence Unlimited/Daniel Garcia at NJPW Strong Showdown 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Jon Moxley/Eddie Kingston Philadelphia Street Fight at NJPW Strong Showdown 2021 - Day 2.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kosei Fujita vs Yuto Nakashima at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to TenKoji vs Great Bash Heel at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Toru Yano/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Guerrillas of Destiny vs Dangerous Tekkers at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Tiger Mask/Yuji Nagata at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 5.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## Groovemachine

*Kenoh vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - NOAH The Best 2021 - ****1/2*

This had a real 'King's Road' feel to it, going the distance and playing off of their history together, with an emphasis on crazy strikes and dropping bombs on each other. Occasionally it felt like they were kicking out of _too_ much, but it solidified the story that these guys are equals at the top of their game and wouldn't back down from anything. We saw some seriously dangerous stuff, like the dragon screw off the apron into the guard rail as well as the top rope double stomp to the floor outside. And that kick DIRECTLY to Nakajima's face is something I'll be thinking about for a long time! This is on a par, if not slightly better, than their N-1 Finals match.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kosei Fujita vs Ryohei Oiwa at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 7.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to DOUKI vs Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 7.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to BUSHI vs Robbie Eagles at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 7.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Taiji Ishimori vs YOH at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 7.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SHO vs Master Wato at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 7.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs El Desperado at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 7.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to El Phantasmo vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 7.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor on the Raw (11/29/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kevin Owens vs Big E on the Raw (11/29/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS vs Great Bash Heel at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to TenKoji vs Guerrillas of Destiny at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Toru Yano/Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Dangerous Tekkers at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 6.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kyle O'Reilly/Von Wagner vs Legado del Fantasma on the NXT 2.0 (11/30/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Johnny Gargano vs Bron Breakker Ladder match on the NXT 2.0 (11/30/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Anthony Greene vs Adam Cole on the AEW Dark (11/30/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Lee Moriarty vs CM Punk on the Dynamite (12/1/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Andrade El Idolo vs Cody Rhodes Atlanta Street Fight on the Dynamite (12/1/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Great Bash Heel at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs TenKoji at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Tiger Mask/Yuji Nagata at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS vs Toru Yano/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Dangerous Tekkers at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 7.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Sammy Guevara vs Tony Nese for the TNT title on the Rampage (12/3/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to FTR vs Death Triangle on the Rampage (12/3/21) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kosei Fujita vs Ryohei Oiwa at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 8.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Master Wato at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 8.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to DOUKI vs Robbie Eagles at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 8.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Taiji Ishimori vs BUSHI at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 8.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to El Phantasmo vs SHO at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 8.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Ryusuke Taguchi vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 8.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to YOH vs El Desperado at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 8.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryohei Oiwa vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 8.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Tiger Mask/Yuji Nagata at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 8.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs CHAOS at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 8.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs Great Bash Heel at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 8.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs TenKoji at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 8.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs Dangerous Tekkers at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 8.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Toru Yano/Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Guerrillas of Destiny at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 8.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Stray Dog Army vs Lio Rush/Adrian Quest at NJPW Strong #69 - Detonation 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Alex Coughlin vs Josh Barnett at NJPW Strong #69 - Detonation 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuya Uemura/Alex Zayne vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Strong #69 - Detonation 2021 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Taiji Ishimori vs DOUKI at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 9.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs YOH at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 9.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SHO vs Robbie Eagles at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 9.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Master Wato vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 9.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to BUSHI vs El Desperado at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 9.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Imperium vs Kyle O'Reilly/Von Wagner for the NXT Tag titles at NXT 2.0 WarGames.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Duke Hudson vs Cameron Grimes Hair vs Hair match at NXT 2.0 WarGames.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Bron Breakker/Grayson Waller/Tony D'Angelo/Carmelo Hayes vs Tommaso Ciampa/Pete Dunne/LA Knight/Johnny Gargano WarGames match at NXT 2.0 WarGames.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Big E vs Kevin Owens Steel Cage match on the Raw (12/6/21) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Becky Lynch vs Liv Morgan for the Raw Women's title on the Raw (12/6/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kosei Fujita vs Yuto Nakashima at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 9.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Tiger Mask/Yuji Nagata vs Dangerous Tekkers at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 9.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Toru Yano/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 9.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Great Bash Heel at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 9.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs TenKoji at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 9.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs CHAOS at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 9.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Guerrillas of Destiny at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 9.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Von Wagner vs Kyle O'Reilly Steel Cage match on the NXT 2.0 (12/7/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Young Bucks vs CHAOS on the Dynamite (12/8/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jamie Hayter vs Riho on the Dynamite (12/8/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bryan Danielson vs John Silver on the Dynamite (12/8/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Robbie Eagles at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 10.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to El Phantasmo vs YOH at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 10.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SHO vs Taiji Ishimori at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 10.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Ryusuke Taguchi vs El Desperado at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 10.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏

I give a YES to DOUKI vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 10.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Pretty Deadly vs Moustache Mountain for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles on the NXT UK (12/9/21) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 10.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Tiger Mask/Yuji Nagata at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 10.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Great Bash Heel vs Dangerous Tekkers at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 10.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Guerrillas of Destiny at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 10.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to TenKoji vs Toru Yano/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 10.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs CHAOS at NJPW World Tag League 2021 - Day 10.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Usos vs New Day vs RKBro on the Smackdown (12/10/21) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Lucha Bros vs FTR for the AEW World Tag titles on the Rampage (12/10/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryohei Oiwa vs Yuto Nakashima at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 11.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to DOUKI vs Master Wato at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 11.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Taiji Ishimori vs Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 11.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SHO vs YOH at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 11.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to El Phantasmo vs El Desperado at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 11.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to Robbie Eagles vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 11.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jonathan Gresham vs Gabriel Kidd at NJPW Strong Detonation 2021.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Clark Connors/Karl Fredericks/Ren Narita vs United Empire at NJPW Strong Detonation 2021.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Brody King vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW Strong Detonation 2021.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Big E vs Bobby Lashley No DQ match on the Raw (12/13/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Cameron Grimes vs Duke Hudson No Holds Barred match on the NXT 2.0 (12/14/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Mei Suruga/Emi Sakura vs Ryo Mizunami/Riho on the AEW Dark (12/14/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to 2.0/Daniel Garcia vs Dark Order on the AEW Dark (12/14/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Toru Yano/Master Wato/Great Bash Heel vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII & World Tag League 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs Yuji Nagata/TenKoji/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII & World Tag League 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII & World Tag League 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs CHAOS at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII & World Tag League 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to YOH vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII & World Tag League 2021 - Day 12.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Adam Page vs Bryan Danielson for the AEW World title at Dynamite - Winter Is Coming.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Serena Deeb vs Hikaru Shida at Dynamite - Winter Is Coming.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to MJF vs Dante Martin at Dynamite - Winter Is Coming.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

I think Bryan vs Page at Winter is Coming is gonna be talked about for years to come. Awesome match and like pretty much nothing we've seen on live television in years.

I'm still standing by Syuri vs Utami as my MOTY but fuck me if that wasn't up there. Blew Kenny and Bryan out of the park and had a lot more depth than something like YB vs Lucha Bros.

It's a classic and it'll be being talked about a decade+ from now.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Joe Coffey vs Charlie Dempsey on the NXT UK (12/16/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Nathan Frazer vs A-Kid British Rounds match on the NXT UK (12/16/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Groovemachine

*Masato Tanaka vs Naomichi Marufuji - NOAH Man Crush 2021 - *****

~ Good stuff from these two as you'd probably expect, with a fantastic closing stretch in the last 5 mins. Pretty sure Tanaka dislocated his finger/s towards the end too, looked grim!

*Bryan Danielson vs Hangman Adam Page - AEW Dynamite: Winter is Coming - ****1/2*

~ It's a bit cliche to say this for a broadway but this never FELT like 60 minutes, and that's probably the highest compliment you can pay. Even the early stuff when Danielson is stalling, it all felt like necessary character work, and AmDrag going back to those jumping jacks all the time made him look like such a prick, I loved it. Really loved the riff on the Danielson/McGuinness ringpost spot too, that was worked in so well. To be honest, I may be lowballing the rating here. Ibushi/Jay White from Wrestle Kingdom is still my MOTY, but this easily shoots into the Top 5 for sure.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Toni Storm/Sasha Banks vs Shotzi Blackheart/Charlotte Flair on the Smackdown (12/17/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Super Kliq/Bobby Fish vs CHAOS on the Rampage (12/17/21) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Eddie Kingston/Lucha Bros/Proud & Powerful vs 2.0/Daniel Garcia/The Acclaimed on the Rampage (12/17/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Team Filthy vs Rocky Romero/FinJuice at NJPW Strong #71 - Detonation 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Tom Lawlor vs Fred Rosser for the NJPW Strong Openweight title at NJPW Strong #71 - Detonation 2021 - Day 3.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Big E/Bobby Lashley vs Kevin Owens/Seth Rollins on the Raw (12/20/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Kosei Fujita/Toru Yano at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Ryohei Oiwa/CHAOS at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tiger Mask/CHAOS vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to CHAOS vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tony D'Angelo vs Pete Dunne on the NXT 2.0 (12/21/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuto Nakashima/Kosei Fujita/Ryohei Oiwa vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Toru Yano/TenKoji at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Great Bash Heel/CHAOS at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Master Wato/CHAOS vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Ryusuke Taguchi/Kazuchika Okada vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs Flying Tiger/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Adam Cole vs Orange Cassidy at Dynamite - Holiday Bash.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Pinnacle vs Sting/Darby Allin/CM Punk at Dynamite - Holiday Bash.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs TenKoji/CHAOS at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Flying Tiger/Tomoaki Honma/Kazuchika Okada/Hiroshi Tanahashi vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryusuke Taguchi vs El Phantasmo vs Tiger Mask at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Yuji Nagata/TenKoji at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Great Bash Heel/Hiroshi Tanahashi vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs CHAOS at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to CHAOS vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Road to Tokyo Dome 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Charlotte Flair vs Toni Storm for the Smackdown Women's title on the Smackdown (12/24/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Angel Garza vs Mansoor vs Erik vs Shanky vs Ivar vs Sheamus vs Drew Gulak vs Cesaro vs Ricochet vs Humberto Carrillo vs Jinder Mahal vs Sami Zayn Gauntlet match on the Smackdown (12/24/21) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Riddick Moss/Usos vs New Day/Drew McIntyre Miracle on 34th Street Fight on the Smackdown (12/24/21) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sammy Guevara vs Cody Rhodes for the TNT title at Rampage - Holiday Bash.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jurassic Express/Christian Cage/Lucha Bros vs FTR/HFO at Dynamite - New Year's Smash.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jade Cargill vs Thunder Rosa at Dynamite - New Year's Smash.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to ReDRagon/Adam Cole vs CHAOS at Dynamite - New Year's Smash.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bunny/Penelope Ford vs Tay Conti/Anna Jay Street Fight at Rampage - New Year's Smash.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Cody Rhodes vs Ethan Page for the TNT title at Rampage - New Year's Smash.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

Alright, here is my Top 20 MOTY List for 2021 (all 10/10s to me):

1. WALTER vs Ilja Dragunov for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT TakeOver: 36)
* 2. Kenny Omega vs Adam Page for the AEW World title (Full Gear*)
*3. Bryan Danielson vs Kenny Omega (Dynamite - Grand Slam)
4. Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros Steel Cage match for the AEW World Tag titles (All Out) 
5. Kenny Omega vs Pac vs Orange Cassidy for the AEW World title (Double or Nothing)*
6. Kevin Owens vs Riddle vs Shinsuke Nakamura vs Ricochet vs John Morrison vs Big E vs Seth Rollins vs Drew McIntyre Money in the Bank Ladder match (Money in the Bank)
_ 7. Hiromu Takahashi vs El Desperado (NJPW Best of the Super Junior XXVIII - Day 4) _
8. Bron Breakker/Grayson Waller/Tony D’Angelo/Carmelo Hayes vs Tommaso Ciampa/Pete Dunne/LA Knight/Johnny Gargano WarGames match (NXT 2.0 WarGames)
_ 9. Shingo Takagi vs Zack Sabre Jr. for the IWGP World Heavyweight title (NJPW Power Struggle 2021) 
10. KENTA vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 13) _
11. Ilja Dragunov vs A-Kid for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK 10/14/21)
12. _Shingo Takagi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP World Heavyweight title (NJPW Wrestle Grand Slam in Tokyo Dome)_
13. _Shingo Takagi vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the NEVER Openweight title (NJPW The New Beginning in Nagoya)_
14. Karrion Kross vs Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O’Reilly vs Pete Dunne vs Adam Cole for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: In Your House)
_15. Kota Ibushi vs Jay White for the IWGP Heavyweight title and for the IWGP Intercontinental title (Wrestle Kingdom 15 Night 2)
16. Will Ospreay vs Kazuchika Okada (Wrestle Kingdom 15 Night 1)
17. Will Ospreay vs Shingo Takagi (NJPW New Japan Cup 2021 – Day 13)
18. Will Ospreay vs Shingo Takagi for the IWGP World Heavyweight title (NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2021 – Night 2)_
19. _Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Dangerous Tekkers for the IWGP Tag titles (NJPW Wrestle Grand Slam in Tokyo Dome)_
*20. Young Bucks vs Jon Moxley/Eddie Kingston for the AEW World Tag titles (Double or Nothing)*

Honorable Mentions:

_21. Tom Lawlor vs Chris Dickinson for the NJPW Strong Openweight title (NJPW Strong #42 – Collision 2021 – Day 4)
22. Shingo Takagi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP World Heavyweight title (NJPW Dominion 6.6 in Osaka-Jo Hall)
23. Tomohiro Ishii vs Shingo Takagi (NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 1)
24. Kota Ibushi vs Shingo Takagi (NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 9)_
*25. Adam Page vs Bryan Danielson for the AEW World title (Dynamite - Winter Is Coming)
26. Super Kliq vs Christian Cage/Jurassic Express Falls Count Anywhere match (Full Gear)*
_27. SANADA vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 10)
28. Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 2021 - Day 2)_


----------



## DammitChrist

Here is my 2021 MOTY List:



Spoiler: 2021 MOTY List



2021 MOTY List.docx



Well, this is officially it! Hopefully, 2022 will be a good one 

Edit:

Please tag me whenever the 2022 MOTY thread gets uploaded btw.


----------



## Outlaw91

Since I didn't find a thread for 2022 I'll post here. 
I strongly recommend Noah's January 1st Budokan show. 
Last 4 matches were very good. I'm very happy to see Noah is on the right track again. I've been enjoying their shows since the pandemic started. They have top class workers in Kenoh, Nakajima, Kiyomiya, Marufuji and Shiozaki with a nice mix of veterans who can still go in Sugiura, Tanaka, Mutoh, Sakuraba, Funaki, Fujita and Ogawa.


----------



## Dmight

Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay NJPW WK 16 - ****1/2. Fun match, strong MOTY contender, some brilliant moves, but it feels like something didn't click, I don't know what exactly. Also the move where Okada was hanging on the top rope waiting for Ospreay flip is god-awful


----------

